# It's Time To Hate White People Month Again



## mudwhistle

Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us. 

Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans. 

One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?

I'm just asking


----------



## Madeline

What a POV you have, mudwhistle.  For starters, I like history very much and I approve of any effort to teach it.  I think most schools neglect to teach the history of the poor, no matter what race, and so it is also a window on that many students do not usually get.  Yes, the story of black Americans' struggle for civil rights is in part the story of evil committed by some whites -- but it is also the story of great courage and respect on the part of other whites.  The story of black Americans is not an exclusively black story.

The struggle for civil rights in this country is so recent, I lived through most of the significant events.  Could we cherish our nation's ability to correct evils of the past for mebbe just a wee while longer before we commence to pretending none of that matters anymore?

As for race relations getting worse in the past two years....what are you basing that claim on?


----------



## High_Gravity

Black History month is not about hating white people.


----------



## mudwhistle

What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?

Answer: You get nightmares

This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> Black History month is not about hating white people.



Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is not about hating white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.
Click to expand...


Hello?  You cannot be serious, mudwhistle.

Teach the history of black Americans -- no, wait -- teach the history of America without teaching about slavery?

Do you also want to edit out the genocide of Native Americans?


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?
> 
> Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.



I'm sorry that you view black history as a nightmare.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is not about hating white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.
Click to expand...


So black people should pretend slavery never happened? slavery is not the only thing mentioned in black history months, alot of it is about civil rights leaders like Martin Luther King Jr, Malcolm X, Medgar Evars etc.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?
> 
> Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.



I see nothing in Black History month that preaches hate towards white people.


----------



## kwc57

mudwhistle said:


> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.



Perhaps all those Jews should just shut up about that holocaust thingy too huh?


----------



## Mr Natural

When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.

Until then, you should probably STFU.


----------



## Ravi

Black History Month doesn't make me think unpleasant thoughts or feel guilt.

wtf?


----------



## Article 15

The black experience is a big part of our history and not something to be shoved under the rug because it makes people feel guilty somehow.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not remembering our real history is not being prepaired for the real future.

Some want to rewrite history to prop up their failed ideas.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today. 

Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
They could be in that mess instead of here.


----------



## WillowTree

We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
Click to expand...


The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.


----------



## High_Gravity

WillowTree said:


> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.



There are several white history months.

Irish History Month

National Italian American Heritage Month

Jewish American Heritage Month


----------



## JScott

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. *Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement.* So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



How many monkey cartoons or jokes have you made this year or last?


----------



## WillowTree

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
Click to expand...


Africa enslaved the Jews to build their pyramids. We should ask the Jews what they thinnk shouldn't we? Actually we should have a National Jewish Celebration Month. Let's make that one May.


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.



Why is it you think Black history month is ONLY there to teach blacks about our full history?


----------



## JScott

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is not about hating white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.
Click to expand...


Why you afraid?


----------



## WillowTree

JScott said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. *Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement.* So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many monkey cartoons or jokes have you made this year or last?
Click to expand...





I think making monkey jokes and cartoons and calling people monkeys is the specialty of Black As Coal. Yep. or is it Bassahole? one of the two.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you think Black history month is ONLY there to teach blacks about our full history?
Click to expand...


We need a white history month.


----------



## JScott

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
Click to expand...


So they should be thanking us white guys?


----------



## Mr Natural

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, *blacks should instead count their blessings because they seem to have caught a friggen break*.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
Click to expand...



That is without a doubt, the sickest, most twisted excuse the slavery apologists have come up with yet.


----------



## High_Gravity

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa enslaved the Jews to build their pyramids. We should ask the Jews what they thinnk shouldn't we? Actually we should have a National Jewish Celebration Month. Let's make that one May.
Click to expand...


Jewish American Heritage Month

They already have it, plus the Africans enslaving Jews to build the Pyramids has nothing to do with American history.


----------



## WillowTree

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several white history months.
> 
> Irish History Month
> 
> National Italian American Heritage Month
> 
> Jewish American Heritage Month
Click to expand...


I want a WHITE history month. and a WHITE MISS AMWEICA and a CONGRESSIONAL WHITE CAUCUS.


----------



## Tank

Slavery is blacks main claim to fame, there is nothing else to their history.


----------



## High_Gravity

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several white history months.
> 
> Irish History Month
> 
> National Italian American Heritage Month
> 
> Jewish American Heritage Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want a WHITE history month. and a WHITE MISS AMWEICA and a CONGRESSIONAL WHITE CAUCUS.
Click to expand...


Yes and I want to go down on Scarlett Johansen, but it looks like both of us will be denied what we want.


----------



## JScott

WillowTree said:


> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.



I second this. I believe on April 1st every year we should celebrate our heritages and for a full month after, ehh, not so much.


----------



## WillowTree

JScott said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. I believe on April 1st every year we should celebrate our heritages and for a full month after, ehh, not so much.
Click to expand...


I love my whiteness.


----------



## High_Gravity

We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.


----------



## WillowTree

High_Gravity said:


> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.



I'll second that emotion, and one for black women with gold teef.


----------



## High_Gravity

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that emotion, and one for black women with gold teef.
Click to expand...


Only if we can get one for Latinas with huge chests.


----------



## mudwhistle

JScott said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. *Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement.* So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many monkey cartoons or jokes have you made this year or last?
Click to expand...


None. Next stupid question. 

My wife of 32 years is black. I don't joke about that kind of garbage.


----------



## JScott

WillowTree said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. *Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement.* So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many monkey cartoons or jokes have you made this year or last?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think making monkey jokes and cartoons and calling people monkeys is the specialty of Black As Coal. Yep. or is it Bassahole? one of the two.
Click to expand...


You make the call.

obama monkey - Google Search
















Theres thousands out there. I really kind of surprised.


----------



## Tank

mudwhistle said:


> My wife of 32 years is black. I don't joke about that kind of garbage.



Is that why they call you mudwhistle?


----------



## Luissa

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't be where you are without your ancestors.
They caught a breaK? Are  you  that much of a douchebag?


----------



## Luissa

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



It has gotten worse, because some on the right have made it alright to be a racist again. (
They rationalize attacking black people  because they are "entitlement loving liberals". We won't talk about Latinos.


----------



## Luissa

My favorite is when someone from the right bitches about MLK day, while expecting their religious holiday  to be recognized by the federal government.


----------



## High_Gravity

Is black history month taking a bite out peoples pay checks? why are people so upset about this?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



Blacks have contributed to the world. Without their contributions we  wouldn't have some of the things we enjoy today. 

This list is of people who made things better or created them .
* air conditioning unit: Frederick M. Jones; July 12, 1949
* almanac: Benjamin Banneker; Approx 1791
* auto cut-off switch: Granville T. Woods; January 1,1839
* auto fishing devise: G. Cook; May 30, 1899
* automatic gear shift: Richard Spikes; February 28, 1932
* baby buggy: W.H. Richardson; June 18, 1899
* bicycle frame: L.R. Johnson; Octber 10, 1899
* biscuit cutter: A.P. Ashbourne; November 30, 1875
* blood plasma bag: Charles Drew; Approx. 1945
* cellular phone: Henry T. Sampson; July 6, 1971
* chamber commode: T. Elkins; January 3, 1897
* clothes dryer: G. T. Sampson; June 6, 1862
* curtain rod: S. R. Scratton; November 30, 1889
* curtain rod support: William S. Grant; August 4, 1896
* door knob: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
* door stop: O. Dorsey; December 10, 1878
* dust pan: Lawrence P. Ray; August 3, 1897
* egg beater: Willie Johnson; February 5, 1884
* electric lampbulb: Lewis Latimer; March 21, 1882
* elevator: Alexander Miles; October 11, 1867
* eye protector: P. Johnson; November 2, 1880
* fire escape ladder: J. W. Winters; May 7, 1878
* fire extinguisher: T. Marshall; October 26, 1872
* folding bed: L. C. Bailey; July 18, 1899
* folding chair: Brody & Surgwar; June 11, 1889
* fountain pen: W. B. Purvis; January 7, 1890
* furniture caster: O. A. Fisher; 1878
* gas mask: Garrett Morgan; October 13, 1914
* golf tee: T. Grant; December 12, 1899
* guitar: Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886
* hair brush: Lydia O. Newman; November 15,18--
* hand stamp: Walter B. Purvis; February 27, 1883
* horse shoe: J. Ricks; March 30, 1885
* ice cream scooper: A. L. Cralle; February 2, 1897
* improv. sugar making: Norbet Rillieux; December 10, 1846
* insect-destroyer gun: A. C. Richard; February 28, 1899
* ironing board: Sarah Boone; December 30, 1887
* key chain: F. J. Loudin; January 9, 1894
* lantern: Michael C. Harvey; August 19, 1884
* lawn mower: L. A. Burr; May 19, 1889
* lawn sprinkler: J. W. Smith; May 4, 1897
* lemon squeezer: J. Thomas White; December 8, 1893
* lock: W. A. Martin; July 23, 18--
* lubricating cup: Ellijah McCoy; November 15, 1895
* lunch pail: James Robinson; 1887
* mail box: Paul L. Downing; October 27, 1891
* mop: Thomas W. Stewart; June 11, 1893
* motor: Frederick M. Jones; June 27, 1939
* peanut butter: George Washington Carver; 1896
* pencil sharpener: J. L. Love; November 23, 1897
* record player arm: Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819
* refrigerator: J. Standard; June 14, 1891
* riding saddles: W. D. Davis; October 6, 1895
* rolling pin: John W. Reed; 1864
* shampoo headrest: C. O. Bailiff; October 11, 1898
* spark plug: Edmond Berger; February 2, 1839
* stethoscope: Imhotep; Ancient Egypt
* stove: T. A. Carrington; July 25, 1876
* straightening comb: Madam C. J. Walker; Approx 1905
* street sweeper: Charles B. Brooks; March 17, 1890
* phone transmitter: Granville T. Woods; December 2, 1884
* thermostat control: Frederick M. Jones; February 23, 1960
* traffic light: Garrett Morgan; November 20, 1923
* tricycle: M. A. Cherry; May 6, 1886
* typewriter: Burridge & Marshman; April 7, 1885


----------



## Tank

All lies


----------



## Luissa

High_Gravity said:


> Is black history month taking a bite out peoples pay checks? why are people so upset about this?


Someone has to feel bad for white men.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> All lies



I don't think so.


----------



## Tank

The History of the Elevator - Elisha Otis


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> The History of the Elevator - Elisha Otis



I said they either improved them or created them out right.
Alexander Miles improved the method of the opening and closing of elevator doors;
http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bl_Alexander_Miles.htm


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several white history months.
> 
> Irish History Month
> 
> National Italian American Heritage Month
> 
> Jewish American Heritage Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want a WHITE history month. and a WHITE MISS AMWEICA and a CONGRESSIONAL WHITE CAUCUS.
Click to expand...

So lobby for it already.


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> My favorite is when someone from the right bitches about MLK day, while expecting their religious holiday  to be recognized by the federal government.


That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is when someone from the right bitches about MLK day, while expecting their religious holiday  to be recognized by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.
Click to expand...


No some of us on theright have a lot of respect for Martin Luther King Jr. Just like some on the left have a high respect for him also.

Not everybody on the right or the left like him.


----------



## Madeline

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is when someone from the right bitches about MLK day, while expecting their religious holiday  to be recognized by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No some of us on theright have a lot of respect for Martin Luther King Jr. Just like some on the left have a high respect for him also.
> 
> Not everybody on the right or the left like him.
Click to expand...


The reception Black History Month is getting here on USMB this year is disheartening, to say the least.  Leaving aside all the hating on history itself, I get the feeling many perceive some loss arising from this event.  I cannot imagine  WTF that could be, unless it's the fairy tale that being white all by itself makes you better than anyone else.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No some of us on theright have a lot of respect for Martin Luther King Jr. Just like some on the left have a high respect for him also.
> 
> Not everybody on the right or the left like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reception Black History Month is getting here on USMB this year is disheartening, to say the least.  Leaving aside all the hating on history itself, I get the feeling many perceive some loss arising from this event.  I cannot imagine  WTF that could be, unless it's the fairy tale that being white all by itself makes you better than anyone else.
Click to expand...

I agree, There is a lot of information on blacks that are not taught in schools even by todays standards. Without this type of recognition blacks from the past would not get their well earned notoriety. That is if  notoriety is the correct word to use.


----------



## Tank

If you libs were serious about equality, there would be no black history month.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> If you libs were serious about equality, there would be no black history month.



Me a lib?  I don't think so.


----------



## mudwhistle

If you want a real Black History Month focus on great accomplishments. 

Fuck slavery.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> If you want a real Black History Month focus on great accomplishments.
> 
> Fuck slavery.



They do focus on accomplishments during black history month, its not a whole month dedicated to slavery.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> If you want a real Black History Month focus on great accomplishments.
> 
> Fuck slavery.



Slavery is also a part of their history. I am a self taught historian, I  acknowledge the good along with the evil of human history.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tank said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife of 32 years is black. I don't joke about that kind of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they call you mudwhistle?
Click to expand...


Nope. 

But interesting observation.


----------



## Tank

Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment



Why?


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.



I want to start a pac for that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



Your statement is racist if you think celebrating black history month discriminates against white people.  You have just topped all of the startling things you have written before.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> If you want a real Black History Month focus on great accomplishments.
> 
> Fuck slavery.



The Underground Railroad and Abolition Movements were great accomplishments.  How do you suggest they be taught without mentioning slavery?

And why's the truth a bad thing anyway?


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?
> 
> Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you view black history as a nightmare.
Click to expand...


Black History is American history.... lets learn it all, not just what makes us FEEL better.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment



Is that it? because they wear their pants like a prison bitch? If they knew the truth about that I doubt they would wear their pants that way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?
> 
> Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you view black history as a nightmare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black History is American history.... lets learn it all, not just what makes us FEEL better.
Click to expand...


That's one of the reasons I like you.


----------



## Madeline

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it? because they wear their pants like a prison bitch? If they knew the truth about that I doubt they would wear their pants that way.
Click to expand...


Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.

It pisses off the adults.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, *blacks should instead count their blessings *because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
Click to expand...


There it is....I knew it was coming.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mudwhistle continues to astound.


----------



## bodecea

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several white history months.
> 
> Irish History Month
> 
> National Italian American Heritage Month
> 
> Jewish American Heritage Month
Click to expand...


Surprising to us now...at one time in our history, they were not considered "white"...that term has been very fluid in the American lexicon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it? because they wear their pants like a prison bitch? If they knew the truth about that I doubt they would wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.
Click to expand...


Not going to diagree, but if they knew the reason why people in prison wore their pants the way they do, they would not wear them that way anymore.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.


It pisses off the whites.


----------



## Immanuel

I personally do not like "Black History Month" or the idea of a "White History Month" either.  The reason is that I believe it works to separate Americans from each other.  The history of the black person in America is part of our history and I believe that it should be taught as American History... the good with the bad in its entirety.  

All history, black and white, should be taught as American History. When we are speaking of America that is.  Why on earth do we need to separate out the races when we are teaching history?  When we teach about the civil war, we should be teaching not only the war but also the socio/economic factors that played a part in the war including slavery.

As long as we continue to divide Americans by their race, we will remain a racist people.

That is just my humble opinion.

Immie


----------



## Article 15

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, *blacks should instead count their blessings *because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is....I knew it was coming.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a good one.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. *Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement.* So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many monkey cartoons or jokes have you made this year or last?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think making monkey jokes and cartoons and calling people monkeys is the specialty of Black As Coal. Yep. or is it Bassahole? one of the two.
Click to expand...


Yeah...they all look and act alike to you, don't they?


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
Click to expand...


White women with phat asses are awesome.


----------



## Tank

Without slavery, blacks would not know their history


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
Click to expand...


Alexis Texas 

OMG


----------



## bodecea

Tank said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses off the whites.
Click to expand...


How odd that you say that considering I see MORE white boys with saggy pants than I do black or hispanic boys do it.


----------



## The Infidel

bodecea said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses off the whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How odd that you say that considering I see MORE white boys with saggy pants than I do black or hispanic boys do it.
Click to expand...


Where the Hell do you live....? Here they wear those retarded flat bill hats and dorky skate board clothes 


Damn younsters


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## Madeline

This is so hateful to those of us who are assless.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexis Texas
> 
> OMG
Click to expand...


Yes as well as Katja Kassin and my personal favorites Belladonna and Lisa Sparxxx.


----------



## Immanuel

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.
Click to expand...


However, it is hazardous to a man's health to inform them that they belong to that elite class of individuals.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> This is so hateful to those of us who are assless.



You have to have some ass oryou wouldn't be able to wear pants.


----------



## mudwhistle

Immanuel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, it is hazardous to a man's health to inform them that they belong to that elite class of individuals.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You'd be surprised how many women wish they had more junk in the trunk


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should dedicate a month to white women with big asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
Click to expand...


women in general.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it is hazardous to a man's health to inform them that they belong to that elite class of individuals.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many women wish they had more junk in the trunk
Click to expand...


This is so true especially nowadays, which is why alot of women are getting ass implants.


----------



## The Infidel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a pac for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women in general.
Click to expand...


As long as they are sporting an ample amount of urban rump


----------



## bodecea

The Infidel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses off the whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How odd that you say that considering I see MORE white boys with saggy pants than I do black or hispanic boys do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where the Hell do you live....? Here they wear those retarded flat bill hats and dorky skate board clothes
> 
> 
> Damn younsters
Click to expand...


Yes they do...with the SKIN clothing line.....(owned by the son of Tom Metzger)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The Infidel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they are sporting an ample amount of urban rump
Click to expand...


Something like this


----------



## The Infidel

No... more like this!  Pow!!!!!















*Now REP dat ass!!!*


----------



## mudwhistle

Immanuel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> White women with phat asses are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what color. They all are awsome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, it is hazardous to a man's health to inform them that they belong to that elite class of individuals.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Not usually. Makes em want to show it too me.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is racist if you think celebrating black history month discriminates against white people.  You have just topped all of the startling things you have written before.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but that's not exactly what I was saying.

Democrats and black organizations use Black History Month to remind us and remind us that slavery happened in our history.

Instead of celebrating something worthwhile, they turn it into white bashing time. 

_*"Let's make sure that blacks never move on and become useful people in white society!!!" 


"Instead of talking about the many contributions blacks have made in this country, let's tell them about the lynchings, and the fire-hoses. The separate bathrooms. The slave quarters that don't exist anymore. Let's make them afraid of whites in general. Mistrustful of them. Resentful of them." *_

Yup.....that's the kindof shit we need to improve race relations in America. Show em all of the bad and ignore the good.

Forget the fact that most of the Democrats are white motherfuckers too. Because they're Democrat they get a pass on racism....as do blacks.

Organized racism in a nut-shell.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is racist if you think celebrating black history month discriminates against white people.  You have just topped all of the startling things you have written before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's not exactly what I was saying.
> 
> Democrats and black organizations use Black History Month to remind us and remind us that slavery happened in our history.
> 
> Instead of celebrating something worthwhile, they turn it into white bashing time.
> 
> _*"Let's make sure that blacks never move on and become useful people in white society!!!"
> 
> 
> "Instead of talking about the many contributions blacks have made in this country, let's tell them about the lynchings, and the fire-hoses. The separate bathrooms. The slave quarters that don't exist anymore. Let's make them afraid of whites in general. Mistrustful of them. Resentful of them." *_
> 
> Yup.....that's the kindof shit we need to improve race relations in America. Show em all of the bad and ignore the good.
> 
> Forget the fact that most of the Democrats are white motherfuckers too. Because they're Democrat they get a pass on racism....as do blacks.
> 
> Organized racism in a nut-shell.
Click to expand...


Then why did you not say that in the first place.

Yes, the Dems play the race card, as do the Pubs.

But Black History has nothing to do with all of that.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is racist if you think celebrating black history month discriminates against white people.  You have just topped all of the startling things you have written before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's not exactly what I was saying.
> 
> Democrats and black organizations use Black History Month to remind us and remind us that slavery happened in our history.
> 
> Instead of celebrating something worthwhile, they turn it into white bashing time.
> 
> _*"Let's make sure that blacks never move on and become useful people in white society!!!"
> 
> 
> "Instead of talking about the many contributions blacks have made in this country, let's tell them about the lynchings, and the fire-hoses. The separate bathrooms. The slave quarters that don't exist anymore. Let's make them afraid of whites in general. Mistrustful of them. Resentful of them." *_
> 
> Yup.....that's the kindof shit we need to improve race relations in America. Show em all of the bad and ignore the good.
> 
> Forget the fact that most of the Democrats are white motherfuckers too. Because they're Democrat they get a pass on racism....as do blacks.
> 
> Organized racism in a nut-shell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you not say that in the first place.
> 
> Yes, the Dems play the race card, as do the Pubs.
> 
> But Black History has nothing to do with all of that.
Click to expand...


The hell it ain't.

You just said Democrats play the race-card.

This is a government sponsored month long race-card bub.

A pretty obvious one too. To anyone who's not living in denial....as liberals tend to do.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several white history months.
> 
> Irish History Month
> 
> National Italian American Heritage Month
> 
> Jewish American Heritage Month
Click to expand...


Uh, no.  They're celebrating their Irish, Italian and Jewish heritage, not their race and their race's history.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that's not exactly what I was saying.
> 
> Democrats and black organizations use Black History Month to remind us and remind us that slavery happened in our history.
> 
> Instead of celebrating something worthwhile, they turn it into white bashing time.
> 
> _*"Let's make sure that blacks never move on and become useful people in white society!!!"
> 
> 
> "Instead of talking about the many contributions blacks have made in this country, let's tell them about the lynchings, and the fire-hoses. The separate bathrooms. The slave quarters that don't exist anymore. Let's make them afraid of whites in general. Mistrustful of them. Resentful of them." *_
> 
> Yup.....that's the kindof shit we need to improve race relations in America. Show em all of the bad and ignore the good.
> 
> Forget the fact that most of the Democrats are white motherfuckers too. Because they're Democrat they get a pass on racism....as do blacks.
> 
> Organized racism in a nut-shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you not say that in the first place.
> 
> Yes, the Dems play the race card, as do the Pubs.
> 
> But Black History has nothing to do with all of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hell it ain't.
> 
> You just said Democrats play the race-card.
> 
> This is a government sponsored month long race-card bub.
> 
> A pretty obvious one too. To anyone who's not living in denial....as liberals tend to do.
Click to expand...


Mud, once again you opine and whine about something you know not.  At least you are not evil intentioned but rather just uneducated.  Go look up the history of Black History month and then tell us what you found out.

And, yes, both parties play the race card.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you not say that in the first place.
> 
> Yes, the Dems play the race card, as do the Pubs.
> 
> But Black History has nothing to do with all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell it ain't.
> 
> You just said Democrats play the race-card.
> 
> This is a government sponsored month long race-card bub.
> 
> A pretty obvious one too. To anyone who's not living in denial....as liberals tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud, once again you opine and whine about something you know not.  At least you are not evil intentioned but rather just uneducated.  Go look up the history of Black History month and then tell us what you found out.
> 
> And, yes, both parties play the race card.
Click to expand...


I don't have to look anything up. 

I just talk to my relatives. They tell me exactly what it means. 

It doesn't really matter what the Dems claim it was for, it's evolved into a massive race-card. It helps keep blacks in the D column. 

Not my fault you're too ignorant to see it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Maybe you could talk about Ghetto booty because you know dick about this subject.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What an uninformed comment.

Have you been to the schools, from K to 12th grade?  I have.  The students tell me that the activities bring all the students together.  They have been telling me that for a long time.  They also tell me all the yelling about 'racism' by the adults, like you and others, is simply stupid.  They don't listen to it, won't listen to it, and they will do things differently.

So complain all you want although it does not matter.  Your thinking is of the past, the kids of the future.

Guess which one is going to win out?


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> What an uninformed comment.
> 
> Have you been to the schools, from K to 12th grade?  I have.  The students tell me that the activities bring all the students together.  They have been telling me that for a long time.  They also tell me all the yelling about 'racism' by the adults, like you and others, is simply stupid.  They don't listen to it, won't listen to it, and they will do things differently.
> 
> So complain all you want although it does not matter.  Your thinking is of the past, the kids of the future.
> 
> Guess which one is going to win out?



I grew up in the schools from k to 12th grade, and one thing you can get from kids these days is they don't give a fuck about anything these days except, Jersey Shore Snookey, and American Idol, and Dancing with the Fucken Stars. 

Their heads are so full of muck they couldn't tell you the difference between the Speaker of the House and the VP. Most of them have projectile vomited by the time they're 12 and couldn't pass a piss test to save their lives.

Anyone who continually brings up Slavery is bucking for reparations and is trying to keep Blacks hating the GO fucken P.

We got a pamphlet from EEO at work. Guess what the topic will be? The Civil War. 

Fancy that.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so hateful to those of us who are assless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have some ass oryou wouldn't be able to wear pants.
Click to expand...


Uh, no.  I have a flat pancake ass.  This didn't used to be a problem, because back in the 1970's the women thought to be gorgeous were also assless (Farrah Fawcett, etc.).  But you couldn't leave well enough alone, now, could you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone who argues against the impact of slavery on this nation and that kids will not be acting like their parents on the issue of race is completely unaware.  That's you, mud.  You have to stop the hatred; it is eating you up.


----------



## rdean

It's Time To Hate White People Month Again

That's funny.  Republicans give the impression they hate minorities ALL YEAR ROUND!


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



*"Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans." *

"Right, mudwhistle, it doesn't seem to matter to the haters, that a great and depressed president was shot and killed because of his efforts to help end slavery." Aqua*

-- Abraham Lincoln, March 4, 1861, From His First Inaugural Address. 



"We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory, stretching from every battlefield and patriot grave to every living heart and hearthstone all over this broad land, will yet swell the chorus of the Union, when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature." 



-- Abraham Lincoln, March 4, 1861, From His First Inaugural Address. 


More than three million men fought in the Civil War about 900,000 for the Confederacy and 2.1 million for the Union. 

An estimated 300 women disguised themselves as men and fought in the ranks. 

*More than 620,000 people, or two percent of the population, died in the Civil War.*

Approximately 6,000 battles, skirmishes, and engagements were fought during the Civil War.

There were over 2,000 boys who were 14 years-old or younger in the Union ranks. Three hundred were 13 years or less, while there were 200,000 no older than 16 years.

At the Battle of Shiloh, on the banks of the Tennessee River, more Americans fell than in all previous American wars combined. There were 23,700 casualties. 

More:  Civil War Facts


----------



## JakeStarkey

AquaAthena said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans." *
> 
> "Right, mudwhistle, it doesn't seem to matter to the haters, that a great and depressed president was shot and killed because of his efforts to help end slavery." Aqua*
> 
> -- Abraham Lincoln, March 4, 1861, From His First Inaugural Address.
> 
> 
> 
> "We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory, stretching from every battlefield and patriot grave to every living heart and hearthstone all over this broad land, will yet swell the chorus of the Union, when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature."
> 
> 
> 
> -- Abraham Lincoln, March 4, 1861, From His First Inaugural Address.
> 
> 
> More than three million men fought in the Civil War about 900,000 for the Confederacy and 2.1 million for the Union.
> 
> An estimated 300 women disguised themselves as men and fought in the ranks.
> 
> *More than 620,000 people, or two percent of the population, died in the Civil War.*
> 
> Approximately 6,000 battles, skirmishes, and engagements were fought during the Civil War.
> 
> There were over 2,000 boys who were 14 years-old or younger in the Union ranks. Three hundred were 13 years or less, while there were 200,000 no older than 16 years.
> 
> At the Battle of Shiloh, on the banks of the Tennessee River, more Americans fell than in all previous American wars combined. There were 23,700 casualties.
> 
> More:  Civil War Facts
Click to expand...


Yet by the end of the war, Shiloh was only ninth in the casualty list of battles.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



At some point and at some level all of our ancestors were.


----------



## mudwhistle

WillowTree said:


> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.



Actually BHM is the shortest month of the year, so even though the Dems gave them an entire month to bring up old ghosts, they still stiffed em. Seems they could have picked a better month. But Feb is one of the coldest, most miserable months of the year.

To all the people that say we need to learn black history, you don't need an entire month to do it.

To those who say not declaring a BHM is shoving slavery under the rug, you're a bit extreme in that accusation, don't you think? That would be true if there was utter silence about slavery the rest of the year and only Feb is the time you could talk about it. Go to Obama's former church, *Trinity United*, and that's all they talk about.

Why is it so many blacks don't trust whites in this country? If you ask them personally they will tell you that they don't trust each other, much less a white. Who was it that said if he was walking down a dark street and someone was walking behind them they'd breath a sigh of relief if it was a white person? I can't remember off hand who it was. 

Who are some of the most high paid entertainers in sports and in TV today? 

Bill Cosby
Oprah Winfrey
Micheal Jordan
LaBron James

Dr. Shirley Ann Jackson is the highest paid college president. 

Let's focus on these people, not slavery. Focus on African-American's contributions to science and technology. Give kids examples of excellence, not examples of how not to act. Don't hold our talented kids back with all of the negativity that our history is full of and allow them to grow. 

Funny thing is, as bad an example Obama has been he's still the most obvious role-model black kids have in America. This is why they're so vested in his success. This is why they'll vote for him even though he's a terrible president. If this is the best we can do then we are on our way down, like Obama keeps saying in so many words. This country has already seen it's best days and people like Obama are the future, not the past.


----------



## casper4020322

Whoever started this thread did it to antagonize instead of recognize. The school systems in this country teach about Black History Month to all students of all races. The children who are in school today are getting far more educated in all cultures than we could ever have thought of when we were growing up. Yes, we were seperated at one time but now we are together. Why do ppl keep trying to cause trouble? I just don't get it!!


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> It's Time To Hate White People Month Again
> 
> That's funny.  Republicans give the impression they hate minorities ALL YEAR ROUND!



Republicans don't give the impression.* Democrats tell you they do.....and you believe their lying asses.* They keep telling you that the Tea Party is a racist organization while the NAACP is not.

Democrats pass bills that coddle blacks knowing full well any rational person would reject the premise, much less the costs. Remember the push for* Ebonics?* Thank God that crap didn't fly. 

FYI, it's called a wedge-issue. It's intended to divide us.

The only reason we have a BHM is because the GOP gave in. Couldn't see the harm. However I can. It can be used by people with bad intentions for nefarious reasons. Remember all of the talk about *cross-hairs* and *targeting candidates*. How much less damaging and inflammatory is the constant month long reminders of slavery and lynchings that took place over a hundred years ago to somebody who has a bone to pick with Whitey? Somebody like* the New Black Panthers. *


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> What a POV you have, mudwhistle.  For starters, I like history very much and I approve of any effort to teach it.  I think most schools neglect to teach the history of the poor, no matter what race, and so it is also a window on that many students do not usually get.  Yes, the story of black Americans' struggle for civil rights is in part the story of evil committed by some whites -- but it is also the story of great courage and respect on the part of other whites.  The story of black Americans is not an exclusively black story.
> 
> The struggle for civil rights in this country is so recent, I lived through most of the significant events.  Could we cherish our nation's ability to correct evils of the past for mebbe just a wee while longer before we commence to pretending none of that matters anymore?
> 
> As for race relations getting worse in the past two years....what are you basing that claim on?



The Chinese, the Japs, and the Irish want to know what the fuck...


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is not about hating white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello?  You cannot be serious, mudwhistle.
> 
> Teach the history of black Americans -- no, wait -- teach the history of America without teaching about slavery?
> 
> Do you also want to edit out the genocide of Native Americans?
Click to expand...


On that note, Tonto wants to know when the fuck he gets a month...


----------



## JBeukema

kwc57 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you repeatedly bring up unpleasant memories?Answer: You get nightmares
> 
> This month is institutonal racism. Nothing more. A repeated attempt to breed hatred against whites, thus maintaining their 95 percentile among black voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps all those Jews should just shut up about that holocaust thingy too huh?
Click to expand...

The Roma, the Gays, and the communists in the Nazi death camps want to know what the fuck...


----------



## JBeukema

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.


My ancestors used to rape, pillage, kidnap, and enslave my other ancestors.


European history's pretty jacked.


*looks at Africa today* Though they _are _better off than the ones who stayed behind...


----------



## JBeukema

Article 15 said:


> The black experience is a big part of our history and not something to be shoved under the rug because it makes people feel guilty somehow.


The early Italians want to know what the fuck...


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> Not remembering our real history is not being prepaired for the real future.
> 
> Some want to rewrite history to prop up their failed ideas.


sweet irony...


----------



## JBeukema

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries,.
Click to expand...

-sold by other blacks...

people tend to leave that part out for some reason


----------



## mudwhistle

casper4020322 said:


> *Whoever started this thread did it to antagonize instead of recognize.* The school systems in this country teach about Black History Month to all students of all races. The children who are in school today are getting far more educated in all cultures than we could ever have thought of when we were growing up. Yes, we were seperated at one time but now we are together. *Why do ppl keep trying to cause trouble*? I just don't get it!!



If you think that then you aren't paying attention, or your English comprehension is pretty bad.

You think I'm causing trouble by pointing out something that you never would recognize on your own.

You're programed to accept the status-quo. I am not. I'm simply able to think outside the box, where as you are not.

I figure you don't like it when someone makes waves. I'm a trouble-maker because I don't go with the flow.

Too bad. 

I don't accept racism in any form. Not when it's closeted in Political Correctness.


----------



## JBeukema

How 'bout we end all this bullshit and simply take a week to reflect on  American history and the struggle for civil rights and a better life for all people?


----------



## JBeukema

JScott said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings because they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> They could be in that mess instead of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they should be thanking us white guys?
Click to expand...

Or the other African tribes who sold them to us...


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is when someone from the right bitches about MLK day, while expecting their religious holiday  to be recognized by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.
Click to expand...

 Beck coopted the socialist as a symbol of the fight against socialism.

It makes about as much sense as Hot Topic selling Che shirts to hippies


----------



## JBeukema

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Slavery is also a part of their history..


Really? Who alive today was a slave back in the day?


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it? because they wear their pants like a prison bitch? If they knew the truth about that I doubt they would wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

bodecea said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd that you say that considering I see MORE white boys with saggy pants than I do black or hispanic boys do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Hell do you live....? Here they wear those retarded flat bill hats and dorky skate board clothes
> 
> 
> Damn younsters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do...with the SKIN clothing line.....(owned by the son of Tom Metzger)
Click to expand...

Well, that explains the... homogeneous nature of their clients and models


----------



## Ropey

JBeukema said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is also a part of their history..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Who alive today was a slave back in the day?
Click to expand...




What part of the word "history" don't you understand.



> History (from Greek &#7985;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#961;&#943;&#945; - historia, meaning "inquiry, knowledge acquired by investigation"[2]) is the study of the human past.



*Research*

Your question has absolutely nothing to do with the statement. It is non sequitur and in the comedic sense.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ropey said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is also a part of their history..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Who alive today was a slave back in the day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the word "history" don't you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History (from Greek &#7985;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#961;&#943;&#945; - historia, meaning "inquiry, knowledge acquired by investigation"[2]) is the study of the human past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Research*
Click to expand...


Reopening old wounds and pouring salt on it is not exactly what I call history.

Okay, let's go to Germany and force them to celebrate a Holocaust Month.

Let's go to Cambodia and force them to celebrate a Khmer Rouge Month.

Let's storm the streets of Cairo and force them to celebrate Hebrew History Month in remembrance of all of the slaves they kept for 400 years.

Is there any other terrible events in other countries histories we can celebrate???


----------



## JBeukema

Ropey said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is also a part of their history..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Who alive today was a slave back in the day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the word "history" don't you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History (from Greek &#7985;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#961;&#943;&#945; - historia, meaning "inquiry, knowledge acquired by investigation"[2]) is the study of the human past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Research*
> 
> Your question has absolutely nothing to do with the statement. It is non sequitur and in the comedic sense.
Click to expand...

You said it was _their_ history.

How many of them were slaves?


----------



## Ropey

JBeukema said:


> How many of them were slaves?



How many Blacks were slaves in American history?



mudwhistle said:


> Reopening old wounds and pouring salt on it is not exactly what I call history.



And in another generation or two this feeling of wounds for past deeds will be done. Then it will not feel like that. It only feels like that because it is still too close to the heart. Think of this in that you have the correct empathy.

You know it was wrong and you feel bad when it is brought up, even though you have no attachment to that past.  It is understandable, but in a generation or two that will be over. Then it will simply be seen in its historical context.


----------



## JBeukema

Ropey said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of them were slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Blacks were slaves in American history?
Click to expand...


How many of those alive today were slaves?

The only institutionalized  racism many of them have known is in their favour.


----------



## Ropey

JBeukema said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of them were slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Blacks were slaves in American history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those alive today were slaves?
> 
> The only institutionalized  racism many of them have known is in their favour.
Click to expand...


How you can make that connection to no responsibility is beyond me. I would like to see how many others believe what you just said. 

You see no connection to responsibility?  

This is why America is healing. America stood to its past, admitted its guilt and works to reparations that allows for a human response to the inhumanity.

Now look at Turkey and the genocide of the Armenians. Turkey has never admitted its past and has not worked towards a reparation of that non admitted guilt. 

There is no healing between the two. 

And you have not even a sliver of a conception of humanity Jbeukema.


----------



## mudwhistle

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling their pants up would be a accomplishment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it? because they wear their pants like a prison bitch? If they knew the truth about that I doubt they would wear their pants that way.
Click to expand...


Do you seriously believe that by the time they come down from their meth induced high they would give a damned???


----------



## mudwhistle

Ropey said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Blacks were slaves in American history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those alive today were slaves?
> 
> The only institutionalized  racism many of them have known is in their favour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you can make that connection to no responsibility is beyond me. I would like to see how many others believe what you just said.
> 
> You see no connection to responsibility?
> 
> This is why America is healing. America stood to its past, admitted its guilt and works to reparations that allows for a human response to the inhumanity.
> 
> Now look at Turkey and the genocide of the Armenians. Turkey has never admitted its past and has not worked towards a reparation of that non admitted guilt.
> 
> There is no healing between the two.
> 
> And you have not even a sliver of a conception of humanity Jbeukema.
Click to expand...


Not everyone believes in beating the holy crap out of themselves.

(Rolls his eyes) Yes, talking about genocide is an excellent way to promote healing. (sarcasm intended)

Why don't you just take a bandaid and rip it off. How's that for promoting healing.


----------



## JBeukema

> You see no connection to responsibility?



Nope. I'm not responsible for what my neighbor's ancestors did, That 'Seventh Son' bullshit is for you Jews.



> This is why America is healing.



You don't want America to 'heal'. If you want to move on,



JBeukema said:


> How 'bout we end all this bullshit and simply  take a week to reflect on  American history and the struggle for civil  rights and a better life for all people?



Instead, you want to stir the embers of hatred and seething animosity. No surprise from someone who puts his user title in Hebrew- it's all you kikes ever fucking do. it's the cornerstone of your social identity.


----------



## Ropey

mudwhistle said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those alive today were slaves?
> 
> The only institutionalized  racism many of them have known is in their favour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can make that connection to no responsibility is beyond me. I would like to see how many others believe what you just said.
> 
> You see no connection to responsibility?
> 
> This is why America is healing. America stood to its past, admitted its guilt and works to reparations that allows for a human response to the inhumanity.
> 
> Now look at Turkey and the genocide of the Armenians. Turkey has never admitted its past and has not worked towards a reparation of that non admitted guilt.
> 
> There is no healing between the two.
> 
> And you have not even a sliver of a conception of humanity Jbeukema.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone believes in beating the holy crap out of themselves.
> 
> (Rolls his eyes) Yes, talking about genocide is an excellent way to promote healing. (sarcasm intended)
> 
> Why don't you just take a bandaid and rip it off. How's that for promoting healing.
Click to expand...


Showing how healing can come from even genocide shows that America is on the right track. Germany is moving to the same healing. By the next generation, that healing cycle will be complete. 

So will the same occur for America.

You are tied to your emotions far too strongly if you feel it that greatly about this. Ripping band aids off of wounds is necessary to let the air get to the wound. Band aids are for when one needs to keep the wound in a state to begin repairs.

It needs the air to repair.



JBeukema said:


> Nope. I'm not responsible for what my neighbor's ancestors did, That 'Seventh Son' bullshit is for you Jews.





JBeukema said:


> Instead, you want to stir the embers of hatred and seething animosity. No surprise from someone who puts his user title in Hebrew- it's all you kikes ever fucking do. it's the cornerstone of your social identity.



Me?  Now this is about Jews?  






You can't even stay on track. And you begin to foment your spittle in name calling.

Well done Jbeukema!


----------



## aty

racism will never die because hate is part of man's nature.
perhaps one day we will all get along
john lennon said all we need is love
but that's a dream and only a song
why do we hate each other
skin color, gender,religion etc.
5000 years of civilization
and it aint getting better
the sun will go nova
before man knows peace
for our murdering species
hate will never cease


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should celebrate black history month. we should also have a white history month to celebrate. I think it should be April. April is such a lovely month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually BHM is the shortest month of the year, so even though the Dems gave them an entire month to bring up old ghosts, they still stiffed em. Seems they could have picked a better month. But Feb is one of the coldest, most miserable months of the year.
> 
> To all the people that say we need to learn black history, you don't need an entire month to do it.
> 
> To those who say not declaring a BHM is shoving slavery under the rug, you're a bit extreme in that accusation, don't you think? That would be true if there was utter silence about slavery the rest of the year and only Feb is the time you could talk about it. Go to Obama's former church, *Trinity United*, and that's all they talk about.
> 
> Why is it so many blacks don't trust whites in this country? If you ask them personally they will tell you that they don't trust each other, much less a white. Who was it that said if he was walking down a dark street and someone was walking behind them they'd breath a sigh of relief if it was a white person? I can't remember off hand who it was.
> 
> Who are some of the most high paid entertainers in sports and in TV today?
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Oprah Winfrey
> Micheal Jordan
> LaBron James
> 
> Dr. Shirley Ann Jackson is the highest paid college president.
> 
> Let's focus on these people, not slavery. Focus on African-American's contributions to science and technology. Give kids examples of excellence, not examples of how not to act. Don't hold our talented kids back with all of the negativity that our history is full of and allow them to grow.
> 
> Funny thing is, as bad an example Obama has been he's still the most obvious role-model black kids have in America. This is why they're so vested in his success. This is why they'll vote for him even though he's a terrible president. If this is the best we can do then we are on our way down, like Obama keeps saying in so many words. This country has already seen it's best days and people like Obama are the future, not the past.
Click to expand...

Do you get this upset over Filipino American History Month or just one that focuses on black history?


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Who alive today was a slave back in the day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the word "history" don't you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History (from Greek &#7985;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#961;&#943;&#945; - historia, meaning "inquiry, knowledge acquired by investigation"[2]) is the study of the human past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Research*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reopening old wounds and pouring salt on it is not exactly what I call history.
> 
> Okay, let's go to Germany and force them to celebrate a Holocaust Month.
> 
> Let's go to Cambodia and force them to celebrate a Khmer Rouge Month.
> 
> Let's storm the streets of Cairo and force them to celebrate Hebrew History Month in remembrance of all of the slaves they kept for 400 years.
> 
> Is there any other terrible events in other countries histories we can celebrate???
Click to expand...

Oh, I get it. You think Black History Month is about slavery and/or you look at black people and think slave...no wonder it freaks you out so much.

Carry on.


----------



## bucs90

I dream of the day when blacks and whites view their history as a shared history of American people.

But for now, blacks continue to want to seperate themselves from their fellow Americans.

Hey, blacks, we're waiting for you guys to stop seperating yourselves based on skin color, and just join us as regular Americans.

Until then, happy fucking black history month I suppose.


----------



## bucs90

Just don't understand why each race wants it's own special month, and can't just get over it and view us all default of skin color.

Black people, of all people, should be the first to wanna get rid of black history month. Do you guys want us to view you as everything EXCEPT your skin color? If so, you gotta stop seperating yourselves with things that emphasize your skin color.


----------



## Ropey

bucs90 said:


> Just don't understand why each race wants it's own special month, and can't just get over it and view us all default of skin color.
> 
> Black people, of all people, should be the first to wanna get rid of black history month. Do you guys want us to view you as everything EXCEPT your skin color? If so, you gotta stop seperating yourselves with things that emphasize your skin color.



Because that's the nature of humanity.  There is only one true race. The Human Race.

All other designations are simply variations on a theme to suit human nature.



> race as pursued by the public in a naive or simplistic way, erroneously designating wholly discrete types of individuals. Among humans, race has no cladistic significance&#8212;all people belong to the same hominid subspecies, Homo sapiens sapiens.



Race (classification of humans) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ravi

Poor bucs90 seems to miss the good old days when it was somewhat shameful to have dark skin.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Poor bucs90 seems to miss the good old days when it was somewhat shameful to have dark skin.


As you are today "shameful" of white skin.


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bucs90 seems to miss the good old days when it was somewhat shameful to have dark skin.
> 
> 
> 
> As you are today "shameful" of white skin.
Click to expand...

Not me, dude. 

Seems like you've got a pretty big chip on your shoulder though.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone who argues against the impact of slavery on this nation and that kids will not be acting like their parents on the issue of race is completely unaware.  That's you, mud.  You have to stop the hatred; it is eating you up.



You're projecting your hatred on me Jake.

Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

perhaps racist are genetically not that far away from the apes like normal people?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the word "history" don't you understand.
> 
> *Research*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reopening old wounds and pouring salt on it is not exactly what I call history.
> 
> Okay, let's go to Germany and force them to celebrate a Holocaust Month.
> 
> Let's go to Cambodia and force them to celebrate a Khmer Rouge Month.
> 
> Let's storm the streets of Cairo and force them to celebrate Hebrew History Month in remembrance of all of the slaves they kept for 400 years.
> 
> Is there any other terrible events in other countries histories we can celebrate???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. You think Black History Month is about slavery and/or you look at black people and think slave...no wonder it freaks you out so much.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


Not my fault you're too imbecilic to see the similarities. 

I figure anyone who refuses to see the correlations I've expressed is ether too closed minded to recognize......or purposely ignoring the obvious.

Political Correctness is the problem here. 



> *All good people agree
> And all good people say,
> All nice people, like Us, are We
> And every one else is They. *



Political Correctness is a Marxist undermining of Western values. Some conservative critics claim that political correctness is a Marxist undermining of Western values. 





> William S. Lind and Patrick Buchanan have characterized PC as a technique originated by the Frankfurt School, through what Buchanan describes as "Cultural Marxism".[35][36] In The Death of the West, Buchanan says: &#8220;Political Correctness is Cultural Marxism, a regime to punish dissent and to stigmatize social heresy as the Inquisition punished religious heresy.*
> 
> Its trademark is intolerance.&#8221; *[37]


----------



## Ravi

Yes, how shameful that black people have common roots and feel like celebrating them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who argues against the impact of slavery on this nation and that kids will not be acting like their parents on the issue of race is completely unaware.  That's you, mud.  You have to stop the hatred; it is eating you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your hatred on me Jake.
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee.
Click to expand...


Son, you are the one hating.  I can always tell because you and Stephanie accuse everybody else of hatred when you two start up the hate base.

You need to grow up and accept the past and learn to get over it.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who argues against the impact of slavery on this nation and that kids will not be acting like their parents on the issue of race is completely unaware.  That's you, mud.  You have to stop the hatred; it is eating you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your hatred on me Jake.
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, you are the one hating.  I can always tell because you and Stephanie accuse everybody else of hatred when you two start up the hate base.
> 
> You need to grow up and accept the past and learn to get over it.
Click to expand...


Son????? Grow up???

That's pretty funny.

How old do you think I am??? How old are you???

I think you need to learn some manners my friend. Maybe you should ask who you are talking to before you put your foot in your mouth again.

Btw, you can't win an argument with your constant hyperbole. 

I don't accuse everyone of anything.

Oh, FYI, the past is history. I accept it. I moved on. You didn't.  My problem is with fuckers like you making it seem like ancient history is like the present.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your hatred on me Jake.
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, you are the one hating.  I can always tell because you and Stephanie accuse everybody else of hatred when you two start up the hate base.
> 
> You need to grow up and accept the past and learn to get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son????? Grow up???
> 
> That's pretty fun.
> 
> How old do you think I am??? How old are you???
> 
> I think you need to learn some manners my friend. Maybe you should ask who you are talking to before you put your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Btw, you can't win an argument with your constant hyperbole.
> 
> I don't accuse everyone of anything.
Click to expand...


Being polite, mud, leads to politeness.  I have never had any difficult in unraveling your points when you are wrong.  When you are rude, you pay for it.  You need to act maturely and politely.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> Yes, how shameful that black people have common roots and feel like celebrating them.



Whatever happened to the "Let's all just get along" speech Obama put out after the shooting in Arizona?

What's the point of drudging up slavery again and again?

The point of it all is to sow the seeds of racism and hatred in generation after generation.

That was the point of the Katrina coverage. To sow the seeds of racism once again. It worked. The Dems got their majority and they got their black president, and now we're paying a heavy price for it. Instead of our first Black President being an honorable man, we got this con-artist who will sell us out to our enemies for his ideology.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, how shameful that black people have common roots and feel like celebrating them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the "Let's all just get along" speech Obama put out?
> 
> What's the point of drudging up slavery again and again?
> 
> The point of it all is to sow the seeds of racism and hatred in generation after generation.
> 
> That was the point of the Katrina coverage. To sow the seeds of racism once again. It worked. The Dems got their majority and they got their black president, and now we're paying a heavy price for it. Instead of our first Black President being an honorable man, we got this con-artist who will sell us out to our enemies for his ideology.
Click to expand...


False.  Your racism is showing again.


----------



## Ravi

Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.

How sad.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son, you are the one hating.  I can always tell because you and Stephanie accuse everybody else of hatred when you two start up the hate base.
> 
> You need to grow up and accept the past and learn to get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son????? Grow up???
> 
> That's pretty fun.
> 
> How old do you think I am??? How old are you???
> 
> I think you need to learn some manners my friend. Maybe you should ask who you are talking to before you put your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Btw, you can't win an argument with your constant hyperbole.
> 
> I don't accuse everyone of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being polite, mud, leads to politeness.  I have never had any difficult in unraveling your points when you are wrong.  When you are rude, you pay for it.  You need to act maturely and politely.
Click to expand...


Yes, you're a legend in your own mind.

You're triumphs are spread all over the recesses of your imagination.

Don't lecture me about politeness when you haven't a clue about it boy.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.
> 
> How sad.



You should know better then that Ravi.

That's what's really sad. 

Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics. 

Throw out the race card again, shall we.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that Ravi.
> 
> That's what's really sad.
> 
> Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics.
> 
> Throw out the race card again, shall we.
Click to expand...

 Your thread is nothing but one huge race card.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son????? Grow up???
> 
> That's pretty fun.
> 
> How old do you think I am??? How old are you???
> 
> I think you need to learn some manners my friend. Maybe you should ask who you are talking to before you put your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Btw, you can't win an argument with your constant hyperbole.
> 
> I don't accuse everyone of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being polite, mud, leads to politeness.  I have never had any difficult in unraveling your points when you are wrong.  When you are rude, you pay for it.  You need to act maturely and politely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> You're triumphs are spread all over the recesses of your imagination.
> 
> Don't lecture me about politeness when you haven't a clue about it boy.
Click to expand...


You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being polite, mud, leads to politeness.  I have never had any difficult in unraveling your points when you are wrong.  When you are rude, you pay for it.  You need to act maturely and politely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> You're triumphs are spread all over the recesses of your imagination.
> 
> Don't lecture me about politeness when you haven't a clue about it boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha.....whatever you say Jake.


Now why don't you tell everyone again how you've handed so much ass to everyone you trade verbal blows with. Patting yourself on the back is what you do best after all. 

Winning arguments with original thoughts....not so much.


----------



## westcoast

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> You're triumphs are spread all over the recesses of your imagination.
> 
> Don't lecture me about politeness when you haven't a clue about it boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.....whatever you say Jake.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you tell everyone again how you've handed so much ass to everyone you trade verbal blows with. Patting yourself on the back is what you do best after all.
> 
> Winning arguments with original thoughts....not so much.
Click to expand...



mud is a racist term


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> You're triumphs are spread all over the recesses of your imagination.
> 
> Don't lecture me about politeness when you haven't a clue about it boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.....whatever you say Jake.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you tell everyone again how you've handed so much ass to everyone you trade verbal blows with. Patting yourself on the back is what you do best after all.
> 
> Winning arguments with original thoughts....not so much.
Click to expand...


Wanking on your racism is corroding your mind, son.


----------



## westcoast

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.....whatever you say Jake.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you tell everyone again how you've handed so much ass to everyone you trade verbal blows with. Patting yourself on the back is what you do best after all.
> 
> Winning arguments with original thoughts....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanking on your racism is corroding your mind, son.
Click to expand...


I am just trying to get my 15 posts  wwwwwwwweeeeeeee


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act stupid, you are treated stupid.  That will never change for you, mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha.....whatever you say Jake.
> 
> 
> Now why don't you tell everyone again how you've handed so much ass to everyone you trade verbal blows with. Patting yourself on the back is what you do best after all.
> 
> Winning arguments with original thoughts....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanking on your racism is corroding your mind, son.
Click to expand...


My you're a brave one. A real keyboard gladiator. 

Sorry, calling me a racist is pretty funny because it doesn't fit. That's why it doesn't bother me in the least. My guess is you think my politics automatically makes me a racist while yours' exempts you. That's racist in itself. 

Oh, and the insult, calling me son when I'm mostly likely old enough to be your Daddy, I figure that's just an attempt of a feeble mind to turn an intelligent argument into a name-calling exercise or a pissing contest. 

Now why don't you go back to talking about how smart you are and how you've handed my ass to me again. I always get a kick out of that. Yes, tell me how you own me.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that Ravi.
> 
> That's what's really sad.
> 
> Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics.
> 
> Throw out the race card again, shall we.
Click to expand...


Mudwhistle, I'll accept that you aren't a bigot.  I'm still unclear why you feel that teaching black history will aggravate whites in any way.  Mebbe if you could be a wee bit clearer on what your concern is, it'd help.


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that Ravi.
> 
> That's what's really sad.
> 
> Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics.
> 
> Throw out the race card again, shall we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle, I'll accept that you aren't a bigot.  I'm still unclear why you feel that teaching black history will aggravate whites in any way.  Mebbe if you could be a wee bit clearer on what your concern is, it'd help.
Click to expand...


Well, since I never said it was an aggravation to whites I haven't a clue what you're problem is.

Fact is I was very clear. The problem isn't what whites will do, it's what blacks will do.

Am I clear????


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...muddy sees black and thinks slaves and/or shifty evil gangstas because apparently that is his only connection with black people.
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that Ravi.
> 
> That's what's really sad.
> 
> Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics.
> 
> Throw out the race card again, shall we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thread is nothing but one huge race card.
Click to expand...


Uh....not hardly. 

You can't simply say, "I know you are but what am I"

Using a circular argument isn't gonna cut it.

Just because I'm pointing out obvious racism, focusing on the left's penchant for throwing out the race-card doesn't mean I'm throwing out the race-card. 

That's utter lunacy.

I've debunked every excuse you guys have thrown at me and now it's just down to race-baiting on your part.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that Ravi.
> 
> That's what's really sad.
> 
> Funny how people that haven't a leg to stand on in this issue resort the the same old tactics.
> 
> Throw out the race card again, shall we.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle, I'll accept that you aren't a bigot.  I'm still unclear why you feel that teaching black history will aggravate whites in any way.  Mebbe if you could be a wee bit clearer on what your concern is, it'd help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since I never said it was an aggravation to whites I haven't a clue what you're problem is.
> 
> Fact is I was very clear. The problem isn't what whites will do, it's what blacks will do.
> 
> Am I clear????
Click to expand...


No, dear.  I'm not asking you to clarify just to be a pain in the ass.  I really don't understand.  How will teaching black history change the behavior of blacks in some offensive way?


----------



## Tank

It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.


----------



## mudwhistle

It's really funny the way the left has this federally sanctioned month long race-baiting session, which is only intended to keep blacks voting Democrat, and when someone blows the whistle on it, they get all huffy. 

How dare someone actually use some motherfucken common-sense. 


That's why the left cracks me up. Everyone has to go around ignoring the obvious, using Political Correctness to defend their untenable position on the subject. The truth is a very unpleasant thing to a liar.


----------



## Grace

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
Click to expand...


Hang on a sec.
From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well. But for some reason, that part is glossed over. I wonder why.

Black History month is great. But so is White History..which could encompass Irish History. They were treated just as badly as blacks. So were asians. Who do you think built most of the railroads? And italians. And Jews. And Native Americans. Why isn't there a Native American Month???


----------



## mudwhistle

Tank said:


> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec.
> From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well.
Click to expand...


Africans did indeed participate in kidnapping people to be enslaved, IMEURU.  What they did not do is keep them in holding pens, force them into horrific conditions on slave ships and then buy and sell them on plantations.

For all I know, there was a sizable slave trade within Africa and the abuses were just as evil.  Mebbe such a thing still goes on...but US history is not made in Africa.


----------



## Tank

Aids, school dropouts, STDs, abortion, welfare, unemployment, children out of wedlock, crime, prison population, violence, ghettos, obesity, animal abuse, gangs.........


----------



## mudwhistle

IMEURU said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec.
> From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well. But for some reason, that part is glossed over. I wonder why.
> 
> Black History month is great. But so is White History..which could encompass Irish History. They were treated just as badly as blacks. So were asians. Who do you think built most of the railroads? And italians. And Jews. And Native Americans. Why isn't there a Native American Month???
Click to expand...


Hell, none of my relatives owned slaves, but some of my distant relative were slaves. 

Where the fuck do these assholes get off. That's what I'd like to say.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tank said:


> Aids, school dropouts, STDs, abortion, welfare, unemployment, children out of wedlock, crime, prison population, violence, ghettos, obesity, animal abuse, gangs.........



....still better then the alternatives I've seen in countries like Somalia, Kenya, Egypt, etc.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
Click to expand...


And you wonder where people get the impression you're a bigot, mudwhistle?  You supply them with the basis for that conclusion, and I doubt it's accidental on your part.

Meanwhile, if I could have an honest answer to my question?  Why is teaching black history supposed to influence blacks to behave badly?   What is it you think people do as a result of this education effort and why's it a problem?


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> Why is teaching black history supposed to influence blacks to behave badly?   What is it you think people do as a result of this education effort and why's it a problem?


Because as dumb as you might think blacks are, they still know when their being patronized.


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec.
> From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans did indeed participate in kidnapping people to be enslaved, IMEURU.  What they did not do is keep them in holding pens, force them into horrific conditions on slave ships and then buy and sell them on plantations.
> 
> For all I know, there was a sizable slave trade within Africa and the abuses were just as evil.  Mebbe such a thing still goes on...but US history is not made in Africa.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying slavery was not a horrible thing. I'm saying they are not the only peoples who have experienced what they experienced. Irish children were worked in mines until they died. Native Americans were forced to "be white" and their culture and even their language beat out of them. Italians were treated like pond scum. I think a young man or woman held in a mining pen, forced to work in horrific conditions is just as bad as what blacks suffered.
This is all apples and oranges, in my opinion. Wrong is wrong. And most have learned from past misdeeds in our history. But before there can be any colorblindness, it has to happen with ALL that are americans because it isn't just Blacks that experienced this.
And this isn't even counting the horror of the Holocaust which happened a helluva lot later than slavery days. 
I ask again..where is Native American Month? Asian Month? Irish Month? Italian Month? Until what is expressed as outrage on what went down in the past, it has to be taught of what happened to ALL. Not just one race.
And furthermore...the race card is old and worn out now. Blacks can be anything they want. Do anything they want. Just like asians, italians,  etc.
Oops. Except Native Americans.

Pine Ridge Statistics 


Pine Ridge Reservation
Humanitarian Rescue

STATISTICAL DATA

Despite nearly-insurmountable conditions, few resources, and against unbelievable odds, Indigenous people are struggling hard to overcome decades of neglect, discrimination and forced destruction of their traditional cultures to promote a life of self-respect and self-sufficiency.

BRIEF STATISTICS 

** 97% of of the population at Pine Ridge Reservation live below federal poverty line.

* The unemployment rate vacillates from 85% to 95% on the Reservation.

* Death due to Heart Disease: Twice the national average.

* The infant mortality rate is the highest on this continent and is about 300% higher than the U.S. national average.

* Elderly die each winter from hypothermia (freezing).

* Recent reports point out that the median income on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately $2,600 to $3,500 per year.

* At least 60% of the homes are severely substandard, without water, electricity, adequate insulation, and sewage systems.

* Recent reports state the average life expectancy is 45 years old while others state that it is 48 years old for men and 52 years old for women. With either set of figures, that's the shortest life expectancy for any community in the Western Hemisphere outside Haiti, according to The Wall Street Journal.
*
INTRODUCTORY

Hidden away, dotted throughout the landscape of America, are the Reservations of the Indigenous People of our land. Mostly unknown or forgotten by the mainstream culture of the dominant U.S. society, the average United States resident knows little or nothing about these people other than what romanticized versions they see in movies and television or else in their nearest Reservation casino. Most assume that whatever poverty exists on a reservation is most certainly comparable to that which they might experience themselves. 

And definitely, mainstream Americans are accustomed to being exposed to poverty. It has become nearly invisible due to its overwhelming presence everywhere. We drive through our cities now with a blind eye, numb to the suffering around us. Even more, we watch the televised reports of Third World countries, shake our heads and turn away, rightfully assuming that our government and our charities will help those in need all over the globe.

But the question begs: What about the foreign nations on America's own soil, within this country, a part and yet apart from mainstream society? What about the Native American Nations on America's reservations? Few mainstream Americans know anything about the people that live on these reservations and fewer still know or comprehend the unconscionable conditions present on many of them. 

What many do not know is that a staggering number of residents on Native American reservations live in abject conditions rivaling, or even surpassing, that of many Third World countries.

This report chronicles just one Nation, the Oglala Lakota (Sioux) Nation of the Pine Ridge Reservation in South Dakota. Yet the name and only a few details could easily be changed to describe a host of others; Dineh (Navajo), Ute Mountain Ute, Tohono O'odham, Pima, Yaqui, Ojibwa, Chippewa, the list is long.

But despite nearly-insurmountable conditions, few resources, and against unbelievable odds, Nation after Nation of Indigenous leaders and their people are working hard to counteract decades of oppression and forced destruction of their cultures to bring their citizens back to a life of self-respect and self-sufficiency in today's world. 



Below are further in depth statistics of Pine Ridge



> IN DEPTH STATISTICS
> 
> * The Pine Ridge Oglala Lakota (Sioux) Indian Reservation sits in Bennett, Jackson, and Shannon Counties and is located in the southwest corner of South Dakota, fifty miles east of the Wyoming border.
> 
> * The 11,000-square mile (over 2 million acres) Oglala Lakota Pine Ridge Reservation is the second-largest Native American Reservation within the United States. It is roughly the size of the State of Connecticut.
> 
> * The Reservation is divided into eight districts: Eagle Nest, Pass Creek, Wakpamni, LaCreek, Pine Ridge, White Clay, Medicine Root, Porcupine, and Wounded Knee.
> 
> * The topography of the Pine Ridge Reservation includes badlands, rolling grassland hills, dryland prairie, and areas dotted with pine trees.
> 
> * According to the 1998 Bureau of Indian Affairs Census, the Pine Ridge Reservation is home to approximately 40,000 persons, 35% of which are under the age of 16. Approximately half the residents of the Reservation are registered tribal members of the Oglala Lakota Nation.
> 
> * The population is steadily rising, despite the severe conditions on the Reservation, as more and more Oglala Lakota return home from far-away cities in order to live within their societal values, be with their families, and assist with the revitalization of their culture and their Nation.
> 
> * Recent reports point out that the median income on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately $2,600 per year.
> 
> * The unemployment rate vacillates from 85% to 95% on the Reservation.
> 
> * There is no industry, technology, or commercial infrastructure on the Reservation to provide employment.[/B]
> 
> ** The nearest town of size (which provides some jobs for those few persons able to travel the distance) is Rapid City, South Dakota with approximately 57,000 residents. It is located approximately 120 miles from the Reservation. The nearest large city to Pine Ridge is Denver, Colorado located about 350 miles away.
> 
> * Some figures state that the life expectancy on the Reservation is 48 years old for men and 52 for women. Other reports state that the average life expectancy on the Reservation is 45 years old. With either set of figures, that's the shortest life expectancy for a community anywhere in the Western Hemisphere outside Haiti, according to The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> * Teenage suicide rate on the Pine Ridge Reservation is 150% higher than the U.S. national average for this age group.*
> 
> * The infant mortality rate is the highest on this continent and is about 300% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * More than half the Reservation's adults battle addiction and disease. Alcoholism, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, and malnutrition are rampant.
> 
> 
> * The rate of diabetes on the Reservation is reported to be 800% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Recent reports indicate that almost 50% of the adults on the Reservation over the age of 40 have diabetes. Over 37% of population is diabetic.
> 
> * As a result of the high rate of diabetes on the Reservation, diabetic-related blindness, amputations, and kidney failure are common.
> 
> * The tuberculosis rate on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately 800% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Cervical cancer is 500% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Each winter, Reservation Elders are found dead from hypothermia (freezing).
> 
> * It is reported that at least 60% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation are infested with Black Mold, Stachybotrys. This infestation causes an often-fatal condition with infants, children, elderly, those with damaged immune systems, and those with lung and pulmonary conditions at the highest risk. Exposure to this mold can cause hemorrhaging of the lungs and brain as well as cancer.
> 
> * Many Reservation residents live without health care due to vast travel distances involved in accessing that care. Additional factors include under-funded, under-staffed medical facilities and outdated or non-existent medical equipment. There is little hope for increased funding for Indian health care.
> 
> * Preventive healthcare programs are rare.
> 
> * In most of the treaties between the U.S. Government and Indian Nations, the U.S. government agreed to provide adequate medical care for Indians in return for vast quantities of land. The Indian Health Services (IHS) was set up to administer the health care for Indians under these treaties and receives an appropriation each year to fund Indian health care. Unfortunately, the appropriation is very small compared to the need. The IHS is understaffed and ill-equipped and can't possibly address the needs of Indian communities. Nowhere is this more apparent than on the Pine Ridge Reservation.
> 
> * School drop-out rate is over 70%.
> 
> * According to a Bureau of Indian Affairs report, the Pine Ridge Reservation schools are in the bottom 10% of school funding by U.S. Department of Education and the Bureau of Indian Affairs.
> 
> * Teacher turnover is 800% that of the U.S. national average
> 
> * The small Tribal Housing Authority homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation are so overcrowded and scarce that many homeless families often use tents or cars for shelter. Many families live in shacks, old trailers, or dilapidated mobile homes.
> 
> * There is a large homeless population on the Reservation, but most families never turn away a relative no matter how distant the blood relation. Consequently, many homes have large numbers of people living in them.
> 
> * There is an estimated average of 17 people living in each family home (a home which may only have two to three rooms). Some homes, built for 6 to 8 people, have up to 30 people living in them.
> 
> * 60% of Reservation families have no telephone.
> 
> * Over 33% of the Reservation homes lack basic water and sewage systems as well as electricity.
> 
> * Many residents must carry (often contaminated) water from the local rivers daily for their personal needs.
> 
> * 39% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation have no electricity.
> 
> * 59% of the Reservation homes are substandard.
> 
> * It is reported that at least 60% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation need to be burned to the ground and replaced with new housing due to infestation of the potentially-fatal Black Mold, Stachybotrys. There is no insurance or government program to assist families in replacing their homes.
> 
> * Some Reservation families are forced to sleep on dirt floors.
> 
> * Many Reservation homes lack adequate insulation. Even more homes lack central heating.
> 
> * Without basic insulation or central heating in their homes, many residents on the Pine Ridge Reservation use their ovens to heat their homes.
> 
> * Many Reservation homes lack stoves, refrigerators, beds, and/or basic furniture.
> 
> * Most Reservation families live in rural and often isolated areas.
> 
> * The largest town on the Reservation is the town of Pine Ridge which has a population of approximately 5,720 people and is the administrative center for the Reservation.
> 
> * There are few improved roads on the Reservation and many of the homes are inaccessible during times of heavy snow or rain.
> 
> * Weather is extreme on the Reservation. Severe winds are always a factor. Traditionally, summer temperatures reach well over 110*F and winters bring bitter cold with temperatures that can reach -50*F below zero or worse. Flooding, tornados, or wildfires are always a risk.
> 
> * Many of the wells and much of the water and land on the Reservation is contaminated with pesticides and other poisons from farming, mining, open dumps, and commercial and governmental mining operations outside the Reservation. A further source of contamination is buried ordnance and hazardous materials from closed U.S. military bombing ranges on the Reservation.
> 
> * The Pine Ridge Reservation still has no banks, motels, discount stores, or movie theaters. It has only one grocery store of any moderate size and it is located in the town of Pine Ridge on the Reservation.
> 
> * Several of the banks and lending institutions nearest to the Reservation were recently targeted for investigation of fraudulent or predatory lending practices, with the citizens of the Pine Ridge Reservation as their victims.
> 
> * There are no public libraries except one at the Oglala Lakota College of the reservation.
> 
> * There is no public transportation available on the Reservation.
> 
> * Ownership of operable automobiles by residents of the Reservation is highly limited.
> 
> * Predominate form of travel for all ages on the Reservation is walking or hitchhiking.
> 
> * There is one very small airport on the Reservation servicing both the Pine Ridge Reservation and Shannon County. It's longest, paved runway extends 4,969 feet. There are no commercial flights available.
> 
> * There is one radio station on the Pine Ridge Reservation. KILI 90.1FM is located near the town of Porcupine on the Reservation.
> 
> * Alcoholism affects eight out of ten families on the Reservation.
> 
> * The death rate from alcohol-related problems on the Reservation is 300% higher than the remaining US population.
> 
> * The Oglala Lakota Nation has prohibited the sale and possession of alcohol on the Pine Ridge Reservation since the early 1970's. However, the town of Whiteclay, Nebraska (which sits 400 yards off the Reservation border in a contested "buffer" zone) has approximately 14 residents and four liquor stores which sell over 4.1 million cans of beer each year resulting in a $3million annual trade. Unlike other Nebraska communities, Whiteclay exists only to sell liquor and make money. It has no schools, no churches, no civic organizations, no parks, no benches, no public bathrooms, no fire service and no law enforcement. Tribal officials have repeatedly pleaded with the State of Nebraska to close these liquor stores or enforce the State laws regulating liquor stores but have been consistently refused.
> 
> * Scientific studies show that the High Plains/Oglala Aquifer which begins underneath the Pine Ridge Reservation is predicted to run dry within the next thirty years, possibly as early as the year 2005, due to commercial interest use and dryland farming in numerous states south of the Reservation. This critical North American underground water resource is not renewable at anything near the present consumption rate. The recent years of drought have simply accelerated the problem.
> 
> * Scientific studies show that much of the High Plains/Oglala Aquifer has been contaminated with farming pesticides and commercial, factory, mining, and industrial contaminants in the States of South Dakota, Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas, Colorado, New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Texas.
> 
> * The Tribal nations are considered to have sovereign governmental status and have a government to government relationship with the United States. The Oglala Lakota Sioux Tribal government operates under a constitution consistent with the Indian Reorganization Act of 1934 and approved by the Tribal membership and Tribal Council of the Oglala Lakota Sioux Tribe. The Tribe is governed by an elected body consisting of a 5 member Executive Committee and an 18 member Tribal Council, all of whom serve a four year term.


Pine Ridge Statistics



Kinda puts it in more perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle, I'll accept that you aren't a bigot.  I'm still unclear why you feel that teaching black history will aggravate whites in any way.  Mebbe if you could be a wee bit clearer on what your concern is, it'd help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since I never said it was an aggravation to whites I haven't a clue what you're problem is.
> 
> Fact is I was very clear. The problem isn't what whites will do, it's what blacks will do.
> 
> Am I clear????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, dear.  I'm not asking you to clarify just to be a pain in the ass.  I really don't understand.  How will teaching black history change the behavior of blacks in some offensive way?
Click to expand...


Are you just trying to be a pain in the ass or are you really this ignorant?

Teaching Black History isn't the problem. The subjects they focus on are the problem. 

If you want to know why, try going back and reading my posts in this thread for further clarification. I'm not wasting my time answering your dumb questions anymore, no offense.


----------



## Madeline

You have not linked any subject that could come up in black history month to any undesirable change in behavior, mudwhistle.  I suspect you have no more than a free-floating anxiety that kids will develop a chip on their shoulder if they are taught about slavery.  

I find that assumption incredibly offensive, if it is how you see things.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



Excuse me, but most of the slaves that were brought here were ALREADY slaves. In fact, there was a law that stated if someone was not a slave to begin with then they can not be brought here as a slave, I believe the first law was made in 1780. Ever see the movie 'The Amistad'? Though that trial was not about the Amistad, it was about African who were wrongly taken into slavery after the international slave trade was abolished.



> In 1840, a federal trial court found that the initial transport of the African across the Atlantic (which did not involve the Amistad) had been illegal, because the international slave trade had been abolished, and the captives were thus not legally slaves but free. Furthermore, given that they were illegally confined, the African were entitled to take whatever legal measures necessary to secure their freedom, including the use of force. The US Supreme Court affirmed this finding on March 9, 1841, and the African traveled back to Africa in 1842. The case influenced numerous succeeding laws in the United States.



The U.S. Declared independence in 1776. Four years later Pennsylvania passed an Act for the Gradual Abolition of Slavery in 1780. How many slaves do you think could be brought here in a four years time with ships like what they had back then?

It took about 10 weeks to travel across the Atlantic from Africa to the U.S. It would take roughly around 5 one way trips in one year, that would be 2.5 round trips. In four years you could only make about 9 trips from Africa to the U.S. Now, consider the fact that they didn't continually ship slaves 100% of that time, they couldn't. They had to gather supplies, wait on storms to pass, etc.... Not to mention the fact that some ships didn't make it due to those storms. Not many slaves could have been brought here in that time.

You will find that most of the slaves that were in the U.S. were descendants of the slaves brought here by the British/Spanish and not by the U.S. as a country. Most, if not all, the U.S.'s slaves were already slaves BEFORE it was a country.The U.S. abolished slavery in 1865, 82 years after it was recognized as a country, 89 after it declared independence. Slavery in the U.S. only lasted 82 years. Compare that to how long slavery lasted in the rest of the world and it don't even put a dent in it, not to mention that in some places it is still being practiced. Within those 89years most of the slaves were either already slaves or the descendants of those who were already slaves. Not many, if any at all, were brought here from their homeland and made to be slaves when they weren't already.


----------



## Madeline

This is all quite interesting, Wingsofwings, but it reads as if you are trying to make the point that some people exaggerate the suffering enslaved people experienced in the US.  IMO, that'd be almost impossible to do.


----------



## Grace

I don't think anyone is trivializing slavery. What the problem is, is many blacks use "slavery days" as an excuse for bad behavior and expect some kind of compensation. What many of us are saying is it was not just blacks that experienced difficulty in being a minority or just being the race/religion (jews) they were.
So there is a NAACP and Black History Month, Miss Black America, blah blah blah.
But if there were a NAAWP or a NAAAP or a NAAIP or a NAANAP...a Miss Irish, Miss Italian, Miss Asian, Miss Tribe...shit would hit the fan and anyone with white toned skin would be called racist.
So yeah..celebrate your heritage and culture. But let everyone else do the same without one particular peoples being the "victims".
And THAT'S where the problem lays...in my humble opinion.

btw...to try to address the OP with a scenario.....California used to belong to Mexico. Cinco De Mayo is celebrated here. I don't ever recall seeing people getting in front of a microphone or on youtube or on tv berating how the government stole California. All there is is singing and dancing, joy and merriment. Regardless of the stuff going on in Arizona, mind you. Its a time for celebration. Great! It's a fun time! So those who continually use the race card on any given chance/day/month/year over something that happened long ago is what pisses a few off so they don't see the positive things blacks represent. All they see is the same old tired "you owe us because you enslaved us" crap.

Sorry if that came out wrong. Sometimes I can express my thoughts pretty well. Sometimes, I'm like a bull in a china shop and I don't mean to shatter the figurines.


----------



## Grace

For example..read the advertisement headers on this thread:

	Ads by Google		
Black History
Black Females
Black Picture
Black Americans
Black Women

Now imagine if it said:

White History
White Females
White Pictures
White Americans
White Women

Oh my. A veritable shitstorm would be going on.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Madeline said:


> This is all quite interesting, Wingsofwings, but it reads as if you are trying to make the point that some people exaggerate the suffering enslaved people experienced in the US.  IMO, that'd be almost impossible to do.



People do try to exaggerate the suffering of enslaved people. Granted there were some that were treated VERY badly, but not all were. In fact some where treated very well.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> I don't think anyone is trivializing slavery. What the problem is, is many blacks use "slavery days" as an excuse for bad behavior and expect some kind of compensation.
> 
> In my whole entire life, I have never heard of anyone trying to excuse bad behavior because his forefathers were slaves.  EVER.  I have heard people point to modern day racism as a factor in their decisions, and sometimes I thought they made a good point -- other times, no.  I have heard people -- of all colors -- discuss reparations for the profits made off slave labor, and I agreed with some (but not all) such proposals.
> 
> What many of us are saying is it was not just blacks that experienced difficulty in being a minority or just being the race/religion (jews) they were.
> 
> While I agree, IMO no group other than Native Americans suffered in the US as blacks did.
> 
> So there is a NAACP and Black History Month, Miss Black America, blah blah blah.
> But if there were a NAAWP or a NAAAP or a NAAIP or a NAANAP...a Miss Irish, Miss Italian, Miss Asian, Miss Tribe...shit would hit the fan and anyone with white toned skin would be called racist.
> 
> Come again?  What is this persistent gripe that no one who is not black can gather together or celebrate their heritage without being called racists?
> 
> So yeah..celebrate your heritage and culture. But let everyone else do the same without one particular peoples being the "victims".
> 
> Sorry, no can do.  If we all celebrate our history mine just is not as tragic as my black friends, and pretending it is isn't going to advance anyone's interests.
> 
> And THAT'S where the problem lays...in my humble opinion.
> 
> btw...to try to address the OP with a scenario.....California used to belong to Mexico. Cinco De Mayo is celebrated here. I don't ever recall seeing people getting in front of a microphone or on youtube or on tv berating how the government stole California. All there is is singing and dancing, joy and merriment. Regardless of the stuff going on in Arizona, mind you. Its a time for celebration. Great! It's a fun time! So those who continually use the race card on any given chance/day/month/year over something that happened long ago is what pisses a few off so they don't see the positive things blacks represent. All they see is the same old tired "you owe us because you enslaved us" crap.
> 
> The practice of slavery only ended in this country about 160 years ago.  When I was a kid, there were families around who could trace themselves back enough generations to actually know "great-great-great grandma and grandpa" were slaves.  Why should this matter less than the people who can tell you they have a Civil War or Revolutionary War solider in their families?  Slavery isn't some obscure event that happened in the midsts of time....it is much more personal and immediate to many people.
> 
> But leave that aside.  I myself recall the March On Selma.  The Jim Crow laws, the Summer Of Freedom, the Voting Rights Act, the Civil Rights Act.  I'm not black and I'm not southern, but these were watershed events in my life.   Asking me to forget about them or treat them as ancient history makes as much sense as asking me to forget the Vietnam War or the Sexual Revolution.  If these events had never happened, the world I live in just would not be the same place....they helped to define the country.
> 
> I'm sorry the recollection and teaching of this history offends you -- I know many whites feel unnecessary guilt about what took place, forgetting the millions of whites who fought hard on the side of freedom.
> 
> Sorry if that came out wrong. Sometimes I can express my thoughts pretty well. Sometimes, I'm like a bull in a china shop and I don't mean to shatter the figurines.



IMEURU, mebbe if I use an analogy it'll make more sense, what I'm trying to say.  I grew up in the 1960's and in those days, women who worked outside the home were secretaries or teachers.  That was pretty much all there was, and the women of my generation (and older women, and younger women) fought hard to create wider opportunities and greater gender equality for our daughters and granddaughters.

Supposing we had a Women's History Month (and arguably, we need one) and men complained that women just wanted to bitch about past injustices, or that it caused women to cry "victim" to gain advantages or excuse crappy behavior, etc.  Can you see how mebbe that would be mistaken?  Teaching someone about their history is not supposed to create a sense of injury where none had existed; it is supposed to create pride and appreciation for the hard work of the forebearers.

What should the US be proud of more than its rapid progress towards justice?


----------



## Grace

> Come again? What is this persistent gripe that no one who is not black can gather together or celebrate their heritage without being called racists?




Whites CANNOT gather and celebrate their heritage, Madeline. If they did..they would be called racist and you well know it. If you don't, then I don't know where you've been. Or you are refusing to acknowledge it as fact.



> Teaching someone about their history is not supposed to create a sense of injury where none had existed; it is supposed to create pride and appreciation for the hard work of the forebearers.



Nobody is saying teaching the history is wrong. What I'm getting out of the ensuing conversation is BLACKS are using this opportunity not to teach what they have accomplished NOW, but rather the *oppression* from slavery days.

Let me give a scenario of my own:

I start a thread asking WHITES to celebrate our heritage and appreciation of our forebearers. White people. And I call it the White Only thread. How would you feel? We both know the answer to that, don't we?

Again, I am not saying teaching Black History is a bad thing. Some make it in to something it is not. Just like the KKK doesn't make all white people bigoted morons, nor does it mean all KKK members have shaved heads, wear swastikas, have lots of missing teeth and are illiterate. 
It's the "some" (bad apples) that ruin it (the barrel). And the barrel should consist of teaching what was done that shouldn't have been and then MOVING ON. Not holding on to it forever.


----------



## Grace

And yes...analogies always help me understand better, so thank you for using one. I call them scenarios, myself. It helps my brain digest.


----------



## Article 15

IMEURU said:


> For example..read the advertisement headers on this thread:
> 
> Ads by Google
> Black History
> Black Females
> Black Picture
> Black Americans
> Black Women
> 
> Now imagine if it said:
> 
> White History
> White Females
> White Pictures
> White Americans
> White Women
> 
> Oh my. A veritable shitstorm would be going on.



You are absolutely correct.  There is a total double standard.  And you know what?  I am just fine with it as it this is a result of our long history of slavery, segregation, and oppression of blacks in this country by whites and white supremacist groups.  "White pride" didn't become synonymous with racism in this country by accident or in a vacuum or anything and nor did "black pride" become something to be celebrated in the same way.


History matters.


----------



## JBeukema

Ropey said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't understand why each race wants it's own special month, and can't just get over it and view us all default of skin color.
> 
> Black people, of all people, should be the first to wanna get rid of black history month. Do you guys want us to view you as everything EXCEPT your skin color? If so, you gotta stop seperating yourselves with things that emphasize your skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the nature of humanity.  There is only one true race. The Human Race.
> 
> All other designations are simply variations on a theme to suit human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race as pursued by the public in a naive or simplistic way, erroneously designating wholly discrete types of individuals. Among humans, race has no cladistic significance&#8212;all people belong to the same hominid subspecies, Homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race (classification of humans) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Really? Wiki?

How do you explain Bidil?


----------



## JBeukema

Probable Race of a Stain Donor


----------



## Madeline

Well, Black History Month is hardly "blacks only".  It's for all of us.  As far as I know, there is no mainstream civil rights organization that excludes non-blacks and the public school curriculum is certainly not directed only at black students.

Mebbe every "whites only" gathering would be deemed racist.   Mebbe it should be -- but celebrations go on here all year for every ethnic group under the sun, many of them "white".  And if you go, you'll see people of every ethnicity enjoying them.  This may be more common in Cleveland than other places I have lived, but I have never lived anywhere that people felt they could not celebrate or preserve the history of their forebearers just because they were white.  If such a community exists in the US, it's news to me.

All history lessons are about teaching what once was.  "Moving on" is a weird concept -- nobody is "moving on" from trauma experienced by people who lived a century or more ago.  But I think what you're overlooking is that the history is unique -- and uniquely painful -- in the case of American blacks.  I don't imagine many blacks can look at images of slaves and not feel something profound that you and I just don't fully understand.

I agree, the ultimate lesson of Black History Month should be triumph and success, not sorrow and suffering.  But how can you expect people, black or white, to gauge the amazing success that's been achieved unless they can first appreciate the desperate lengths that have been traveled?


----------



## JBeukema

What was the name of the antimalarial the Army used before they learned that Mediterraneans had an adverse reaction to it? It was back in korea, if memory serves


----------



## JBeukema

IMEURU said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to my ancestors has nothing to do with me today.
> 
> Judging by the condition Africa today is in, blacks should instead count their blessings bacause they seem to have caught a friggen break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Africans that were enslaved and brought here went through unimaginable horrors for centuries, yes it is better to be in the US than Africa but its kind of hard to ask black people to be thankful for slavery because it brought them to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec.
> From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well. But for some reason, that part is glossed over. I wonder why.
> 
> Black History month is great. But so is White History..which could encompass Irish History. They were treated just as badly as blacks. So were asians. Who do you think built most of the railroads? And italians. And Jews. And Native Americans. Why isn't there a Native American Month???
Click to expand...


----------



## Grace

Some brief history lessons, compliments of google:

Irish Immigrants in America

ASIAN AMERICANS


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> What was the name of the antimalarial the Army used before they learned that Mediterraneans had an adverse reaction to it? It was back in korea, if memory serves



http://www.malariasite.com/malaria/anti_malarial_drugs.htm

Does this have any bearing on the topic at hand, JB, or are you just hijacking?


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> Some brief history lessons, compliments of google:
> 
> Irish Immigrants in America
> 
> ASIAN AMERICANS



No one is denying people other than blacks have suffered, IMEURU. Just look at Native Americans, who we still oppress.


----------



## Grace

Well...I'll just pack up and move to an all black neighborhood and fly my rebel flag and then I'll start a business in the all black part of town and call it "White Shop" and every month I will have a White History meeting. All are welcome, even my black neighbors. Wanna bet how long I will last? Alive?

I think I'm about as done with this discussion as I am with the middle eastern 14 year old girl being raped by a perv and her dying while he digs in his nasty assed pocket to pay his fine.


----------



## Article 15

Madeline said:


> Well, Black History Month is hardly "blacks only".  It's for all of us.  As far as I know, there is no mainstream civil rights organization that excludes non-blacks and the public school curriculum is certainly not directed only at black students.
> 
> Mebbe every "whites only" gathering would be deemed racist.   Mebbe it should be -- but celebrations go on here all year for every ethnic group under the sun, many of them "white".  And if you go, you'll see people of every ethnicity enjoying them.  This may be more common in Cleveland than other places I have lived, but I have never lived anywhere that people felt they could not celebrate or preserve the history of their forebearers just because they were white.  If such a community exists in the US, it's news to me.
> 
> All history lessons are about teaching what once was.  "Moving on" is a weird concept -- nobody is "moving on" from trauma experienced by people who lived a century or more ago.  But I think what you're overlooking is that the history is unique -- and uniquely painful -- in the case of American blacks.  I don't imagine many blacks can look at images of slaves and not feel something profound that you and I just don't fully understand.
> 
> I agree, the ultimate lesson of Black History Month should be triumph and success, not sorrow and suffering.  But how can you expect people, black or white, to gauge the amazing success that's been achieved unless they can first appreciate the desperate lengths that have been traveled?



Anything "whites only" or "white _____ " is going to be stigmatized.

Irish, German, French, etc History Month/Week ... whatever.


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some brief history lessons, compliments of google:
> 
> Irish Immigrants in America
> 
> ASIAN AMERICANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying people other than blacks have suffered, IMEURU. Just look at Native Americans, who we still oppress.
Click to expand...


Obviously, some are denying people other than blacks, Madeline. After all, I'm still waiting for the Miss Native American Pageant and the NAANAP. That will happen about as fast as the Miss White America Pageant and the NAAWP. I won't hold my breath.
Teaching is teaching. ALL history. From ALL races, because that is what AMERICANS are. A melting pot. And nobody is exempt from the "abused" history they all faced. 

And with that said..I'm off to find some cool music for the other thread.


----------



## JBeukema

WPWW
​
x


----------



## JBeukema

U.S. Says White Pride is Offensive!


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> U.S. Says White Pride is Offensive!



I'm not about to wade through some wingnut's blog, JB.  What is your point?


----------



## JBeukema

_We must secure the existence of our People and a future for our children_​


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> What is your point?


U.S. Says White Pride is Offensive!


----------



## Article 15

IMEURU said:


> Well...I'll just pack up and move to an all black neighborhood and fly my rebel flag and then I'll start a business in the all black part of town and call it "White Shop" and every month I will have a White History meeting. All are welcome, even my black neighbors. Wanna bet how long I will last? Alive?
> 
> I think I'm about as done with this discussion as I am with the middle eastern 14 year old girl being raped by a perv and her dying while he digs in his nasty assed pocket to pay his fine.



I don't think you would necessarily be killed but you should expect some vandalism and you would be out of business pretty quickly too because there will be people living in that neighborhood who were there when water bubblers were segregated.  History has consequences.


----------



## JBeukema

> "African Pride," "African Man Pride," "Asian         Pride," "Bahama Pride," "Black Pride," "Brazilian         Pride," "China-Pride," "Chippewa Pride," "Choctaw         Pride," "Colombian Pride," "Cuban Pride," "Dakota         Pride," "Dominican Pride," "El Salvador Pride," "Ecuador         Pride," "Gay Pride Apparel," "Guyanese Pride," "Havana         Pride," "Honduran Pride," "Indian Pride," "Jamaica's         Pride," "Jewish Pride," "Kwanzaa Pride," "Long Beach Lesbian         and Gay Pride," "Mayan Pride," "Mexican Pride," "Native         Pride!," "Nicaraguan Pride," "Orgullo Hispano" (Hispanic Pride),         "Orgoglio" (Hispanic&#8212;'Great Pride' (supremacy?)), "Qisqueya         Pride" (Dominican Republic Pride), "Rainbow Pride Coach," "Red         Pride," "San Diego Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender Pride,"         "Spanish Pride," and "West Indian Pride."



U.S. Says White Pride is Offensive!



> the           "WHITE PRIDE" element of the proposed mark is considered offensive and therefore           scandalous."


----------



## Madeline

Article 15 said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I'll just pack up and move to an all black neighborhood and fly my rebel flag and then I'll start a business in the all black part of town and call it "White Shop" and every month I will have a White History meeting. All are welcome, even my black neighbors. Wanna bet how long I will last? Alive?
> 
> I think I'm about as done with this discussion as I am with the middle eastern 14 year old girl being raped by a perv and her dying while he digs in his nasty assed pocket to pay his fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would necessarily be killed but you should expect some vandalism and you would be out of business pretty quickly too because there will be people living in that neighborhood who were there when water bubblers were segregated.  History has consequences.
Click to expand...


Okay, so if I FINALLY understand what the big heartache is, it's that during Black History Month little or no attention is paid to the pain and suffering of whites that has been the unintended consequence of the Civil Rights Movement?  Is this the source of all this butt hurt?

_*Sigh*_


----------



## Grace

One more history lesson...again, compliments of Google. Sorry to be a party Crasher since this is Black History month, but like I said..they are not exempt of what mankind does to each other.

Indian Treaties, Acts and Agreements


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I'll just pack up and move to an all black neighborhood and fly my rebel flag and then I'll start a business in the all black part of town and call it "White Shop" and every month I will have a White History meeting. All are welcome, even my black neighbors. Wanna bet how long I will last? Alive?
> 
> I think I'm about as done with this discussion as I am with the middle eastern 14 year old girl being raped by a perv and her dying while he digs in his nasty assed pocket to pay his fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would necessarily be killed but you should expect some vandalism and you would be out of business pretty quickly too because there will be people living in that neighborhood who were there when water bubblers were segregated.  History has consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I FINALLY understand what the big heartache is, it's that during Black History Month little or no attention is paid to the pain and suffering of whites that has been the unintended consequence of the Civil Rights Movement?  Is this the source of all this butt hurt?
> 
> _*Sigh*_
Click to expand...


Uh. No. It's on the roof over your head, Madeline. So....never mind. I give up.
Oh, and thanks for the concern, but my butt is just fine.


----------



## Madeline

No one is denying the suffering of Native Americans, IMEURU.  What bearing does that have on the value of Black History Month?


----------



## JBeukema

MEChA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Council_of_La_Raza

Let's see what  happens when I ask for the school to recognize the Aryan Nation as a student body...


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> No one is denying the suffering of Native Americans, IMEURU.  What bearing does that have on the value of Black History Month?



Its like a train wreck. I keep trying to walk away.

Try to digest this, ok? The value of Black History Month should be the value of ALL RACES. Not JUST BLACK. Get it now? Why are y'all so special that it's all about your trials? It isn't. And therefore, stop being the victims. WE ALL ARE in some form or another. 

NOW I'm going to take my melatonin and get my jammies on. And hope the train wreck doesn't lure me back because you just flat don't get it....or I'm not being clear enough. Whichever.


----------



## JBeukema

Nation Council of La Raza...

no problem..


but a National Council of the Race...


----------



## Trajan

hummmm.


One of Eddie Murphy&#39;s first acts - he plays the song Kill the White People


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying the suffering of Native Americans, IMEURU.  What bearing does that have on the value of Black History Month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like a train wreck. I keep trying to walk away.
> 
> Try to digest this, ok? The value of Black History Month should be the value of ALL RACES. Not JUST BLACK. Get it now? Why are y'all so special that it's all about your trials? It isn't. And therefore, stop being the victims. WE ALL ARE in some form or another.
> 
> NOW I'm going to take my melatonin and get my jammies on. And hope the train wreck doesn't lure me back because you just flat don't get it....or I'm not being clear enough. Whichever.
Click to expand...



Well, I hope you sleep well and I'm not writing this to lure you out of bed.  You can answer in the morning just as well, mebbe better.

The lessons of Black History Month are not taught so that "blacks can feel special".  They aren't taught so that "blacks can feel like victims".  In part, the reason Black History Month exists is to help ensure the basic facts are taught at all.....as you might guess, without deliberate attention, the events of most Black History Month curriculum would be avoided because they are painful, controversial or do not involve powerful people.  When I was growing up, this aspect of education did not exist.  I learned the one paragraph description of slavery -- as it impacted white people -- and another paragraph or two on the Underground Railroad and that was it.  (But then, so much of the Civil Rights Movement was happening while I was growing up, and had not yet become history.)

I don't understand why it is so distressing to acknowledge that people my age who could not vote (or drink from water fountains, or swim, or eat in restaurants) as young adults have had different, important experiences as Americans than you and I.  Where is the burden on anyone else to acknowledge the journey of blacks in America?

Yanno, Condelizza Rice and I are about the same age.  She had a playmate who was one of the girls killed in the Birmingham Bombing.  Doubtless, she could not go to the movies, the bathroom in a public place or even get a drink of water unless one was specifically provided for "her kind".  The woman grew up to be Secretary of State -- don't you think that the events surrounding her journey are worth teaching to our children?


----------



## Grace

I'm not in bed. Yet. I decided to play with graphics and enhance my "sigline".

Anyway..y'all carry on. But I must say I did watch the Eddie Murphy vid. I wonder what would happen if...let's say...adam sandler sang a comedic routine on killing all the blacks. Oh. Wait. I now what would happen. It would be banned from the networks.

I will say it one more time....THEN I'll go to bed:
Having teachings of the progress blacks have made is great. It is needed, yes. The famous words of "never again" rebound, but that's from another era, another group of people, isn't it? Unfortunately, it is happening again. In Rwanda, for one example.
I'd love to not have to name ANY month for ANY particular peoples. History is history. There shouldn't be a color or race attached. Shit happens. I know, that sounds very shruggish and I don't mean it to be, but that's the only way I can express it.

Good night.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I'll just pack up and move to an all black neighborhood and fly my rebel flag and then I'll start a business in the all black part of town and call it "White Shop" and every month I will have a White History meeting. All are welcome, even my black neighbors. Wanna bet how long I will last? Alive?
> 
> I think I'm about as done with this discussion as I am with the middle eastern 14 year old girl being raped by a perv and her dying while he digs in his nasty assed pocket to pay his fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would necessarily be killed but you should expect some vandalism and you would be out of business pretty quickly too because there will be people living in that neighborhood who were there when water bubblers were segregated.  History has consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I FINALLY understand what the big heartache is, it's that during Black History Month little or no attention is paid to the pain and suffering of whites that has been the unintended consequence of the Civil Rights Movement?  Is this the source of all this butt hurt?
> 
> _*Sigh*_
Click to expand...

I think it is two things. One, many seem to squirm over the fact that our forefathers were slave owners. I guess there's nothing wrong with that but it certainly isn't the intent of black history month.

Others, like seemingly Tank, feel blacks are worthless and have contributed nothing to society (jeesh, mud even thanked him for that post) and are the sole engagers in crime and sexually transmitted disease.


----------



## Madeline

I cannot understand this belief that in order for me to respect someone else's culture, I have to be hating my own.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> I'm not in bed. Yet. I decided to play with graphics and enhance my "sigline".
> 
> Anyway..y'all carry on. But I must say I did watch the Eddie Murphy vid. I wonder what would happen if...let's say...adam sandler sang a comedic routine on killing all the blacks. Oh. Wait. I now what would happen. It would be banned from the networks.
> 
> I will say it one more time....THEN I'll go to bed:
> Having teachings of the progress blacks have made is great. It is needed, yes. The famous words of "never again" rebound, but that's from another era, another group of people, isn't it? Unfortunately, it is happening again. In Rwanda, for one example.
> I'd love to not have to name ANY month for ANY particular peoples. History is history. There shouldn't be a color or race attached. Shit happens. I know, that sounds very shruggish and I don't mean it to be, but that's the only way I can express it.
> 
> Good night.



The Eddie Murphy bit is funny because it arouses an anxiety.  It puts the fear whites have that blacks secretly wish them harm right out there, and it puts the fear blacks have that whites will aggress if they suspect blacks are hostile out there as well.

There's nothing similar for a white entertainer to tease up from the collective unconscious and riff on.  The idea that some (or all) whites wish to do harm to blacks is not funny because it's true, or once was.


----------



## chanel

Black History is covered in every social studies book in this country.  Black writers are in every lit book.  I believe it's important; but for overzealous teachers to spend an entire month on it is silly and impractical.  I suspect many do not.

I had an interesting conversation with some of my black students about this subject and, believe it or not; they wished the history teachers would spend LESS time on slavery and civil rights.  They felt embarrassed by it.  I explained that this is not the intent; however perception is reality.   There is a danger of overkill.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I note the one sentence comment posted by Imeuru and wonder if others question, "History is History"?  It is not as certain as 2 = 2, is it?  One may observe that History maybe History in the abstract, but in reality History becomes a subjective recording of events, does it not?


----------



## Madeline

chanel said:


> Black History is covered in every social studies book in this country.  Black writers are in every lit book.  I believe it's important; but for overzealous teachers to spend an entire month on it is silly and impractical.  I suspect many do not.
> 
> I had an interesting conversation with some of my black students about this subject and, believe it or not; they wished the history teachers would spend LESS time on slavery and civil rights.  They felt embarrassed by it.  I explained that this is not the intent; however perception is reality.   There is a danger of overkill.



Well, if fifty years ago there was one paragraph and now a whole month is TMI, then mayhaps with time, we will find the right balance.  It is worth nothing, chanel, that what I think is an ideal curriculum and what someone in their twenties would think is likely very different.

In another twenty years, it's likely the list of things to include and exclude will have morphed quite a bit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> I cannot understand this belief that in order for me to respect someone else's culture, I have to be hating my own.



Not true, at least not for my family. Everybody was equal where I came from, equally poor that is.


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder where people get the impression you're a bigot, mudwhistle?  You supply them with the basis for that conclusion, and I doubt it's accidental on your part.
> 
> Meanwhile, if I could have an honest answer to my question?  Why is teaching black history supposed to influence blacks to behave badly?   What is it you think people do as a result of this education effort and why's it a problem?
Click to expand...


If you want an answer you might want to refrain from the insults. Start by not calling me a bigot.

As it is now, you don't deserve an answer. Fuck you lady.

It's obvious you haven't even read a word I've posted in this thread.

I figure you're just trying a tactic that is common among detractors.* Make a show of being reasonable all the while you're looking for openings to pounce on.* You're not really looking for a meeting of minds or an honest explanation because I've given several already. You just can't wrap your mind around them. Your inherent Political Correctness doesn't allow you to. 

At least your tactic seems more palatable then just saying "Well, you're a fucken racist", it's not much different, because eventually you did call me one. 

In your mind it's one simple mindless thought; "How dare you think differently then we do".

That's the problem with folks like you. You can't admit when you're wrong. 

Remember, slavery was acceptable at one time in our history. Now Political Correctness, and government sponsored racism is as well.


----------



## mudwhistle

IMEURU said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec.
> From what I garnered while in school, whites were indeed guilty of PURCHASING blacks...from warring tribes of blacks who sold those they defeated in battle. Some went to the states. Some went to europe. Many went to Turkey and other middle east countries. But from my understanding, the majority were sold by the victors in wars in their own country. Some were also sold by siblings so the power play of who was to take over in the tribal decisions on who was to rule, etc.
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is...it wasn't just "caucasians" that participated in enslaving blacks. Blacks themselves had a big hand in it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans did indeed participate in kidnapping people to be enslaved, IMEURU.  What they did not do is keep them in holding pens, force them into horrific conditions on slave ships and then buy and sell them on plantations.
> 
> For all I know, there was a sizable slave trade within Africa and the abuses were just as evil.  Mebbe such a thing still goes on...but US history is not made in Africa.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying slavery was not a horrible thing. I'm saying they are not the only peoples who have experienced what they experienced. Irish children were worked in mines until they died. Native Americans were forced to "be white" and their culture and even their language beat out of them. Italians were treated like pond scum. I think a young man or woman held in a mining pen, forced to work in horrific conditions is just as bad as what blacks suffered.
> This is all apples and oranges, in my opinion. Wrong is wrong. And most have learned from past misdeeds in our history. But before there can be any colorblindness, it has to happen with ALL that are americans because it isn't just Blacks that experienced this.
> And this isn't even counting the horror of the Holocaust which happened a helluva lot later than slavery days.
> I ask again..where is Native American Month? Asian Month? Irish Month? Italian Month? Until what is expressed as outrage on what went down in the past, it has to be taught of what happened to ALL. Not just one race.
> And furthermore...the race card is old and worn out now. Blacks can be anything they want. Do anything they want. Just like asians, italians,  etc.
> Oops. Except Native Americans.
> 
> Pine Ridge Statistics
> 
> 
> Pine Ridge Reservation
> Humanitarian Rescue
> 
> STATISTICAL DATA
> 
> Despite nearly-insurmountable conditions, few resources, and against unbelievable odds, Indigenous people are struggling hard to overcome decades of neglect, discrimination and forced destruction of their traditional cultures to promote a life of self-respect and self-sufficiency.
> 
> BRIEF STATISTICS
> 
> ** 97% of of the population at Pine Ridge Reservation live below federal poverty line.
> 
> * The unemployment rate vacillates from 85% to 95% on the Reservation.
> 
> * Death due to Heart Disease: Twice the national average.
> 
> * The infant mortality rate is the highest on this continent and is about 300% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Elderly die each winter from hypothermia (freezing).
> 
> * Recent reports point out that the median income on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately $2,600 to $3,500 per year.
> 
> * At least 60% of the homes are severely substandard, without water, electricity, adequate insulation, and sewage systems.
> 
> * Recent reports state the average life expectancy is 45 years old while others state that it is 48 years old for men and 52 years old for women. With either set of figures, that's the shortest life expectancy for any community in the Western Hemisphere outside Haiti, according to The Wall Street Journal.
> *
> INTRODUCTORY
> 
> Hidden away, dotted throughout the landscape of America, are the Reservations of the Indigenous People of our land. Mostly unknown or forgotten by the mainstream culture of the dominant U.S. society, the average United States resident knows little or nothing about these people other than what romanticized versions they see in movies and television or else in their nearest Reservation casino. Most assume that whatever poverty exists on a reservation is most certainly comparable to that which they might experience themselves.
> 
> And definitely, mainstream Americans are accustomed to being exposed to poverty. It has become nearly invisible due to its overwhelming presence everywhere. We drive through our cities now with a blind eye, numb to the suffering around us. Even more, we watch the televised reports of Third World countries, shake our heads and turn away, rightfully assuming that our government and our charities will help those in need all over the globe.
> 
> But the question begs: What about the foreign nations on America's own soil, within this country, a part and yet apart from mainstream society? What about the Native American Nations on America's reservations? Few mainstream Americans know anything about the people that live on these reservations and fewer still know or comprehend the unconscionable conditions present on many of them.
> 
> What many do not know is that a staggering number of residents on Native American reservations live in abject conditions rivaling, or even surpassing, that of many Third World countries.
> 
> This report chronicles just one Nation, the Oglala Lakota (Sioux) Nation of the Pine Ridge Reservation in South Dakota. Yet the name and only a few details could easily be changed to describe a host of others; Dineh (Navajo), Ute Mountain Ute, Tohono O'odham, Pima, Yaqui, Ojibwa, Chippewa, the list is long.
> 
> But despite nearly-insurmountable conditions, few resources, and against unbelievable odds, Nation after Nation of Indigenous leaders and their people are working hard to counteract decades of oppression and forced destruction of their cultures to bring their citizens back to a life of self-respect and self-sufficiency in today's world.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are further in depth statistics of Pine Ridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN DEPTH STATISTICS
> 
> * The Pine Ridge Oglala Lakota (Sioux) Indian Reservation sits in Bennett, Jackson, and Shannon Counties and is located in the southwest corner of South Dakota, fifty miles east of the Wyoming border.
> 
> * The 11,000-square mile (over 2 million acres) Oglala Lakota Pine Ridge Reservation is the second-largest Native American Reservation within the United States. It is roughly the size of the State of Connecticut.
> 
> * The Reservation is divided into eight districts: Eagle Nest, Pass Creek, Wakpamni, LaCreek, Pine Ridge, White Clay, Medicine Root, Porcupine, and Wounded Knee.
> 
> * The topography of the Pine Ridge Reservation includes badlands, rolling grassland hills, dryland prairie, and areas dotted with pine trees.
> 
> * According to the 1998 Bureau of Indian Affairs Census, the Pine Ridge Reservation is home to approximately 40,000 persons, 35% of which are under the age of 16. Approximately half the residents of the Reservation are registered tribal members of the Oglala Lakota Nation.
> 
> * The population is steadily rising, despite the severe conditions on the Reservation, as more and more Oglala Lakota return home from far-away cities in order to live within their societal values, be with their families, and assist with the revitalization of their culture and their Nation.
> 
> * Recent reports point out that the median income on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately $2,600 per year.
> 
> * The unemployment rate vacillates from 85% to 95% on the Reservation.
> 
> * There is no industry, technology, or commercial infrastructure on the Reservation to provide employment.[/B]
> 
> ** The nearest town of size (which provides some jobs for those few persons able to travel the distance) is Rapid City, South Dakota with approximately 57,000 residents. It is located approximately 120 miles from the Reservation. The nearest large city to Pine Ridge is Denver, Colorado located about 350 miles away.
> 
> * Some figures state that the life expectancy on the Reservation is 48 years old for men and 52 for women. Other reports state that the average life expectancy on the Reservation is 45 years old. With either set of figures, that's the shortest life expectancy for a community anywhere in the Western Hemisphere outside Haiti, according to The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> * Teenage suicide rate on the Pine Ridge Reservation is 150% higher than the U.S. national average for this age group.*
> 
> * The infant mortality rate is the highest on this continent and is about 300% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * More than half the Reservation's adults battle addiction and disease. Alcoholism, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, and malnutrition are rampant.
> 
> 
> * The rate of diabetes on the Reservation is reported to be 800% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Recent reports indicate that almost 50% of the adults on the Reservation over the age of 40 have diabetes. Over 37% of population is diabetic.
> 
> * As a result of the high rate of diabetes on the Reservation, diabetic-related blindness, amputations, and kidney failure are common.
> 
> * The tuberculosis rate on the Pine Ridge Reservation is approximately 800% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Cervical cancer is 500% higher than the U.S. national average.
> 
> * Each winter, Reservation Elders are found dead from hypothermia (freezing).
> 
> * It is reported that at least 60% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation are infested with Black Mold, Stachybotrys. This infestation causes an often-fatal condition with infants, children, elderly, those with damaged immune systems, and those with lung and pulmonary conditions at the highest risk. Exposure to this mold can cause hemorrhaging of the lungs and brain as well as cancer.
> 
> * Many Reservation residents live without health care due to vast travel distances involved in accessing that care. Additional factors include under-funded, under-staffed medical facilities and outdated or non-existent medical equipment. There is little hope for increased funding for Indian health care.
> 
> * Preventive healthcare programs are rare.
> 
> * In most of the treaties between the U.S. Government and Indian Nations, the U.S. government agreed to provide adequate medical care for Indians in return for vast quantities of land. The Indian Health Services (IHS) was set up to administer the health care for Indians under these treaties and receives an appropriation each year to fund Indian health care. Unfortunately, the appropriation is very small compared to the need. The IHS is understaffed and ill-equipped and can't possibly address the needs of Indian communities. Nowhere is this more apparent than on the Pine Ridge Reservation.
> 
> * School drop-out rate is over 70%.
> 
> * According to a Bureau of Indian Affairs report, the Pine Ridge Reservation schools are in the bottom 10% of school funding by U.S. Department of Education and the Bureau of Indian Affairs.
> 
> * Teacher turnover is 800% that of the U.S. national average
> 
> * The small Tribal Housing Authority homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation are so overcrowded and scarce that many homeless families often use tents or cars for shelter. Many families live in shacks, old trailers, or dilapidated mobile homes.
> 
> * There is a large homeless population on the Reservation, but most families never turn away a relative no matter how distant the blood relation. Consequently, many homes have large numbers of people living in them.
> 
> * There is an estimated average of 17 people living in each family home (a home which may only have two to three rooms). Some homes, built for 6 to 8 people, have up to 30 people living in them.
> 
> * 60% of Reservation families have no telephone.
> 
> * Over 33% of the Reservation homes lack basic water and sewage systems as well as electricity.
> 
> * Many residents must carry (often contaminated) water from the local rivers daily for their personal needs.
> 
> * 39% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation have no electricity.
> 
> * 59% of the Reservation homes are substandard.
> 
> * It is reported that at least 60% of the homes on the Pine Ridge Reservation need to be burned to the ground and replaced with new housing due to infestation of the potentially-fatal Black Mold, Stachybotrys. There is no insurance or government program to assist families in replacing their homes.
> 
> * Some Reservation families are forced to sleep on dirt floors.
> 
> * Many Reservation homes lack adequate insulation. Even more homes lack central heating.
> 
> * Without basic insulation or central heating in their homes, many residents on the Pine Ridge Reservation use their ovens to heat their homes.
> 
> * Many Reservation homes lack stoves, refrigerators, beds, and/or basic furniture.
> 
> * Most Reservation families live in rural and often isolated areas.
> 
> * The largest town on the Reservation is the town of Pine Ridge which has a population of approximately 5,720 people and is the administrative center for the Reservation.
> 
> * There are few improved roads on the Reservation and many of the homes are inaccessible during times of heavy snow or rain.
> 
> * Weather is extreme on the Reservation. Severe winds are always a factor. Traditionally, summer temperatures reach well over 110*F and winters bring bitter cold with temperatures that can reach -50*F below zero or worse. Flooding, tornados, or wildfires are always a risk.
> 
> * Many of the wells and much of the water and land on the Reservation is contaminated with pesticides and other poisons from farming, mining, open dumps, and commercial and governmental mining operations outside the Reservation. A further source of contamination is buried ordnance and hazardous materials from closed U.S. military bombing ranges on the Reservation.
> 
> * The Pine Ridge Reservation still has no banks, motels, discount stores, or movie theaters. It has only one grocery store of any moderate size and it is located in the town of Pine Ridge on the Reservation.
> 
> * Several of the banks and lending institutions nearest to the Reservation were recently targeted for investigation of fraudulent or predatory lending practices, with the citizens of the Pine Ridge Reservation as their victims.
> 
> * There are no public libraries except one at the Oglala Lakota College of the reservation.
> 
> * There is no public transportation available on the Reservation.
> 
> * Ownership of operable automobiles by residents of the Reservation is highly limited.
> 
> * Predominate form of travel for all ages on the Reservation is walking or hitchhiking.
> 
> * There is one very small airport on the Reservation servicing both the Pine Ridge Reservation and Shannon County. It's longest, paved runway extends 4,969 feet. There are no commercial flights available.
> 
> * There is one radio station on the Pine Ridge Reservation. KILI 90.1FM is located near the town of Porcupine on the Reservation.
> 
> * Alcoholism affects eight out of ten families on the Reservation.
> 
> * The death rate from alcohol-related problems on the Reservation is 300% higher than the remaining US population.
> 
> * The Oglala Lakota Nation has prohibited the sale and possession of alcohol on the Pine Ridge Reservation since the early 1970's. However, the town of Whiteclay, Nebraska (which sits 400 yards off the Reservation border in a contested "buffer" zone) has approximately 14 residents and four liquor stores which sell over 4.1 million cans of beer each year resulting in a $3million annual trade. Unlike other Nebraska communities, Whiteclay exists only to sell liquor and make money. It has no schools, no churches, no civic organizations, no parks, no benches, no public bathrooms, no fire service and no law enforcement. Tribal officials have repeatedly pleaded with the State of Nebraska to close these liquor stores or enforce the State laws regulating liquor stores but have been consistently refused.
> 
> * Scientific studies show that the High Plains/Oglala Aquifer which begins underneath the Pine Ridge Reservation is predicted to run dry within the next thirty years, possibly as early as the year 2005, due to commercial interest use and dryland farming in numerous states south of the Reservation. This critical North American underground water resource is not renewable at anything near the present consumption rate. The recent years of drought have simply accelerated the problem.
> 
> * Scientific studies show that much of the High Plains/Oglala Aquifer has been contaminated with farming pesticides and commercial, factory, mining, and industrial contaminants in the States of South Dakota, Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas, Colorado, New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Texas.
> 
> * The Tribal nations are considered to have sovereign governmental status and have a government to government relationship with the United States. The Oglala Lakota Sioux Tribal government operates under a constitution consistent with the Indian Reorganization Act of 1934 and approved by the Tribal membership and Tribal Council of the Oglala Lakota Sioux Tribe. The Tribe is governed by an elected body consisting of a 5 member Executive Committee and an 18 member Tribal Council, all of whom serve a four year term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pine Ridge Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda puts it in more perspective, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Not to one of these lib assholes. It's not popular to raise hell about Native Americans the way they do for Blacks. 

I remember when NA had to remain on the reservation. If you wanted to know who was an NA all you had to do was count all of the busted down cars in the front yard. I always wondered why my Uncle had a junkyard in the front of his house. My mom told me, because he's full-blooded Sioux. I have Cherokee blood, but my mom's sister married a Sioux. Mainly because we lived on the edge of the Flathead and Blackfoot Indian reservations. 

My wife is half Seminole as well as African-American. I am well aware of what's going on, but I don't want to be reminded of it and I don't insist on anyone paying me or my family back for all the shit this country has done to them. I figure this country as a whole has learned it's lesson and moved on.


----------



## mudwhistle

The only reason Democrats give a flying-fuck about any ethnic group in this country is because they are a large voting block. Native-Americans aren't large enough of a segment of the American population to bother with other then sending a check to those who can establish their native heritage. I'm sure if the Dems had their way, they'd want the same for Blacks. *Send them a check*. Problem is, nobody stole their land. So it's a harder sell. But that check represents control. Democrat want control over us. We have to depend on them because we sure as hell don't want their fucked up programs. They never seem to work as advertised and never seem to cost what they promised. Their programs just seem to grow. Social Security started out being a small tax. Now over half of our federal taxes go to Social Security. 

My point in all of this is this; *Democrats don't care about us*. They only want our votes and our money. Nothing they do is meant to actually solve a problem. As a matter of fact *they invent problems* just to make it look like they care about them. You can't trust them. You can't trust any politician for that matter, but especially Democrats. They believe in using our money to manufacture votes. That's what separates them from the GOP. Nothing they do, including Black History Month is meant for the purpose they claim. It's only purpose is to keep Blacks in America pissed off at the White man. *And since Democrats have labeled the GOP as a White's Only club, guess who all of this anger is eventually directed at. *


----------



## Tank

What has become history, is a black family staying together.


----------



## mudwhistle

If you wonder why the Dems have decided to commit felonies by supporting illegal immigration, is not because of the reasons they claim. It's because they see the Hispanic population growing into a powerful electoral force. So they pay lip-service to them, and nothing gets solved. Millions of Hispanics will remain undocumented and Obama will ignore security at our borders because he doesn't give a fuck about us. He just wants to be on the "Political Correct" side in this. And that side is what controls our elections.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> I cannot understand this belief that in order for me to respect someone else's culture, I have to be hating my own.


50 Cent, crack cocaine, and prison hardly qualify as culture.


----------



## JBeukema

Wry Catcher said:


> I note the one sentence comment posted by Imeuru and wonder if others question, "History is History"?  It is not as certain as 2 = 2, is it?  One may observe that History maybe History in the abstract, but in reality History becomes a subjective recording of events, does it not?


Like when they lie to the children and tell them that Whites enslaved the negroe and leave out the fact that they actually bought them from other blacks?


----------



## Tank

What has become history, is blacks doing well in school.


----------



## 30x90

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



Yes it was a horrible thing..Imagine if you were an african at the time..essentially living in the stone age....You get captured in a battle and sold as a slave by your own countrymen!

Blacks were taken from Africa,living in a stone age civilization,into white European culture,essentially moving 5,000 years ahead in just the first generation.

From that time to this,white civilization has tried to help them advance past this 5,000 years of missing development without much success.

5,000 years of development can not be made up in 700 years,no matter how advanced the developing civilization is;or how much money and time they try to use to bridge the gap.

The Greeks,Romans and Phoenicians ALL understood this and functioned very well using Africans as slaves and never tried to up lift them to "civilized" status.

It has only been very recently that 19th century white Europeans have developed the theory that blacks can be moved beyond domestication toward cultural civilization,essentially magically transforming what once was- out dated,redundant,broken down farm equipment(slaves) into functional civilized citizens.

White culture and ingenuity has always directed us to develop the use of useless things- to be used in a fashion that becomes unique and advanced with further development.This is a structural part of our white compulsive advanced nature,that has made us the innovators and inventors that had brought all white societies out of the caves and swamps into the 21st century;....and we almost seem helpless in our over constructing and over accomplishing efforts, to somehow, in some way- to drag blacks into the sunlight of civilization with us,kicking and screaming all the way.


They would still be eating each other in Africa if the white man hadn't saved them. The white man granted them freedom... that indicates that he is superior. Negroes didn't gain freedom on their own, it was a gift from the white man whom they've turned on.

In an apparent attempt to correct injustices against their race, blacks have been raping and killing Whites for decades. (Of course, Jews - not Whites - dominated the slave trade, but no matter...) 

This alone is enough to make me wish that slavery had never even been thought up - let alone a single slave allowed on North American soil.

As if that weren't enough, it's a practice that's morally wrong, regardless of the race(s) involved. 
I'd rather die picking my own cotton than have a slave do it for me. 

Negroes are still lagging behind in education, employment, and every other area in America save sports and music.

They STILL haven't adapted to modern times.


----------



## Mr Natural

30x90 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a horrible thing..Imagine if you were an african at the time..essentially living in the stone age....You get captured in a battle and sold as a slave by your own countrymen!
> 
> Blacks were taken from Africa,living in a stone age civilization,into white European culture,essentially moving 5,000 years ahead in just the first generation.
> 
> From that time to this,white civilization has tried to help them advance past this 5,000 years of missing development without much success.
> 
> 5,000 years of development can not be made up in 700 years,no matter how advanced the developing civilization is;or how much money and time they try to use to bridge the gap.
> 
> The Greeks,Romans and Phoenicians ALL understood this and functioned very well using Africans as slaves and never tried to up lift them to "civilized" status.
> 
> It has only been very recently that 19th century white Europeans have developed the theory that blacks can be moved beyond domestication toward cultural civilization,essentially magically transforming what once was- out dated,redundant,broken down farm equipment(slaves) into functional civilized citizens.
> 
> White culture and ingenuity has always directed us to develop the use of useless things- to be used in a fashion that becomes unique and advanced with further development.This is a structural part of our white compulsive advanced nature,that has made us the innovators and inventors that had brought all white societies out of the caves and swamps into the 21st century;....and we almost seem helpless in our over constructing and over accomplishing efforts, to somehow, in some way- to drag blacks into the sunlight of civilization with us,kicking and screaming all the way.
> 
> 
> They would still be eating each other in Africa if the white man hadn't saved them. The white man granted them freedom... that indicates that he is superior. Negroes didn't gain freedom on their own, it was a gift from the white man whom they've turned on.
> 
> In an apparent attempt to correct injustices against their race, blacks have been raping and killing Whites for decades. (Of course, Jews - not Whites - dominated the slave trade, but no matter...)
> 
> This alone is enough to make me wish that slavery had never even been thought up - let alone a single slave allowed on North American soil.
> 
> As if that weren't enough, it's a practice that's morally wrong, regardless of the race(s) involved.
> I'd rather die picking my own cotton than have a slave do it for me.
> 
> Negroes are still lagging behind in education, employment, and every other area in America save sports and music.
> 
> They STILL haven't adapted to modern times.
Click to expand...



30X90.

What's that, the size of your trailer?


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't understand why each race wants it's own special month, and can't just get over it and view us all default of skin color.
> 
> Black people, of all people, should be the first to wanna get rid of black history month. Do you guys want us to view you as everything EXCEPT your skin color? If so, you gotta stop seperating yourselves with things that emphasize your skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the nature of humanity.  There is only one true race. The Human Race.
> 
> All other designations are simply variations on a theme to suit human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race as pursued by the public in a naive or simplistic way, erroneously designating wholly discrete types of individuals. Among humans, race has no cladistic significanceall people belong to the same hominid subspecies, Homo sapiens sapiens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race (classification of humans) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




JBeukema said:


> Really? Wiki?



Is Harvard Better? 



			
				Harvard Archives said:
			
		

> Changes in the 2000 census that added a racial category and allowed multirace responses permitted a new flexibility in self-identification, but also diluted the data collection that underpins social justice efforts, according to a former U.S. Census director who spoke at Harvard Monday (Feb. 2).
> 
> While the changes enacted for the 2000 census may seem innocuous, they constituted the biggest change between successive censuses in 200 years, according to Kenneth Prewitt, Carnegie Professor of Public Affairs at Columbia University and director of the U.S. Census Bureau during the 2000 census.
> 
> In addition, Prewitt said, the changes - particularly the multirace option - create a multiplying factor in race categorization that changes the possible number of racial categories from four in the 1990 census, with the additional possibility of being from a Hispanic ethnic group, to more than 100, when all possible racial and ethnic combinations are considered.
> 
> "Racial classification in the U.S. is now in a phase of unprecedented instability and uncertainty," Prewitt said. "So, policies dependent on [that classification] are also in a period of instability and uncertainty."



Harvard Gazette: New categories cause confusion



JBeukema said:


> How do you explain Bidil?




BiDiL when considered a "Race Specific Genetic Attachment" is a misnomer. It is a "People's Specific Genetic Attachment". 

Separating peoples into further racial sub-types only separates peoples, not the human race.  
​


			
				ScientificAmerican said:
			
		

> The fate of racial medicine is highly uncertain. Advances in technology may already be driving toward obsolescence an indicator of drug responsiveness that even NitroMed and the Association of Black Cardiologists acknowledge is less than ideal. The availability of technologies that allow rapid surveys of whole genomes will likely make the segmentation of drug therapy by race a mercifully short chapter in the evolution of personalized medicine.



Race-Based Medicine: A Recipe for Controversy: Scientific American


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



Slavery has been a part of the human condition since time immemorial. Muslims forced over a million Europeans into slavery along the North African coast between the 16th and 18th century. I don't think anybody's ancestors have a monopoly on suffering. 

When Europeans Were Slaves: Research Suggests White Slavery Was Much More Common Than Previously Believed


----------



## JBeukema

> Changes in the 2000 census



The census has nothing to do with the reality of race.


> The fate of racial medicine is highly uncertain.



Back in Korea, the Army found that a certain racial group couldn't take the antimalarials they were giving out.

And being able to tailor medicine to the individual also doesn't change the reality of racial variation anymore than being able to tailor medicine for a human changes the fact that mammals vary.


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand this belief that in order for me to respect someone else's culture, I have to be hating my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent, crack cocaine, and prison hardly qualify as culture.
Click to expand...


50 Cent is a genuis.  How dare you dismiss him this way, you ignorant shitheel.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr Clean said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a horrible thing..Imagine if you were an african at the time..essentially living in the stone age....You get captured in a battle and sold as a slave by your own countrymen!
> 
> Blacks were taken from Africa,living in a stone age civilization,into white European culture,essentially moving 5,000 years ahead in just the first generation.
> 
> From that time to this,white civilization has tried to help them advance past this 5,000 years of missing development without much success.
> 
> 5,000 years of development can not be made up in 700 years,no matter how advanced the developing civilization is;or how much money and time they try to use to bridge the gap.
> 
> The Greeks,Romans and Phoenicians ALL understood this and functioned very well using Africans as slaves and never tried to up lift them to "civilized" status.
> 
> It has only been very recently that 19th century white Europeans have developed the theory that blacks can be moved beyond domestication toward cultural civilization,essentially magically transforming what once was- out dated,redundant,broken down farm equipment(slaves) into functional civilized citizens.
> 
> White culture and ingenuity has always directed us to develop the use of useless things- to be used in a fashion that becomes unique and advanced with further development.This is a structural part of our white compulsive advanced nature,that has made us the innovators and inventors that had brought all white societies out of the caves and swamps into the 21st century;....and we almost seem helpless in our over constructing and over accomplishing efforts, to somehow, in some way- to drag blacks into the sunlight of civilization with us,kicking and screaming all the way.
> 
> 
> They would still be eating each other in Africa if the white man hadn't saved them. The white man granted them freedom... that indicates that he is superior. Negroes didn't gain freedom on their own, it was a gift from the white man whom they've turned on.
> 
> In an apparent attempt to correct injustices against their race, blacks have been raping and killing Whites for decades. (Of course, Jews - not Whites - dominated the slave trade, but no matter...)
> 
> This alone is enough to make me wish that slavery had never even been thought up - let alone a single slave allowed on North American soil.
> 
> As if that weren't enough, it's a practice that's morally wrong, regardless of the race(s) involved.
> I'd rather die picking my own cotton than have a slave do it for me.
> 
> Negroes are still lagging behind in education, employment, and every other area in America save sports and music.
> 
> They STILL haven't adapted to modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 30X90.
> 
> What's that, the size of your trailer?
Click to expand...


Usually an education leads you out of the trailer-park.

30X90 sounds like he's had an education. But it seems all of the Liberal BullShit they teach nimrods like you didn't stick with him.


----------



## Madeline

> Mudwhistle wrote:
> 
> Not to one of these lib assholes. It's not popular to raise hell about Native Americans the way they do for Blacks.
> 
> I remember when NA had to remain on the reservation. If you wanted to know who was an NA all you had to do was count all of the busted down cars in the front yard. I always wondered why my Uncle had a junkyard in the front of his house. My mom told me, because he's full-blooded Sioux. I have Cherokee blood, but my mom's sister married a Sioux. Mainly because we lived on the edge of the Flathead and Blackfoot Indian reservations.
> 
> My wife is half Seminole as well as African-American. I am well aware of what's going on, but I don't want to be reminded of it and I don't insist on anyone paying me or my family back for all the shit this country has done to them. I figure this country as a whole has learned it's lesson and moved on.



Not everyone has the good fortune to know any significant population of Native Americans, mudwhistle.  The only chance I had was whilst living in Florida, where I helped Seminoles to protest using an Andrew Jackson look-a-like as the leading figure in the city's Springtime parade.  Successfully, I might add.

It's very hard to get a real grasp on Native American issues without actually knowing some IRL.  Reading is no substitute -- though I'll be happy to take the names of any self-avowed liberals you may know who are so craven as to deny the suffering of the Native people.


----------



## Tank

Black men respecting women, is now history


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> The only reason Democrats give a flying-fuck about any ethnic group in this country is because they are a large voting block. Native-Americans aren't large enough of a segment of the American population to bother with other then sending a check to those who can establish their native heritage. I'm sure if the Dems had their way, they'd want the same for Blacks. *Send them a check*. Problem is, nobody stole their land. So it's a harder sell. But that check represents control. Democrat want control over us. We have to depend on them because we sure as hell don't want their fucked up programs. They never seem to work as advertised and never seem to cost what they promised. Their programs just seem to grow. Social Security started out being a small tax. Now over half of our federal taxes go to Social Security.
> 
> My point in all of this is this; *Democrats don't care about us*. They only want our votes and our money. Nothing they do is meant to actually solve a problem. As a matter of fact *they invent problems* just to make it look like they care about them. You can't trust them. You can't trust any politician for that matter, but especially Democrats. They believe in using our money to manufacture votes. That's what separates them from the GOP. Nothing they do, including Black History Month is meant for the purpose they claim. It's only purpose is to keep Blacks in America pissed off at the White man. *And since Democrats have labeled the GOP as a White's Only club, guess who all of this anger is eventually directed at. *



My girlfirend, the criminal defense lawyer in Oklahoma who is now getting her Masters in Native American Law, will be delighted to know she is The Only One.


----------



## Wry Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder where people get the impression you're a bigot, mudwhistle?  You supply them with the basis for that conclusion, and I doubt it's accidental on your part.
> 
> Meanwhile, if I could have an honest answer to my question?  Why is teaching black history supposed to influence blacks to behave badly?   What is it you think people do as a result of this education effort and why's it a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want an answer you might want to refrain from the insults. Start by not calling me a bigot.
> 
> As it is now, you don't deserve an answer. Fuck you lady.
> 
> It's obvious you haven't even read a word I've posted in this thread.
> 
> I figure you're just trying a tactic that is common among detractors.* Make a show of being reasonable all the while you're looking for openings to pounce on.* You're not really looking for a meeting of minds or an honest explanation because I've given several already. You just can't wrap your mind around them. Your inherent Political Correctness doesn't allow you to.
> 
> At least your tactic seems more palatable then just saying "Well, you're a fucken racist", it's not much different, because eventually you did call me one.
> 
> In your mind it's one simple mindless thought; "How dare you think differently then we do".
> 
> That's the problem with folks like you. You can't admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Remember, slavery was acceptable at one time in our history. Now Political Correctness, and government sponsored racism is as well.
Click to expand...


You remember, slavery was acceptable to BIGOTS one time in our history.  Now intelligence and compassion have relegated slavery and most bigots to the scrap heap of history; though the bigots remaining today still hold some Americans (many of whom have ancestry dating back before most of us whites) as second class citizens.
Thanks for sharing mudwhistle, you really don't understand how much your input discredits you and your echo chamber mates.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> If you wonder why the Dems have decided to commit felonies by supporting illegal immigration, is not because of the reasons they claim. It's because they see the Hispanic population growing into a powerful electoral force. So they pay lip-service to them, and nothing gets solved. Millions of Hispanics will remain undocumented and Obama will ignore security at our borders because he doesn't give a fuck about us. He just wants to be on the "Political Correct" side in this. And that side is what controls our elections.



This is true, but Republican have done and are doing it as well. It's childish to continue to insist "your side" is less sinful, less full of shit or shitty people, than "the other side".  Get off the cross, mudwhistle.


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand this belief that in order for me to respect someone else's culture, I have to be hating my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent, crack cocaine, and prison hardly qualify as culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 Cent is a genuis.  How dare you dismiss him this way, you ignorant shitheel.
Click to expand...




That's funny as shit.

Next thing you're gonna say is Kanye West is a great American.


----------



## JBeukema

Genius!


----------



## JBeukema

Where My niggaz at, Huh  
 Cock that Yo  
 Squeeze them triggas back,  
 Huh, Pop that yo,  
 If I gotta, I'm a Pop a nigga  
 Lay a nigga down,  
 I ain't playin, I'll spray a nigga,  
 Lay a nigga down! [

Black Culture


----------



## 30x90

Mr Clean said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a horrible thing..Imagine if you were an african at the time..essentially living in the stone age....You get captured in a battle and sold as a slave by your own countrymen!
> 
> Blacks were taken from Africa,living in a stone age civilization,into white European culture,essentially moving 5,000 years ahead in just the first generation.
> 
> From that time to this,white civilization has tried to help them advance past this 5,000 years of missing development without much success.
> 
> 5,000 years of development can not be made up in 700 years,no matter how advanced the developing civilization is;or how much money and time they try to use to bridge the gap.
> 
> The Greeks,Romans and Phoenicians ALL understood this and functioned very well using Africans as slaves and never tried to up lift them to "civilized" status.
> 
> It has only been very recently that 19th century white Europeans have developed the theory that blacks can be moved beyond domestication toward cultural civilization,essentially magically transforming what once was- out dated,redundant,broken down farm equipment(slaves) into functional civilized citizens.
> 
> White culture and ingenuity has always directed us to develop the use of useless things- to be used in a fashion that becomes unique and advanced with further development.This is a structural part of our white compulsive advanced nature,that has made us the innovators and inventors that had brought all white societies out of the caves and swamps into the 21st century;....and we almost seem helpless in our over constructing and over accomplishing efforts, to somehow, in some way- to drag blacks into the sunlight of civilization with us,kicking and screaming all the way.
> 
> 
> They would still be eating each other in Africa if the white man hadn't saved them. The white man granted them freedom... that indicates that he is superior. Negroes didn't gain freedom on their own, it was a gift from the white man whom they've turned on.
> 
> In an apparent attempt to correct injustices against their race, blacks have been raping and killing Whites for decades. (Of course, Jews - not Whites - dominated the slave trade, but no matter...)
> 
> This alone is enough to make me wish that slavery had never even been thought up - let alone a single slave allowed on North American soil.
> 
> As if that weren't enough, it's a practice that's morally wrong, regardless of the race(s) involved.
> I'd rather die picking my own cotton than have a slave do it for me.
> 
> Negroes are still lagging behind in education, employment, and every other area in America save sports and music.
> 
> They STILL haven't adapted to modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 30X90.
> 
> What's that, the size of your trailer?
Click to expand...


That's it? That's all you got?

That's how you respond to facts and reality?
a weak insult?

30x90 is the latitude and longitude of where I live.

...not a trailer, champ.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent, crack cocaine, and prison hardly qualify as culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent is a genuis.  How dare you dismiss him this way, you ignorant shitheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny as shit.
> 
> Next thing you're gonna say is Kanye West is a great American.
Click to expand...


I dun even know who Kanye West is, mudwhistle.  But 50 Cent is a survivor of gun violence himself and lost his mother to a gunshot wound as a teenager.  He's an accomplished singer, writer, actor, businessman and designer.

I like this young man enormously.


----------



## JBeukema

'A survivor of gun violence'? 

'I survived a violent shootout during a bank robbery... I was trying to rob the nak and the pigs showed up'


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> 'A survivor of gun violence'?
> 
> 'I survived a violent shootout during a bank robbery... I was trying to rob the nak and the pigs showed up'



JB, I swear you share this nick with a mentally unstable person.  You're like a Mars bar.  Sometimes you feel like a nut.....etc.


----------



## manifold

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



Why do you have a guilty conscience?

I'm just asking.


----------



## JBeukema

You're singing the praises of either a gangbanging criminal or a studio gangster


since when are gang members 'survivors of gun violence' to be looked up to or praised?

If he were White and sang about his criminal achievements, would you still sing their praises?

It seems like same racial groups can do no wrong in your mind


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> Mudwhistle wrote:
> 
> Not to one of these lib assholes. It's not popular to raise hell about Native Americans the way they do for Blacks.
> 
> I remember when NA had to remain on the reservation. If you wanted to know who was an NA all you had to do was count all of the busted down cars in the front yard. I always wondered why my Uncle had a junkyard in the front of his house. My mom told me, because he's full-blooded Sioux. I have Cherokee blood, but my mom's sister married a Sioux. Mainly because we lived on the edge of the Flathead and Blackfoot Indian reservations.
> 
> My wife is half Seminole as well as African-American. I am well aware of what's going on, but I don't want to be reminded of it and I don't insist on anyone paying me or my family back for all the shit this country has done to them. I figure this country as a whole has learned it's lesson and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone has the good fortune to know any significant population of Native Americans, mudwhistle.  The only chance I had was whilst living in Florida, where I helped Seminoles to protest using an Andrew Jackson look-a-like as the leading figure in the city's Springtime parade.  Successfully, I might add.
> 
> It's very hard to get a real grasp on Native American issues without actually knowing some IRL.  Reading is no substitute -- though I'll be happy to take the names of any self-avowed liberals you may know who are so craven as to deny the suffering of the Native people.
Click to expand...


You are so prone to hyperbole.

STFU asshole.


----------



## mudwhistle

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder where people get the impression you're a bigot, mudwhistle?  You supply them with the basis for that conclusion, and I doubt it's accidental on your part.
> 
> Meanwhile, if I could have an honest answer to my question?  Why is teaching black history supposed to influence blacks to behave badly?   What is it you think people do as a result of this education effort and why's it a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an answer you might want to refrain from the insults. Start by not calling me a bigot.
> 
> As it is now, you don't deserve an answer. Fuck you lady.
> 
> It's obvious you haven't even read a word I've posted in this thread.
> 
> I figure you're just trying a tactic that is common among detractors.* Make a show of being reasonable all the while you're looking for openings to pounce on.* You're not really looking for a meeting of minds or an honest explanation because I've given several already. You just can't wrap your mind around them. Your inherent Political Correctness doesn't allow you to.
> 
> At least your tactic seems more palatable then just saying "Well, you're a fucken racist", it's not much different, because eventually you did call me one.
> 
> In your mind it's one simple mindless thought; "How dare you think differently then we do".
> 
> That's the problem with folks like you. You can't admit when you're wrong.
> 
> Remember, slavery was acceptable at one time in our history. Now Political Correctness, and government sponsored racism is as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remember, slavery was acceptable to BIGOTS one time in our history.  Now intelligence and compassion have relegated slavery and most bigots to the scrap heap of history; though the bigots remaining today still hold some Americans (many of whom have ancestry dating back before most of us whites) as second class citizens.
> Thanks for sharing mudwhistle, you really don't understand how much your input discredits you and your echo chamber mates.
Click to expand...


Whatever. 

The truth really hurts, doesn't it???


----------



## Grace

My ex is yavapi apache. His family is on the rez in Arizona. So I guess according to Madeline, I should know of which I speak. But anyone not familiar with any given situation must ..I repeat MUST...know of the situation only..I repat that too...KNOW of the situation in order to give commentary or an opinion on the matter. Right?

While you are cuddles up in your nice warm home, Madeline...think of the elders in Pine Ridge freezing to death. Not all NA's own casino's, ya know. They suffer. They die. NOW. TODAY. Just as they did 100 years ago and a hundred years before that.

Speaking of pine ridge, did you even READ what I posted, Madeline?


----------



## Grace

Here are a few more links. At least have the courtesy to read them. Then again, you aren't NA, are you? So therefore, according to you, if you don't know any in real life...you know nothing. Right?

Pine Ridge Reservation America&#8217;s Own Third World Country | Socyberty



> The Average life expectancy on the Reservation is 46
> 
> Pine Ridge Teen suicide rate is 150 times higher than the National Average
> 
> 65% of the residents of the Reservation live in sub-standard conditions such as no electricity, running water, and often, without heat
> 
> Many of the elderly (some of whom still live in sod houses) die of Hypothermia each year
> Average income is $2600 to $3500
> 
> Due to lack of sustainable jobs on the Reservation, unemployment is approximately 85-95%
> Infant Mortality rate is 300% above National Average
> 
> There are NO commercial, industry or technology infrastructures on the Reservation to provide employment
> 
> Diabetes is 800 times higher than the National Average





The Arrogance of Ignorance


----------



## Grace

Here are a few more links. At least have the courtesy to read them. Then again, you aren't NA, are you? So therefore, according to you, if you don't know any in real life...you know nothing. Right?

http://socyberty.com/subcultures/pine-ridge-reservation-americas-own-third-world-country/



> The Average life expectancy on the Reservation is 46
> 
> Pine Ridge Teen suicide rate is 150 times higher than the National Average
> 
> 65% of the residents of the Reservation live in sub-standard conditions such as no electricity, running water, and often, without heat
> 
> Many of the elderly (some of whom still live in sod houses) die of Hypothermia each year
> Average income is $2600 to $3500
> 
> Due to lack of sustainable jobs on the Reservation, unemployment is approximately 85-95%
> Infant Mortality rate is 300% above National Average
> 
> There are NO commercial, industry or technology infrastructures on the Reservation to provide employment
> 
> Diabetes is 800 times higher than the National Average





The Arrogance of Ignorance



> Hidden away, out of sight but dotting the landscape of America, are the little known or forgotten Reservations of the Indigenous People of our land.  Sadly, the average U.S. mainstream resident knows almost nothing about the people of the Native American reservations other than what romanticized or caricaturized versions they see on film or as the print media stereotypes of oil or casino-rich Indians.  Most assume that whatever poverty exists on a reservation is most certainly comparable to that which they might experience themselves. Further, they assume it is curable by the same means they would use.
> But that is the arrogance of ignorance.
> Our dominant society is accustomed to being exposed to poverty.  It&#8217;s nearly invisible because it is everywhere.  We drive through our cities with a blind eye, numb to the suffering on the streets, or we shake our heads and turn away, assuming help is on the way.  After all, it&#8217;s known that the government and the big charities are helping the needy in nearly every corner of the world.
> But the question begs: What about the sovereign nations on America&#8217;s own soil, within this country, a part and yet apart from mainstream society?  What about these Reservations that few people ever see?
> Oddly enough, the case could be made that more Europeans and Australians know and understand the cultures and conditions of our Indigenous people better Americans do.
> Moreover, what the Europeans and Australians know is that there are a number of very fortunate Native American Nations whose people are able to earn a very good living due to casino income, natural resource income, a good job market from nearby cities, or from some other source.  They also know, however, that a staggering number of residents on Native American reservations live in abject, incomprehensible conditions rivaling, or even surpassing, that of many Third World countries.
> This article chronicles just one Nation: the Oglala Lakota (Sioux) Nation of the Pine Ridge Reservation in South Dakota.  Yet the name and only a few details could easily be changed to describe a host of others&#8230;. the Dineh (Navajo), Ute Mountain Ute, Tohono O&#8217;odham, Pima, Yaqui, Apache, the Brule&#8217; Lakota (Sioux) &#8230;.the list is long.


----------



## Paulie

Madeline said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 Cent is a genuis.  How dare you dismiss him this way, you ignorant shitheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny as shit.
> 
> Next thing you're gonna say is Kanye West is a great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dun even know who Kanye West is, mudwhistle.  But 50 Cent is a survivor of gun violence himself and lost his mother to a gunshot wound as a teenager.  He's an accomplished singer, writer, actor, businessman and designer.
> 
> I like this young man enormously.
Click to expand...


You do realize that all that violence was because of his own choices, right?

The man was selling crack off of a 5 figure record deal advance before he hit it big.

He'd still be flipping packs on the corner and taking bullets if it weren't for becoming extremely lucky and getting signed by Eminem and Dre.

That he managed to brand his name and making millions off it is really just a by-product.

And I would not assume he figured all that out on his own, either.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> My ex is yavapi apache. His family is on the rez in Arizona. So I guess according to Madeline, I should know of which I speak. But anyone not familiar with any given situation must ..I repeat MUST...know of the situation only..I repat that too...KNOW of the situation in order to give commentary or an opinion on the matter. Right?
> 
> While you are cuddles up in your nice warm home, Madeline...think of the elders in Pine Ridge freezing to death. Not all NA's own casino's, ya know. They suffer. They die. NOW. TODAY. Just as they did 100 years ago and a hundred years before that.
> 
> Speaking of pine ridge, did you even READ what I posted, Madeline?



I know a little about the current issues facing Native Americans, IMEURU.  Not all that much, but a little.  

Enough to be shocked and angry, that's for sure.


----------



## Madeline

Paulie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny as shit.
> 
> Next thing you're gonna say is Kanye West is a great American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun even know who Kanye West is, mudwhistle.  But 50 Cent is a survivor of gun violence himself and lost his mother to a gunshot wound as a teenager.  He's an accomplished singer, writer, actor, businessman and designer.
> 
> I like this young man enormously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that all that violence was because of his own choices, right?
> 
> The man was selling crack off of a 5 figure record deal advance before he hit it big.
> 
> He'd still be flipping packs on the corner and taking bullets if it weren't for becoming extremely lucky and getting signed by Eminem and Dre.
> 
> That he managed to brand his name and making millions off it is really just a by-product.
> 
> And I would not assume he figured all that out on his own, either.
Click to expand...


I dun consider myself an expert on all things 50 Cent, Paulie.  But I admire the success he has made of his life.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> I dun consider myself an expert on all things 50 Cent, Paulie.  But I admire the success he has made of his life.


And such a fine role model for the children......


----------



## Grace

If 50 Cent is working to better himself, then more power to him to reach his goals.


----------



## The Infidel

IMEURU said:


> If 50 Cent is working to better himself, then more power to him to reach his goals.



By whatever means necessary 


The ends always justify the means


----------



## Madeline

O for God's sake, The Infidel.  The man is not a mafioso.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Mudwhistle wrote:
> 
> Not to one of these lib assholes. It's not popular to raise hell about Native Americans the way they do for Blacks.
> 
> I remember when NA had to remain on the reservation. If you wanted to know who was an NA all you had to do was count all of the busted down cars in the front yard. I always wondered why my Uncle had a junkyard in the front of his house. My mom told me, because he's full-blooded Sioux. I have Cherokee blood, but my mom's sister married a Sioux. Mainly because we lived on the edge of the Flathead and Blackfoot Indian reservations.
> 
> My wife is half Seminole as well as African-American. I am well aware of what's going on, but I don't want to be reminded of it and I don't insist on anyone paying me or my family back for all the shit this country has done to them. I figure this country as a whole has learned it's lesson and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone has the good fortune to know any significant population of Native Americans, mudwhistle.  The only chance I had was whilst living in Florida, where I helped Seminoles to protest using an Andrew Jackson look-a-like as the leading figure in the city's Springtime parade.  Successfully, I might add.
> 
> It's very hard to get a real grasp on Native American issues without actually knowing some IRL.  Reading is no substitute -- though I'll be happy to take the names of any self-avowed liberals you may know who are so craven as to deny the suffering of the Native people.
Click to expand...

Don't be silly...just wait til Columbus day and Thanksgiving when threads will be started over how the evil libs care more about the Native Americans than about The Invaders.


----------



## Madeline

Raise your hand if you really believe mudwhistle and his compadres on this thread object to Black History Month only because it does not honor Native Americans.

What?  No one?

_*Shocked look*_


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Raise your hand if you really believe mudwhistle and his compadres on this thread object to Black History Month only because it does not honor Native Americans.
> 
> What?  No one?
> 
> _*Shocked look*_


I'm still wondering why they claim it is acceptable to honor indians and not negroes.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Mr Clean said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a horrible thing..Imagine if you were an african at the time..essentially living in the stone age....You get captured in a battle and sold as a slave by your own countrymen!
> 
> Blacks were taken from Africa,living in a stone age civilization,into white European culture,essentially moving 5,000 years ahead in just the first generation.
> 
> From that time to this,white civilization has tried to help them advance past this 5,000 years of missing development without much success.
> 
> 5,000 years of development can not be made up in 700 years,no matter how advanced the developing civilization is;or how much money and time they try to use to bridge the gap.
> 
> The Greeks,Romans and Phoenicians ALL understood this and functioned very well using Africans as slaves and never tried to up lift them to "civilized" status.
> 
> It has only been very recently that 19th century white Europeans have developed the theory that blacks can be moved beyond domestication toward cultural civilization,essentially magically transforming what once was- out dated,redundant,broken down farm equipment(slaves) into functional civilized citizens.
> 
> White culture and ingenuity has always directed us to develop the use of useless things- to be used in a fashion that becomes unique and advanced with further development.This is a structural part of our white compulsive advanced nature,that has made us the innovators and inventors that had brought all white societies out of the caves and swamps into the 21st century;....and we almost seem helpless in our over constructing and over accomplishing efforts, to somehow, in some way- to drag blacks into the sunlight of civilization with us,kicking and screaming all the way.
> 
> 
> They would still be eating each other in Africa if the white man hadn't saved them. The white man granted them freedom... that indicates that he is superior. Negroes didn't gain freedom on their own, it was a gift from the white man whom they've turned on.
> 
> In an apparent attempt to correct injustices against their race, blacks have been raping and killing Whites for decades. (Of course, Jews - not Whites - dominated the slave trade, but no matter...)
> 
> This alone is enough to make me wish that slavery had never even been thought up - let alone a single slave allowed on North American soil.
> 
> As if that weren't enough, it's a practice that's morally wrong, regardless of the race(s) involved.
> I'd rather die picking my own cotton than have a slave do it for me.
> 
> Negroes are still lagging behind in education, employment, and every other area in America save sports and music.
> 
> They STILL haven't adapted to modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 30X90.
> 
> What's that, the size of your trailer?
Click to expand...


lol, taking a stab at someone instead of addressing what was posted then getting 'thanked' by Madeline, priceless. 

This just goes to show 'truth is hate to those who hate the truth' so they try to take stabs at those who speak the truth.


----------



## editec

Some of you people are just so obsessed by issues of race.

What a strange thing to make the focus of your lives.

Now that steady mental diet of fear and hate seems to me must be highly toxic, but obsession avoidance behavior  is, I suppose, one way to avoid dealing with real life problems that we must all face.

We all must invent reasons to get up in the morning that I truly do understand.

But to choose to make this issue your _Raison d'être_ just doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun.

Tell me, after your lifetime of hate and fear, while you're laying on their deathbed evaluating what you're going to leave behind?

What will you tell yourselves your life has been worth?

_Hate?_


----------



## Wingsofwind

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raise your hand if you really believe mudwhistle and his compadres on this thread object to Black History Month only because it does not honor Native Americans.
> 
> What?  No one?
> 
> _*Shocked look*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why they claim it is acceptable to honor indians and not negroes.
Click to expand...


I find it more acceptable to honor American Indians more than Blacks mainly because most American Indians do not try to use their past to get ahead in life like most Blacks do. 

Another reason is because American Indians were almost wiped out, Blacks were not.

Blacks can also go back to the 'homeland', but American Indians' 'homeland' was taken away, then they were permitted/forced to live on reservations.

Most Americna Indians are very kind to others, where as you find a lot of Blacks with attitudes towards anyone who is not Black. I think it boils down to the attitude of most of the people of the particular race that makes it more acceptable or not.


----------



## 30x90

editec said:


> Some of you people are just so obsessed by issues of race.
> 
> What a strange thing to make the focus of your lives.
> 
> Now that steady mental diet of fear and hate seems to me must be highly toxic, but obsession avoidance behavior  is, I suppose, one way to avoid dealing with real life problems that we must all face.
> 
> We all must invent reasons to get up in the morning that I truly do understand.
> 
> But to choose to make this issue your _Raison d'être_ just doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Tell me, after your lifetime of hate and fear, while you're laying on their deathbed evaluating what you're going to leave behind?
> 
> What will you tell yourselves your life has been worth?
> 
> _Hate?_



Presenting facts doesn't imply "hate" or "fear" or "obsession avoidance behavior" (whatever THAT means)...
Being aware of other cultures and races and their impact on our country and our way of life isn't hate or fear either. 

That's YOUR purposely mischaracterized interpretations conjured up as an excuse to smear people.

I don't "fear" negroes nor do I "hate" them.


----------



## bucs90

editec said:


> Some of you people are just so obsessed by issues of race.
> 
> What a strange thing to make the focus of your lives.
> 
> Now that steady mental diet of fear and hate seems to me must be highly toxic, but obsession avoidance behavior  is, I suppose, one way to avoid dealing with real life problems that we must all face.
> 
> We all must invent reasons to get up in the morning that I truly do understand.
> 
> But to choose to make this issue your _Raison d'être_ just doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Tell me, after your lifetime of hate and fear, while you're laying on their deathbed evaluating what you're going to leave behind?
> 
> What will you tell yourselves your life has been worth?
> 
> _Hate?_



Once past it, one can actually have fun with it. Seriously. I've been around and befriended so many different people of different cultures and races, I know 100% that we are all the same basically. Shitheads and Saints come from every group. It's the individual.

So, with no racial bias in me, I actually come on here to throw ridiculously racist comments around out of fun. I mean verbally, these statements are what? SOUND WAVES. I can call a man a ******, chink, wetback, cracker, slant eyes, spook, etc, etc, and what did my sound waves do to him? They don't hurt. They don't take money from him. NOTHING. Thats what.

So, out of boredom, I like to drop insane racial bombs on this forum just to see reactions. Because people who are truly past race won't be offended. Those who are most offended....are the ones who still have the most progress to make.

I hope all you ******* and faggots read that.


----------



## sitarro

Tank said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids do this for the same reason kids have ever done anything.
> 
> It pisses off the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses off the whites.
Click to expand...


It pisses off people with good taste.


----------



## bucs90

Also, racism is based purely in the past. No racism exists except in past actions. The future guarantees no racism, only allows opportunity for it, as racism is a beast made of nothing but our thoughts. So racism is only past thoughts, while the future, in theory, is void of racism.


----------



## Madeline

bucs90 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you people are just so obsessed by issues of race.
> 
> What a strange thing to make the focus of your lives.
> 
> Now that steady mental diet of fear and hate seems to me must be highly toxic, but obsession avoidance behavior  is, I suppose, one way to avoid dealing with real life problems that we must all face.
> 
> We all must invent reasons to get up in the morning that I truly do understand.
> 
> But to choose to make this issue your _Raison d'être_ just doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Tell me, after your lifetime of hate and fear, while you're laying on their deathbed evaluating what you're going to leave behind?
> 
> What will you tell yourselves your life has been worth?
> 
> _Hate?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once past it, one can actually have fun with it. Seriously. I've been around and befriended so many different people of different cultures and races, I know 100% that we are all the same basically. Shitheads and Saints come from every group. It's the individual.
> 
> So, with no racial bias in me, I actually come on here to throw ridiculously racist comments around out of fun. I mean verbally, these statements are what? SOUND WAVES. I can call a man a ******, chink, wetback, cracker, slant eyes, spook, etc, etc, and what did my sound waves do to him? They don't hurt. They don't take money from him. NOTHING. Thats what.
> 
> So, out of boredom, I like to drop insane racial bombs on this forum just to see reactions. Because people who are truly past race won't be offended. Those who are most offended....are the ones who still have the most progress to make.
> 
> I hope all you ******* and faggots read that.
Click to expand...


Just so's you know, bucs, flinging racial epiteths is not "fun".  It upsets me to read them and I think it's childish of you to post them.  Just as it is childish to annoy a dog on a chain "because you can".

May I suggest you find a new hobby?


----------



## bucs90

Madeline said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you people are just so obsessed by issues of race.
> 
> What a strange thing to make the focus of your lives.
> 
> Now that steady mental diet of fear and hate seems to me must be highly toxic, but obsession avoidance behavior  is, I suppose, one way to avoid dealing with real life problems that we must all face.
> 
> We all must invent reasons to get up in the morning that I truly do understand.
> 
> But to choose to make this issue your _Raison d'être_ just doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Tell me, after your lifetime of hate and fear, while you're laying on their deathbed evaluating what you're going to leave behind?
> 
> What will you tell yourselves your life has been worth?
> 
> _Hate?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once past it, one can actually have fun with it. Seriously. I've been around and befriended so many different people of different cultures and races, I know 100% that we are all the same basically. Shitheads and Saints come from every group. It's the individual.
> 
> So, with no racial bias in me, I actually come on here to throw ridiculously racist comments around out of fun. I mean verbally, these statements are what? SOUND WAVES. I can call a man a ******, chink, wetback, cracker, slant eyes, spook, etc, etc, and what did my sound waves do to him? They don't hurt. They don't take money from him. NOTHING. Thats what.
> 
> So, out of boredom, I like to drop insane racial bombs on this forum just to see reactions. Because people who are truly past race won't be offended. Those who are most offended....are the ones who still have the most progress to make.
> 
> I hope all you ******* and faggots read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so's you know, bucs, flinging racial epiteths is not "fun".  It upsets me to read them and I think it's childish of you to post them.  Just as it is childish to annoy a dog on a chain "because you can".
> 
> May I suggest you find a new hobby?
Click to expand...


Then you have not progressed past racism. Words, spoken or typed, should not offend anyone. They are harmless. Sound waves cannot hurt you. Neither can tiny bits of color on a screen that form letters.

Once race TRULY doesn't matter, it's funny. Watch the Dave Chappelle show. His mixed race audience laughs at racial humor the entire show, and it's great. 

How can it offend you? Has a word done anything to you? Taken your money? Hurt you? Embarrassed you? No. It's just a word. The sooner we all get used to the idea that words don't mean shit, the quicker this racial bullshit will be behind us. People kill each other over WORDS. Sound waves. It's insanity. So, desensitize society to these sound waves. Make them mean less and less with each utterance.

So, which are you? A ******, dike, fag, whop, slant eye, cracker, wetback? Spook? Commie? Jap? Nork? Fatass? Jew? NONE of those words have hurt you or anyone else. Disgusting? Yes. Should we be offended by them? No. Now is a good time to start not giving a shit about those words anymore. It'll be step forward. Banning them or scolding people for using them only gives the words power. Take the power away. Say them. Laugh at them. STOP being offended by them. Powerless, they'll disappear.


----------



## Madeline

Sorry, I do not agree.

AT ALL.


----------



## High_Gravity

This thread should be closed.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

IMEURU said:


> The Average life expectancy on the Reservation is 46
> 
> Pine Ridge Teen suicide rate is 150 times higher than the National Average
> 
> 65% of the residents of the Reservation live in sub-standard conditions such as no electricity, running water, and often, without heat
> 
> Many of the elderly (some of whom still live in sod houses) die of Hypothermia each year
> Average income is $2600 to $3500
> 
> Due to lack of sustainable jobs on the Reservation, unemployment is approximately 85-95%
> Infant Mortality rate is 300% above National Average
> 
> There are NO commercial, industry or technology infrastructures on the Reservation to provide employment
> 
> Diabetes is 800 times higher than the National Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arrogance of Ignorance
Click to expand...


The only cure for this dysfunctionalism is to eliminate every penny of government and charitable assistance.


----------



## manifold

Some of you really crack me up.

I honestly don't give two shits about black history, and care even less about black history month.  Which of course means that it also doesn't bother me in the slightest.  It's really not that hard to not watch television programming about black history or not read any articles about it. So what's the big fuck'n deal if black people, or anyone else for that matter, wants to celebrate and/or raise awareness for black history as long as you can continue, like me, to ignore it?  And if you say you cannot, you're full of shit.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, any non-racist white person pissed off by black history month is harboring a guilty conscience.  Seriously, why else would you give a shit?


----------



## Tank

A black family staying together, is history.


----------



## bodecea

Tank said:


> A black family staying together, is history.



Yeah...white people are doing such a good job themselves....


----------



## Paulie

Madeline said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dun even know who Kanye West is, mudwhistle.  But 50 Cent is a survivor of gun violence himself and lost his mother to a gunshot wound as a teenager.  He's an accomplished singer, writer, actor, businessman and designer.
> 
> I like this young man enormously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that all that violence was because of his own choices, right?
> 
> The man was selling crack off of a 5 figure record deal advance before he hit it big.
> 
> He'd still be flipping packs on the corner and taking bullets if it weren't for becoming extremely lucky and getting signed by Eminem and Dre.
> 
> That he managed to brand his name and making millions off it is really just a by-product.
> 
> And I would not assume he figured all that out on his own, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dun consider myself an expert on all things 50 Cent, Paulie.  But I admire the success he has made of his life.
Click to expand...


Well a little information goes a long way.

You think highly of him because he managed to make something of himself AFTER he caught a break.

I'm just saying, if it wasn't for that huge break he'd probably still be contributing to drug addictions in NYC ghettos and busting caps in asses.

It's EASY to do well once you become a fucking MILLIONAIRE.


----------



## manifold

Paulie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that all that violence was because of his own choices, right?
> 
> The man was selling crack off of a 5 figure record deal advance before he hit it big.
> 
> He'd still be flipping packs on the corner and taking bullets if it weren't for becoming extremely lucky and getting signed by Eminem and Dre.
> 
> That he managed to brand his name and making millions off it is really just a by-product.
> 
> And I would not assume he figured all that out on his own, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun consider myself an expert on all things 50 Cent, Paulie.  But I admire the success he has made of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well a little information goes a long way.
> 
> You think highly of him because he managed to make something of himself AFTER he caught a break.
> 
> I'm just saying, if it wasn't for that huge break he'd probably still be contributing to drug addictions in NYC ghettos and busting caps in asses.
> 
> It's EASY to do well once you become a fucking MILLIONAIRE.
Click to expand...


He'll be a broke nigga in 5-10 years.

Count on it.


----------



## JBeukema

manifold said:


> I honestly don't give two shits about black history



you racist


----------



## manifold

JBeukema said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't give two shits about black history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you racist
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not. But unlike many others here, I don't have a guilty conscience.


----------



## Wingsofwind

bucs90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once past it, one can actually have fun with it. Seriously. I've been around and befriended so many different people of different cultures and races, I know 100% that we are all the same basically. Shitheads and Saints come from every group. It's the individual.
> 
> So, with no racial bias in me, I actually come on here to throw ridiculously racist comments around out of fun. I mean verbally, these statements are what? SOUND WAVES. I can call a man a ******, chink, wetback, cracker, slant eyes, spook, etc, etc, and what did my sound waves do to him? They don't hurt. They don't take money from him. NOTHING. Thats what.
> 
> So, out of boredom, I like to drop insane racial bombs on this forum just to see reactions. Because people who are truly past race won't be offended. Those who are most offended....are the ones who still have the most progress to make.
> 
> I hope all you ******* and faggots read that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so's you know, bucs, flinging racial epiteths is not "fun".  It upsets me to read them and I think it's childish of you to post them.  Just as it is childish to annoy a dog on a chain "because you can".
> 
> May I suggest you find a new hobby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you have not progressed past racism. Words, spoken or typed, should not offend anyone. They are harmless. Sound waves cannot hurt you. Neither can tiny bits of color on a screen that form letters.
> 
> Once race TRULY doesn't matter, it's funny. Watch the Dave Chappelle show. His mixed race audience laughs at racial humor the entire show, and it's great.
> 
> How can it offend you? Has a word done anything to you? Taken your money? Hurt you? Embarrassed you? No. It's just a word. The sooner we all get used to the idea that words don't mean shit, the quicker this racial bullshit will be behind us. People kill each other over WORDS. Sound waves. It's insanity. So, desensitize society to these sound waves. Make them mean less and less with each utterance.
> 
> So, which are you? A ******, dike, fag, whop, slant eye, cracker, wetback? Spook? Commie? Jap? Nork? Fatass? Jew? NONE of those words have hurt you or anyone else. Disgusting? Yes. Should we be offended by them? No. Now is a good time to start not giving a shit about those words anymore. It'll be step forward. Banning them or scolding people for using them only gives the words power. Take the power away. Say them. Laugh at them. STOP being offended by them. Powerless, they'll disappear.
Click to expand...


I am a 'cracker'!  

Oh, and my husband calls me a 'fatass' sometimes just for fun too.


----------



## The Gadfly

mudwhistle said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
Click to expand...


Mudwhistle,

That is quite enough; if you're not a bigot, you sure could have fooled me. FWIW, I'm Southern, White, and conservative, and if you're any of those, I consider you an embarrassment!

After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.

Black History Month an excuse for hating White people? Only in a handful of sick minds full of prejudice and malice. Fortunately, the vast majority of people, Black and White alike, are better than that!


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> Raise your hand if you really believe mudwhistle and his compadres on this thread object to Black History Month only because it does not honor Native Americans.
> 
> What?  No one?
> 
> _*Shocked look*_



WTF??? This isn't a fucking competition, Madeline. But since you seem to think it as such, then I'm so sorry I rained on your black parade. Jeez.


----------



## Wingsofwind

manifold said:


> Some of you really crack me up.
> 
> I honestly don't give two shits about black history, and care even less about black history month.  Which of course means that it also doesn't bother me in the slightest.  It's really not that hard to not watch television programming about black history or not read any articles about it. So what's the big fuck'n deal if black people, or anyone else for that matter, wants to celebrate and/or raise awareness for black history as long as you can continue, like me, to ignore it?  And if you say you cannot, you're full of shit.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, any non-racist white person pissed off by black history month is harboring a guilty conscience.  Seriously, why else would you give a shit?



If you have kids it is hard to just ignore it. My girls come home asking questions like 'Why don't we have a White history month?' or 'Why are we told that Whites are bad people?'.

We do not teach our kids to dislike someone because of their race. We believe it is up to them to have their own opinions about people. We try to teach them that it is the persons personality that you should consider NOT their race. However, a few Februaries ago my oldest came home from school saying she didn't like Black people. When I asked her why, she told me it is because all of them at school are mean to her. I told her that there *are* some that are not mean just like there are some Whites that are mean. Since then, she has become friends with a few black kids, but she still has some trouble with others. And most of the time it happens during Black history month.


----------



## Ravi

The Gadfly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle,
> 
> That is quite enough; if you're not a bigot, you sure could have fooled me. FWIW, I'm Southern, White, and conservative, and if you're any of those, I consider you an embarrassment!
> 
> After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.
> 
> Black History Month an excuse for hating White people? Only in a handful of sick minds full of prejudice and malice. Fortunately, the vast majority of people, Black and White alike, are better than that!
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle,
> 
> That is quite enough; if you're not a bigot, you sure could have fooled me. FWIW, I'm Southern, White, and conservative, and if you're any of those, I consider you an embarrassment!
> 
> After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.
> 
> Black History Month an excuse for hating White people? Only in a handful of sick minds full of prejudice and malice. Fortunately, the vast majority of people, Black and White alike, are better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This.
Click to expand...


exactly.


----------



## 30x90

The Gadfly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets old pretending a group of people have been a positive influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.
Click to expand...


So essentially you're saying that there should be a white history month?

Should "special interest" groups be able to forbid the use of the Confederate flag because "they" don't like it?...but it's part of our history...how can it be obliterated because negroes don't "like" it? That's dishonest.

How about this:
Since the following groups all exist for negroes, wouldn't it be fair to have parallel "white" groups?

Should there be a White Legislative Caucus?
White Entertainment Network?
White Miss America?
White Mayors Association?
National Society of White Engineers?
National Assoc. of White Journalists?
National White Nurses Assoc.?
National Organization Of Whites in Govt,?
Association of White Psychologists?
White Data Processing Associates?
National Association for the Advancement of White People?
National Association of White Accountants?
National Association of White Telecommunication Professionals?
National Organization for the Professional Advancement of White Chemists & Chemical Engineers?
National Society of White Engineers?


...etc...etc..etc...hundreds more.

Evidently there are more racist negroes based on the number of exclusively black organizations...even in government.. Isn't that a method of segregation?..to cluster around your own race and purposely exclude other races?
There certainly are NOT business, political, professional groups exclusively for white people in this country, are there?


----------



## jillian

if you use the word "negroes" and think the confederate flag should be displayed.... 









you might be a redneck.


----------



## 30x90

jillian said:


> if you use the word "negroes" and think the confederate flag should be displayed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might be a redneck.


"redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...


If you don't know that "negro" has been acceptable for hundreds of years, and if you don't know that "negro" is used on the U.S. Census as a choice for "race"...and if you don't know that "negro" is part of the "United *Negro* College Fund" title...(or are they "rednecks", too?),you might be too stupid to talk to.

Here, sweetie..
Here's a speech you should read...Maybe this guy is a "red neck" too?

_MLK said:
I am happy to join with you today in what will go down in history as the greatest demonstration for freedom in the history of our nation.

Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of *Negro* slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity.

But one hundred years later, the *Negro* still is not free. One hundred years later, the life of the *Negro* is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. One hundred years later, the *Negro* lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. One hundred years later, the *Negro* is still languished in the corners of American society and finds himself an exile in his own land. And so we've come here today to dramatize a shameful condition.

In a sense we've come to our nation's capital to cash a check. When the architects of our republic wrote the magnificent words of the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence, they were signing a promissory note to which every American was to fall heir. This note was a promise that all men, yes, black men as well as white men, would be guaranteed the "unalienable Rights" of "Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." It is obvious today that America has defaulted on this promissory note, insofar as her *citizens of color* are concerned. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, America has given the *Negro* people a bad check, a check which has come back marked "insufficient funds."

But we refuse to believe that the bank of justice is bankrupt. We refuse to believe that there are insufficient funds in the great vaults of opportunity of this nation. And so, we've come to cash this check, a check that will give us upon demand the riches of freedom and the security of justice.

We have also come to this hallowed spot to remind America of the fierce urgency of Now. This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of gradualism. Now is the time to make real the promises of democracy. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of segregation to the sunlit path of racial justice. Now is the time to lift our nation from the quicksands of racial injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. Now is the time to make justice a reality for all of God's children.

It would be fatal for the nation to overlook the urgency of the moment. This sweltering summer of the *Negro's* legitimate discontent will not pass until there is an invigorating autumn of freedom and equality. Nineteen sixty-three is not an end, but a beginning. And those who hope that the *Negro* needed to blow off steam and will now be content will have a rude awakening if the nation returns to business as usual. And there will be neither rest nor tranquility in America until the *Negro* is granted his citizenship rights. The whirlwinds of revolt will continue to shake the foundations of our nation until the bright day of justice emerges.

But there is something that I must say to my people, who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice: In the process of gaining our rightful place, we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness and hatred. We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and discipline. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into physical violence. Again and again, we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force.

The marvelous new militancy which has engulfed the *Negro* community must not lead us to a distrust of all white people, for many of our white brothers, as evidenced by their presence here today, have come to realize that their destiny is tied up with our destiny. And they have come to realize that their freedom is inextricably bound to our freedom.

We cannot walk alone.

And as we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall always march ahead.

We cannot turn back.

There are those who are asking the devotees of civil rights, "When will you be satisfied?" We can never be satisfied as long as the *Negro* is the victim of the unspeakable horrors of police brutality. We can never be satisfied as long as our bodies, heavy with the fatigue of travel, cannot gain lodging in the motels of the highways and the hotels of the cities. We cannot be satisfied as long as the *negro's* basic mobility is from a smaller ghetto to a larger one. We can never be satisfied as long as our children are stripped of their self-hood and robbed of their dignity by signs stating: "For Whites Only." We cannot be satisfied as long as a *Negro* in Mississippi cannot vote and a *Negro* in New York believes he has nothing for which to vote. No, no, we are not satisfied, and we will not be satisfied until "justice rolls down like waters, and righteousness like a mighty stream."¹.....



...I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal."

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia, the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave owners will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood.

I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a state sweltering with the heat of injustice, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice.

I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.

I have a dream today!

I have a dream that one day, down in Alabama, with its vicious racists, with its governor having his lips dripping with the words of "interposition" and "nullification" -- one day right there in Alabama little black boys and black girls will be able to join hands with little white boys and white girls as sisters and brothers.

I have a dream today!

I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, and every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight; "and the glory of the Lord shall be revealed and all flesh shall see it together."2

This is our hope, and this is the faith that I go back to the South with.

With this faith, we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith, we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith, we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day.

And this will be the day -- this will be the day when all of God's children will be able to sing with new meaning:

    My country 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing.

    Land where my fathers died, land of the Pilgrim's pride,

    From every mountainside, let freedom ring!

And if America is to be a great nation, this must become true.

And so let freedom ring from the prodigious hilltops of New Hampshire.

    Let freedom ring from the mighty mountains of New York.

    Let freedom ring from the heightening Alleghenies of Pennsylvania.

    Let freedom ring from the snow-capped Rockies of Colorado.

    Let freedom ring from the curvaceous slopes of California.

But not only that:

    Let freedom ring from Stone Mountain of Georgia.

    Let freedom ring from Lookout Mountain of Tennessee.

    Let freedom ring from every hill and molehill of Mississippi.

    From every mountainside, let freedom ring.

And when this happens, when we allow freedom ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, black men and white men, Jews and Gentiles, Protestants and Catholics, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old Negro spiritual:

                Free at last! Free at last!

                Thank God Almighty, we are free at last!3_


Child, I was raised in that era and "negro" and "colored" are the accepted, polite terms.
Unless one is  young, naive, and thoroughly indoctrinated by the media and government with decades of "white guilt" and has bought in to the "negrification" of america, there should be no problem with people using polite terms like "negro" or "colored".

Why do those terms bother you so much, anyway?


EDIT:

And give me your objections to displaying the Confederate flag, if you will?
What exactly is wrong with that?


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> This thread should be closed.



I have a suggestion.

Quit reading it. That's easier.

Let everyone else talk about it if they want to.

This subject needs to be discussed rather then letting the status-quo remain, and the same stupid mistakes, and the same prejudices continue.

Obama's Attorney General said America is full of cowards when it comes to this topic. Well, maybe I'm trying to change that. I'm not gonna let you stop me. I'm no coward.


----------



## The Gadfly

30x90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So essentially you're saying that there should be a white history month?
> 
> Should "special interest" groups be able to forbid the use of the Confederate flag because "they" don't like it?...but it's part of our history...how can it be obliterated because negroes don't "like" it? That's dishonest.
> 
> How about this:
> Since the following groups all exist for negroes, wouldn't it be fair to have parallel "white" groups?
> 
> Should there be a White Legislative Caucus?
> White Entertainment Network?
> White Miss America?
> White Mayors Association?
> National Society of White Engineers?
> National Assoc. of White Journalists?
> National White Nurses Assoc.?
> National Organization Of Whites in Govt,?
> Association of White Psychologists?
> White Data Processing Associates?
> National Association for the Advancement of White People?
> National Association of White Accountants?
> National Association of White Telecommunication Professionals?
> National Organization for the Professional Advancement of White Chemists & Chemical Engineers?
> National Society of White Engineers?
> 
> 
> ...etc...etc..etc...hundreds more.
> 
> Evidently there are more racist negroes based on the number of exclusively black organizations...even in government.. Isn't that a method of segregation?..to cluster around your own race and purposely exclude other races?
> There certainly are NOT business, political, professional groups exclusively for white people in this country, are there?
Click to expand...

Let's look at this. First, no, I'm not suggesting a "White History Month". "World History", as taught at the public school level has been and largely still is "the history of Western civilization (which means it is for the most part a history of White Europeans, (both in Europe and on other continents). U.S. history as similarly taught, is and has been largely a history of White people in America. There's no lack of White European history; however, it's not the whole story. We need to add in the history of other regions abroad, and other races and cultures at home, if we are to have a more full and complete recounting of history.

Second, history is messy; it is not a simple morality play. We might think it convenient to selectively cut out whatever interferes with such a simplistic interpretation, but to do so is neither wise, nor truthful. Presentism (judging the actions of people of earlier times by the by our current cultural standards, rather than those of the time they lived in), is a very fashionable historical fallacy these days, but it's still a fallacy. History tells us what we have done well, and what we have done badly, and ignoring selected parts of it in order to spare any of us hurt feelings, or make ourselves feel better, defeats that purpose. Historical truth is what it is, good, bad, or even downright ugly. Whether it's the American Revolution, the War Between the States, or the Civil Rights struggle, we can find heroes and scoundrels on both sides; we can see people doing the wrong thing, for well-intended reasons, and people doing the right thing, for all the wrong reasons. Few human beings, past or present, were or are entirely angelic or demonic.

As for the Confederacy, my own ancestors were Confederate soldiers. Like their Union counterparts, most were ordinary men, caught up in a terrible war that is still a national tragedy. I admire their valor and sacrifice. Soldiers on both sides had views and beliefs I would not share today; had I lived in their time I might have been no better. That said, they are, all of them, American soldiers, and none of them deserve to be forgotten, or have their memory trashed, their graves vandalized, or their monuments torn down. The Confederate Battle Flag (the one that causes all the uproar) was a soldier's flag, not the flag of a nation; it was strictly a battlefield standard. In that respect, it is an American flag, and like Old Glory, should displayed with dignity and respect. Neither should be desecrated, neither belongs on a belt buckle, or on a shirt with questionable slogans; neither should ever be waved in anyone's face as a taunt, or be misused as an emblem of hatred. That Battle Flag is now a flag of history, and of the fallen. Leave it to the dead, to their graves and monuments; surely, if it belongs to anyone, it belongs to them. Leave it to historical ceremonies and re-enactments; that is its rightful place among the living.

As for organizations, minorities, feeling excluded from the social mainstream (often with justification), have banded together to look out for the interests of their group, when they felt no one else would. It seems a human enough thing to do, for those who feel they are still on the outside, looking in. I hope there will come a day (though I may not live to see it) when such things are no longer needed. We, as a society, are not there yet; the resentments too often expressed here show that. Maybe someday, race won't matter, but right now, it still does. In the meantime, I would ask just what harm you believe any of these organizations have done to harm you; I can't see that they have done anything to harm me.


----------



## jillian

30x90 said:


> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...



I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?

You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....


so was slavery.



hence why you like the confederate flag.

now run along.

racists skeeve me.


----------



## Ropey

jillian said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> So was slavery.
> 
> Hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> Now run along.
> 
> Racists skeeve me.
Click to expand...


qfft


----------



## Madeline

301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".

Tough shit -- reality bites at times.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GywC8EOtCs"]Natural Man[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> 301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".
> 
> Tough shit -- reality bites at times.



You must have reading comprehension problems. That must suck. So sorry about your ailment.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".
> 
> Tough shit -- reality bites at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have reading comprehension problems. That must suck. So sorry about your ailment.
Click to expand...


Time to trade petty insults?

This thread must be about over then.  O well, mebbe the topic will erupt again next year.


----------



## Tank

Do we have black history month because blacks have a great history?


----------



## Grace

Insult? It's just my opinion, Madeline. But..if that particular shoe fits ya..well...by all means put it on.


----------



## 30x90

jillian said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> 
> so was slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> now run along.
> 
> racists skeeve me.
Click to expand...


Child, you clearly can't hold your own in a debate but don't kid yourself into thinking you or your sycophants "respect" matters to me.

You've gotten overly emotional and completely dodged the topic while avoiding giving any kind of meaningful response. 

Kids...


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> 301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".
> 
> Tough shit -- reality bites at times.



Minorities who demand special rules,attention or protection need to be aware of how other people will react to their demands. It tends to backfire.
If you had two employees and gave one special attention and the other one griped would you just tell them tough shit ?


----------



## rightwinger

What do you have to be afraid of muddy?


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Do we have black history month because blacks have a great history?



Yes.


----------



## 30x90

The Gadfly said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing how some people want to obliterate the history of the South, because some of it is ugly, I am none too sympathetic toward anyone who wants to pretend anyone's history is irrelevant. I see no way I can defend the right to have my own ethnic and cultural history recognized, while insisting that someone else's be forgotten. History (all of it) has value, and that includes Black history; in fact, I see no honest way to recount the history of the South, old and recent, without it. Martin Luther King is as much a part of Southern history as Robert E. Lee. That remains true, even when a few bigots on both sides of the racial divide misuse both for hateful purposes. There's nothing on this earth that can't be put to bad use by those so inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially you're saying that there should be a white history month?
> 
> Should "special interest" groups be able to forbid the use of the Confederate flag because "they" don't like it?...but it's part of our history...how can it be obliterated because negroes don't "like" it? That's dishonest.
> 
> How about this:
> Since the following groups all exist for negroes, wouldn't it be fair to have parallel "white" groups?
> 
> Should there be a White Legislative Caucus?
> White Entertainment Network?
> White Miss America?
> White Mayors Association?
> National Society of White Engineers?
> National Assoc. of White Journalists?
> National White Nurses Assoc.?
> National Organization Of Whites in Govt,?
> Association of White Psychologists?
> White Data Processing Associates?
> National Association for the Advancement of White People?
> National Association of White Accountants?
> National Association of White Telecommunication Professionals?
> National Organization for the Professional Advancement of White Chemists & Chemical Engineers?
> National Society of White Engineers?
> 
> 
> ...etc...etc..etc...hundreds more.
> 
> Evidently there are more racist negroes based on the number of exclusively black organizations...even in government.. Isn't that a method of segregation?..to cluster around your own race and purposely exclude other races?
> There certainly are NOT business, political, professional groups exclusively for white people in this country, are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's look at this. First, no, I'm not suggesting a "White History Month". "World History", as taught at the public school level has been and largely still is "the history of Western civilization (which means it is for the most part a history of White Europeans, (both in Europe and on other continents). U.S. history as similarly taught, is and has been largely a history of White people in America. There's no lack of White European history; however, it's not the whole story. We need to add in the history of other regions abroad, and other races and cultures at home, if we are to have a more full and complete recounting of history.
> 
> Second, history is messy; it is not a simple morality play. We might think it convenient to selectively cut out whatever interferes with such a simplistic interpretation, but to do so is neither wise, nor truthful. Presentism (judging the actions of people of earlier times by the by our current cultural standards, rather than those of the time they lived in), is a very fashionable historical fallacy these days, but it's still a fallacy. History tells us what we have done well, and what we have done badly, and ignoring selected parts of it in order to spare any of us hurt feelings, or make ourselves feel better, defeats that purpose. Historical truth is what it is, good, bad, or even downright ugly. Whether it's the American Revolution, the War Between the States, or the Civil Rights struggle, we can find heroes and scoundrels on both sides; we can see people doing the wrong thing, for well-intended reasons, and people doing the right thing, for all the wrong reasons. Few human beings, past or present, were or are entirely angelic or demonic.
> 
> As for the Confederacy, my own ancestors were Confederate soldiers. Like their Union counterparts, most were ordinary men, caught up in a terrible war that is still a national tragedy. I admire their valor and sacrifice. Soldiers on both sides had views and beliefs I would not share today; had I lived in their time I might have been no better. That said, they are, all of them, American soldiers, and none of them deserve to be forgotten, or have their memory trashed, their graves vandalized, or their monuments torn down. The Confederate Battle Flag (the one that causes all the uproar) was a soldier's flag, not the flag of a nation; it was strictly a battlefield standard. In that respect, it is an American flag, and like Old Glory, should displayed with dignity and respect. Neither should be desecrated, neither belongs on a belt buckle, or on a shirt with questionable slogans; neither should ever be waved in anyone's face as a taunt, or be misused as an emblem of hatred. That Battle Flag is now a flag of history, and of the fallen. Leave it to the dead, to their graves and monuments; surely, if it belongs to anyone, it belongs to them. Leave it to historical ceremonies and re-enactments; that is its rightful place among the living.
> 
> As for organizations, minorities, feeling excluded from the social mainstream (often with justification), have banded together to look out for the interests of their group, when they felt no one else would. It seems a human enough thing to do, for those who feel they are still on the outside, looking in. I hope there will come a day (though I may not live to see it) when such things are no longer needed. We, as a society, are not there yet; the resentments too often expressed here show that. Maybe someday, race won't matter, but right now, it still does. In the meantime, I would ask just what harm you believe any of these organizations have done to harm you; I can't see that they have done anything to harm me.
Click to expand...


That's a great post.

I'd also like to point out that the *first* slaves and the *most* slaves were imported not under any "Confederate" flag......but under the "Stars and Stripes"..."Old Glory"...
The Confederacy only lasted a few short years..and during the war we were blockaded, so very few slaves were imported...especially when compared to all the previous years of legal slavery in the entire U.S.


----------



## The Gadfly

jillian said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> 
> so was slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> now run along.
> 
> racists skeeve me.
Click to expand...

Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.

I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?


----------



## High_Gravity

The Gadfly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> 
> so was slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> now run along.
> 
> racists skeeve me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.
> 
> I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?
Click to expand...


Well I have lived in Richmond Virginia for 2 years and I visited the confederacy museum there and I have talked to several whites about this issue, for them they said the confederate flag is not about racism or slavery but their heritage, many of them had ancestors who fought in the Civil War. I am sure some people do use it for racism, but not everyone who has the flag out is a racist. At least from my experience, I have shot glasses with the flag on it from the museum.


----------



## Tank

Black history seems to be more about what has been done to blacks, and not about what blacks have done


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> Black history seems to be more about what has been done to blacks, and not about what blacks have done



Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement

Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776


----------



## Grace

High_Gravity said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> 
> so was slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> now run along.
> 
> racists skeeve me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.
> 
> I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have lived in Richmond Virginia for 2 years and I visited the confederacy museum there and I have talked to several whites about this issue, for them they said the confederate flag is not about racism or slavery but their heritage, many of them had ancestors who fought in the Civil War. I am sure some people do use it for racism, but not everyone who has the flag out is a racist. At least from my experience, I have shot glasses with the flag on it from the museum.
Click to expand...


I've been told the same thing by southerners. I have a friend that loves a particular brand of barbeque sauce..which has a rebel flag on it. She gives some of it (it is special delivered because she is no longer in the south) and some of the folks she gave it to had a prob with the label because it is "racist". 

The swastika is not Nazi. It's a very old design used by Hitler and now associated with Nazi. Shame, isn't it?


----------



## High_Gravity

IMEURU said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.
> 
> I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have lived in Richmond Virginia for 2 years and I visited the confederacy museum there and I have talked to several whites about this issue, for them they said the confederate flag is not about racism or slavery but their heritage, many of them had ancestors who fought in the Civil War. I am sure some people do use it for racism, but not everyone who has the flag out is a racist. At least from my experience, I have shot glasses with the flag on it from the museum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told the same thing by southerners. I have a friend that loves a particular brand of barbeque sauce..which has a rebel flag on it. She gives some of it (it is special delivered because she is no longer in the south) and some of the folks she gave it to had a prob with the label because it is "racist".
> 
> The swastika is not Nazi. It's a very old design used by Hitler and now associated with Nazi. Shame, isn't it?
Click to expand...


I have heard a few white guys say they like the short Hitler style mustache but they cannot wear it because Hitler ruined it.


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history seems to be more about what has been done to blacks, and not about what blacks have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
Click to expand...


White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws. 

..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...


----------



## rightwinger

The Gadfly said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "redneck"?   Can't even get out the gate without dodging the topic and calling other people names...weak..very weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Did you think you'd be treated respectfully for using those terms?
> 
> You got the answer you deserved. As for "negro" having been acceptable for hundreds of years....
> 
> 
> so was slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> hence why you like the confederate flag.
> 
> now run along.
> 
> racists skeeve me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.
> 
> I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?
Click to expand...


I grew up being taught not to call people black but the polite term was colored or negro. In the late 60s, Black pride took hold. "Hell yes I'm Black...and damn proud of it!"

Negro and Colored had the connotations of Jim Crow and complying with segregation

As to the Confederate Battle Flag. Yes to many southerners it marks their culture and a time of rebellion. To many blacks it marks the flag that the KKK marched under when they lynched their loved ones. 

Symbols and words change over time. The swaztika doesn't mean what it meant a thousand years ago, gay doesn't mean what it meant 50 years ago and the confederate flag is no longer openly accepted


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history seems to be more about what has been done to blacks, and not about what blacks have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
Click to expand...


Why yes they did....and they should be damned proud of it

They too are part of Black History


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes they did....and they should be damned proud of it
> 
> They too are part of Black History
Click to expand...


Exactly right.

Slavery ended in the U.S. over a hundred and fifty years ago, meanwhile it continues in Africa today...Very strange.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes they did....and they should be damned proud of it
> 
> They too are part of Black History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Slavery ended in the U.S. over a hundred and fifty years ago, meanwhile it continues in Africa today...Very strange.
Click to expand...


What is strange?

What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Tank

If slavery really upsets blacks, they would be trying to stop today it in Africa


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> If slavery really upsets blacks, they would be trying to stop today it in Africa



Shouldn't we all??


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes they did....and they should be damned proud of it
> 
> They too are part of Black History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Slavery ended in the U.S. over a hundred and fifty years ago, meanwhile it continues in Africa today...Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is strange?
> 
> What point are you trying to make?
Click to expand...


What point am I trying to make? Isn't it clear enough?

Don't you find it the least bit strange that slavery is being practiced in the 21st century?


----------



## boedicca

I thought every day was Hate The White Man Day in the U.S.


----------



## Grace

It's practiced more than most know. Especially the sex slave trade. And it isn't just Africa. Ri'chere in the good ol USofA as well. China. Russia. Mexico. Etc yadda yadda.


----------



## Grace

> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.



Actually,that's a damn good point. thank you.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right.
> 
> Slavery ended in the U.S. over a hundred and fifty years ago, meanwhile it continues in Africa today...Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange?
> 
> What point are you trying to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What point am I trying to make? Isn't it clear enough?
> 
> Don't you find it the least bit strange that slavery is being practiced in the 21st century?
Click to expand...


Slavery is an outrage for all Americans who value freedom.

What does that have to do with Black History Month?


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange?
> 
> What point are you trying to make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What point am I trying to make? Isn't it clear enough?
> 
> Don't you find it the least bit strange that slavery is being practiced in the 21st century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery is an outrage for all Americans who value freedom.
> 
> What does that have to do with Black History Month?
Click to expand...


ummmm...negroes were captured in africa by their fellow black countrymen, sold to jewish slave traders and imported into the united states and sold to white and black slaveholders as field animals and housekeepers.

Slavery is part of black history.

You still don't see the irony that slaves were imported here and are now free but the country that originally captured and sold them hundreds of years ago is STILL so backward that they are practicing slavery today?


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What point am I trying to make? Isn't it clear enough?
> 
> Don't you find it the least bit strange that slavery is being practiced in the 21st century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is an outrage for all Americans who value freedom.
> 
> What does that have to do with Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm...negroes were captured in africa by their fellow black countrymen, sold to jewish slave traders and imported into the united states and sold to white and black slaveholders as field animals and housekeepers.
> 
> Slavery is part of black history.
> 
> You still don't see the irony that slaves were imported here and are now free but the country that originally captured and sold them hundreds of years ago is STILL so backward that they are practicing slavery today?
Click to expand...


Can you show me a country in Africa that openly supports the practice of slavery and is willing to fight to maintain it?

Can you show me a country in Africa that supports "Christian values" but allows slavery to exist?

Can you show me a country in Africa whose economy is sustained by slave labor?

Can you show me a country in Africa where the government helps to capture runaway slaves and returns the "property" to their owners?


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is an outrage for all Americans who value freedom.
> 
> What does that have to do with Black History Month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm...negroes were captured in africa by their fellow black countrymen, sold to jewish slave traders and imported into the united states and sold to white and black slaveholders as field animals and housekeepers.
> 
> Slavery is part of black history.
> 
> You still don't see the irony that slaves were imported here and are now free but the country that originally captured and sold them hundreds of years ago is STILL so backward that they are practicing slavery today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show me a country in Africa that openly supports the practice of slavery and is willing to fight to maintain it?
> 
> Can you show me a country in Africa that supports "Christian values" but allows slavery to exist?
> 
> Can you show me a country in Africa whose economy is sustained by slave labor?
Click to expand...


Bro..I don't know about all that fuckin peripheral shit, ok? You change the subject too much..first you're challenging me about why slavery is considered part of black history...of all the things to pretend not to understand... Ask a negro if slavery is part of black history or not.

I mean, I can explain it to you but I can't MAKE you understand.


I'm telling you that slavery is still practiced in africa. It's a fact. Everyone knows it. 

here, even wikipedia knows it's true.
Slavery in Sudan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Slavery in Sudan has been present in the country since ancient times. During the Arab slave trade, many Sudanese were purchased as slaves and brought for work in the Middle East.[1]

Since 1995, many human rights organizations have reported on contemporary practice, especially in the context of the Second Sudanese civil war. Both the government-backed militias and the rebels (led by the SPLA) have been found guilty of abducting civilians, according a 2002 report issued by the International Eminent Persons Group, acting with the encouragement of the US State Department.[2] According to the Rift Valley Institute's Sudan Abductee Database, over 11,000 people were abducted in 20 years of slave-raiding in southern Sudan.[3]

The Sudanese government has claimed that the slavery is the product of inter-tribal warfare, over which it had no control. Human Rights Watch, rejects this and states that the government is involved in backing and arming numerous militias in the country. It has also found the government has failed to enforce Sudanese laws against kidnapping, assault and forced labor. Police rarely help victims' families in locating their children. While the Sudan Criminal Code of 1991 does not list slavery as a crime, Sudan has ratified the Slavery Convention, the Supplementary Convention on the Abolition of Slavery, the Slave Trade, and Institutions and Practices Similar to Slavery, and is a party to the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR).[4]



I'm telling you they still burn witches in africa too. 
here. check this out.
Five people suspected to be witchcrafts were bruterly murded in kisii Nyamataro Village | Africa | World News

anything else you need me to explain to you?

I welcome any on topic comments you might have about slavery in africa and burning witches in africa.


----------



## JBeukema

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".
> 
> Tough shit -- reality bites at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minorities who demand special rules,attention or protection need to be aware of how other people will react to their demands. It tends to backfire.
> If you had two employees and gave one special attention and the other one griped would you just tell them tough shit ?
Click to expand...

ATTN: *XXXXXXX*

IF YOU WANT EQUALITY, SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP DEMANDING SPECIAL TREATMENT

OTHERWISE, GET BACK IN THE FIELD AND PICK SOME FUCKING COTTON
​
You can't be 'equal' and 'special' at the same time. Either you're equal or you're not- and if you don't want to be equal, then you better bet the White race will ensure it is in the dominant position just like before.

So, which is it?

The dems are willing to risk people's lives in New Haven to make the blacks feel special.


----------



## JBeukema

Firefighters' civil rights case could reshape hiring policies - Los Angeles Times


----------



## JBeukema

> Lawyers for the firefighters say the city violated the Constitution's  guarantee of equal protection of the laws as well as the Civil Rights  Act of 1964 when it threw out the test scores. They say the law forbids  employers from "discriminating against one group of individuals to  benefit another group on account of race." The white firefighters "ask  nothing more than the basic right to be judged by who they are and what  they have accomplished, not by the color of their skin," the lawyers  say. http://articles.latimes.com/2009/apr/06/nation/na-firefighters6 *Added Link*


_ibid_


----------



## JBeukema

IMEURU said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually  "Negro" and "Colored"  _were _acceptable usage, once upon a time. As for why they no longer are, that should be obvious. When pronounced carelessly, "Negro" sounds too much like the other N-word. "Colored"is the word on the signs that denoted the separate water fountains, restrooms, and other public facilities to which Black people were restricted during the time of Jim Crow. I think I can understand why a Black person might find either term degrading as a result; I'm White, and having lived through that time, I find them degrading myself. That's not Political Correctness, that's just plain good manners and consideration for the feelings of others. Last I checked, it doesn't cost anyone anything to be polite, and God knows our society is coarse and rude enough today as it is.
> 
> I do want to ask one question, Jillian. Do you believe that the Confederate Flag is necessarily racist in _every_ context (there are clearly _some_ contexts in which it is), and if so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have lived in Richmond Virginia for 2 years and I visited the confederacy museum there and I have talked to several whites about this issue, for them they said the confederate flag is not about racism or slavery but their heritage, many of them had ancestors who fought in the Civil War. I am sure some people do use it for racism, but not everyone who has the flag out is a racist. At least from my experience, I have shot glasses with the flag on it from the museum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told the same thing by southerners. I have a friend that loves a particular brand of barbeque sauce..which has a rebel flag on it. She gives some of it (it is special delivered because she is no longer in the south) and some of the folks she gave it to had a prob with the label because it is "racist".
> 
> The swastika is not Nazi. It's a very old design used by Hitler and now associated with Nazi. Shame, isn't it?
Click to expand...


And where did the confederate cross come ?


----------



## JBeukema

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history seems to be more about what has been done to blacks, and not about what blacks have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
Click to expand...

Or the whites who marched, bled, and died for the negroe cause


----------



## JBeukema

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange?
> 
> What point are you trying to make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What point am I trying to make? Isn't it clear enough?
> 
> Don't you find it the least bit strange that slavery is being practiced in the 21st century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery is an outrage for all people who value freedom.
Click to expand...

*fixed*


----------



## Grace

From your link:



> "To have the city throw it out because you're white or because you're not African American is insulting," Ricci said when he and 19 other firefighters sued the city for racial discrimination.



Personally, I find it insulting to hire ANYONE due to the color of their skin or their race or gender. If the person can do the best job, HIRE THAT PERSON. Sheesh.
I hope they sue..and win. It's ludicrous.


----------



## manifold

> waaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaah, why don't white people ever get any credit for anything? waaaaaaaaaaaaaah  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!






That's some fuck'n priceless shit right there.


----------



## rightwinger

JBeukema said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the whites who marched, bled, and died for the negroe cause
Click to expand...


That is why we need to honor black history. It was a critical time in our history. The people white and black who fought in the civil rights movement were true American patriots


----------



## The Gadfly

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks accomplished quite a bit in the Civil Rights movement
> 
> Most successful Patriotic movement since 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White legislators are the ones who drafted and passed the laws.
> 
> ..but let's not give white people any credit for anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes they did....and they should be damned proud of it
> 
> They too are part of Black History
Click to expand...

Very true, but those laws might never have been drafted at all, or been written much later, had it not been for those Black people (and yes, some White people too) who confronted the evil of Jim Crow head on; who stood with peaceful resolve against the batons, fire hoses and police dogs, who faced the guns, dynamite and lynch ropes of the KKK, and touched the conscience of a nation. Theirs is a story of courage, sacrifice, perseverance and incredible restraint in the face of the worst sort of brutality, that deserves an honored place in the history of America. Today, it's too easy to forget what a long, costly, difficult, and yet magnificent battle that was, but such a triumph of the best of the human spirit, in what was often the worst of times, ought to be celebrated, and remembered.


----------



## The Gadfly

JBeukema said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 301 posts later and all's I got from this thread is that some whites object to Black History Month because it makes them feel less "special".
> 
> Tough shit -- reality bites at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minorities who demand special rules,attention or protection need to be aware of how other people will react to their demands. It tends to backfire.
> If you had two employees and gave one special attention and the other one griped would you just tell them tough shit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ATTN: N******S
> 
> IF YOU WANT EQUALITY, SHUT THE F***K UP AND STOP DEMANDING SPECIAL TREATMENT
> 
> OTHERWISE, GET BACK IN THE FIELD AND PICK SOME F***ING COTTON
> ​
> You can't be 'equal' and 'special' at the same time. Either you're equal or you're not- and if you don't want to be equal, then you better bet the White race will ensure it is in the dominant position just like before.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> The dems are willing to risk people's lives in New Haven to make the blacks feel special.
Click to expand...


Hate much? I cleaned up some of your foul language for you, and since you made a degrading suggestion to others, here's  a simple one for you: next time, leave that filth in the gutter where it belongs; no one here wants or needs to see it. This is a discussion board, not a barracks, a locker room, a drill field, or a bordello; try to remember that.


----------



## Tank

Black men taking care of their children, is black history.


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> Black men taking care of their children, is black history.



How about the history of racists such as yourself killing black children?


----------



## JBeukema

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men taking care of their children, is black history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the history of racists such as yourself killing black children?
Click to expand...

Killing black children?

That's the specialty of black women

Abortion Rate Among Black Women Far Exceeds Rate for Other Groups - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


fortunately
Chapter 4 « Freakonomics and SuperFreakonomics


----------



## Tank

When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?

It's always the other way around.


----------



## manifold

Tank said:


> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.



To JB's point, I'm pretty sure most of those abortions black ladies be hav'n are performed by white doctors.


----------



## mudwhistle

manifold said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To JB's point, I'm pretty sure most of those abortions black ladies be hav'n are performed by white doctors.
Click to expand...


Well, it's the law. Don't blame us for it. 

I figure if the doctor doesn't mind burning in hell he/she can snuff a few thousand babies in his/her life-time. 

Maybe that's one of the reasons the left hates religion. Makes em feel guilty.


----------



## JBeukema

manifold said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To JB's point, I'm pretty sure most of those abortions black ladies be hav'n are performed by white doctors.
Click to expand...

Well, for starters, seeing as most of the American population is 'white'...


----------



## Tank

rightwinger said:


> How about the history of racists such as yourself killing black children?


I've only killed a few.


----------



## The Gadfly

Tank said:


> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.



Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?


----------



## JBeukema

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?
Click to expand...

So the answer to his question is 1963?


----------



## rightwinger

JBeukema said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer to his question is 1963?
Click to expand...


Yes, and after reading the posts on this thread....things have not changed that much


----------



## Tank

The Gadfly said:


> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?


Everyone knows about the church bombing 50 or so years ago.

It's today's story of blacks burning white children alive that do not matter:

HPD: Woman charged in boy's death admits to dumping body, denies murder | kens5.com | San Antonio News, Weather, Sports, Traffic, Entertainment, Video and Photos


----------



## JBeukema

rightwinger said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer to his question is 1963?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

It's been 48 years. Move on.


----------



## jillian

Tank said:


> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.



you should tell that to michael griffin's mother.... or yusef hawkins' mom.

i guess white boys kill in packs too, eh?


----------



## rightwinger

It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage. 
Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts


----------



## JBeukema

Stop being an idiot, winger


----------



## mudwhistle

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?
Click to expand...


They matter.

As much as the 40 million or more that have been killed since abortion was legalized.


----------



## waltky

Granny says any dem whitey-haters come `round here...

... she gonna get out her Mossburg 12ga.

... an' give `em a load o' rocksalt inna butt.


----------



## Madeline

mudwhistle said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? And weren't four little girls in a Birmingham church four too many, or do they not matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They matter.
> 
> As much as the 40 million or more that have been killed since abortion was legalized.
Click to expand...


Are black Americans responsible for Roe v. Wade in your view, mudwhistle?


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> I thought every day was Hate The White Man Day in the U.S.



Hon, if you are getting nastiness from strangers every day, odds are it is not racial.


----------



## 30x90

jillian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should tell that to michael griffin's mother.... or yusef hawkins' mom.
> 
> i guess white boys kill in packs too, eh?
Click to expand...




Look, facts are facts and whether you "like" them or not doesn't make them any less real.
Reporting facts or events that actually occurred doesn't make one a racist. 

35,000 white women are raped every year by negroes. 
I wonder if you'd feel differently if one of them were you..or your mom....or your daughter?

Here are some examples of black on white crime.
See if this doesn't turn your stomach.

New Nation News - Black-on-White Crime


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts



So far every time you get your ass handed to you, you bail out and change the subject.

I'm interested in your thoughts on slavery in africa today..which you denied existed until I posted the proof..then you ran away...
I'm also interested in your thoughts on burning witches in africa in the 21st century...which you denied they did until I posted the video...then you ran away...

Then you show up with this post....lmao...

Totally off topic and unrelated to anything we've been discussing...but..you get to type your favorite word _"racist"_..

I guess you're doing the best you can intellectually so I won't make fun of you...but really...you should probably withdraw from this thread.. The embarrassment should be enough incentive.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a white person killing black children?
> 
> It's always the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To JB's point, I'm pretty sure most of those abortions black ladies be hav'n are performed by white doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's the law. Don't blame us for it.
> 
> I figure if the doctor doesn't mind burning in hell he/she can snuff a few thousand babies in his/her life-time.
> 
> Maybe that's one of the reasons the left hates religion. Makes em feel guilty.
Click to expand...

 "Most" on the left belong to a religion.

But maybe that's why you hate blacks...they make you feel guilty.


----------



## Ravi

rightwinger said:


> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts


Maybe they want a white supremist history month...well, shoot THAT is what this thread is all about.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they want a white supremist history month...well, shoot THAT is what this thread is all about.
Click to expand...


hahaha..now _that's_ a stupid comment.  


"supremacist" would be the correct spelling, by the way. I realize you're struggling.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far every time you get your ass handed to you, you bail out and change the subject.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on slavery in africa today..which you denied existed until I posted the proof..then you ran away...
> I'm also interested in your thoughts on burning witches in africa in the 21st century...which you denied they did until I posted the video...then you ran away...
> 
> Then you show up with this post....lmao...
> 
> Totally off topic and unrelated to anything we've been discussing...but..you get to type your favorite word _"racist"_..
> 
> I guess you're doing the best you can intellectually so I won't make fun of you...but really...you should probably withdraw from this thread.. The embarrassment should be enough incentive.
Click to expand...


Start a thread on it and we can talk...

It belongs on another message board. I suggest Global Discussion, Africa


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far every time you get your ass handed to you, you bail out and change the subject.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on slavery in africa today..which you denied existed until I posted the proof..then you ran away...
> I'm also interested in your thoughts on burning witches in africa in the 21st century...which you denied they did until I posted the video...then you ran away...
> 
> Then you show up with this post....lmao...
> 
> Totally off topic and unrelated to anything we've been discussing...but..you get to type your favorite word _"racist"_..
> 
> I guess you're doing the best you can intellectually so I won't make fun of you...but really...you should probably withdraw from this thread.. The embarrassment should be enough incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a thread on it and we can talk...
> 
> It belongs on another message board. I suggest Global Discussion, Africa
Click to expand...


Quit dodging.
We were talking about black history.

Slavery is part of black history.
Africa is part of black history.
What happens in africa today *is* part of black history...especially since negroes in america call themselves "african-americans"..

Just go ahead and comment on slavery being practiced _today_ in africa..You denied it earlier and you didn't want to start another thread then...now that you know it's true you want to duck again?

How about burning witches in africa?..any thoughts on that? Want to see the video again?

Here ya go..enjoy.

Five people suspected to be witchcrafts were bruterly murded in kisii Nyamataro Village | Africa | World News


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far every time you get your ass handed to you, you bail out and change the subject.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on slavery in africa today..which you denied existed until I posted the proof..then you ran away...
> I'm also interested in your thoughts on burning witches in africa in the 21st century...which you denied they did until I posted the video...then you ran away...
> 
> Then you show up with this post....lmao...
> 
> Totally off topic and unrelated to anything we've been discussing...but..you get to type your favorite word _"racist"_..
> 
> I guess you're doing the best you can intellectually so I won't make fun of you...but really...you should probably withdraw from this thread.. The embarrassment should be enough incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start a thread on it and we can talk...
> 
> It belongs on another message board. I suggest Global Discussion, Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit dodging.
> We were talking about black history.
> 
> Slavery is part of black history.
> Africa is part of black history.
> What happens in africa today *is* part of black history...especially since negroes in america call themselves "african-americans"..
> 
> Just go ahead and comment on slavery being practiced _today_ in africa..You denied it earlier and you didn't want to start another thread then...now that you know it's true you want to duck again?
> 
> How about burning witches in africa?..any thoughts on that? Want to see the video again?
> 
> Here ya go..enjoy.
> 
> Five people suspected to be witchcrafts were bruterly murded in kisii Nyamataro Village | Africa | World News
Click to expand...


This is the US Politics Board

Move your unrelated topic to Global Discussion, Africa


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start a thread on it and we can talk...
> 
> It belongs on another message board. I suggest Global Discussion, Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit dodging.
> We were talking about black history.
> 
> Slavery is part of black history.
> Africa is part of black history.
> What happens in africa today *is* part of black history...especially since negroes in america call themselves "african-americans"..
> 
> Just go ahead and comment on slavery being practiced _today_ in africa..You denied it earlier and you didn't want to start another thread then...now that you know it's true you want to duck again?
> 
> How about burning witches in africa?..any thoughts on that? Want to see the video again?
> 
> Here ya go..enjoy.
> 
> Five people suspected to be witchcrafts were bruterly murded in kisii Nyamataro Village | Africa | World News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the US Politics Board
> 
> Move your unrelated topic to Global Discussion, Africa
Click to expand...


I'm on topic. "Black History".

You didn't want to run away when you were making off topic insults, did you?


			
				winger said:
			
		

> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts




I'm done with you. It's clear you're just stalling and backpedaling.
You've been well exposed in this thread...no need to make another..


----------



## maatsmom843

mudwhistle said:


> Once again our annual exercise in institutional racism is here again. That's right, Black History month is upon us.
> 
> Guess we're in for 28 days of reminders of how screwed up our Grandfathers were toward African-Americans.
> 
> One would think that now that we have elected a black POTUS we can move on. Truth is what we have witnessed is a worsening of race relations the last two years, not an improvement. So if this what we can expect every time we try to reconcile with those who hate us, and receive even more hatred for our efforts, why bother?
> 
> I'm just asking



reconciliation you say?

there's is so much that is errant about your perspective on Black History Month that i hardly know where to begin.

so i'll start at the beginning.  

first, its a slap in the face for most of the black people that know enough to care about it that of all the months in the year, the one designated for the commemoration of our struggles and overcoming our history in this country is the shortest. 

 its not as though during the month, there is any real valid information offered to the public about what african americans suffered during slavery/the civil rights era--you may get a 30 second commercial slot about MLK's i have a dream speech and movement, a little rosa parks, a little madame cj walker in school if you're lucky, and come march, its over, as though those limited examples could possibly provide a valid and thorough understanding of what it means and has meant to be a black man or woman in this country. 

while a black president is definitely a progression for us, the color of the president's skin does not, in fact change anything about the general national opinion, social status, and treatment of blacks or any other minority for that matter. when's the last time you saw Obama do anything to change or better the situation for minorities in the US?

 The "worsening of race relations" that you yourself cited should serve to illustrate my point.  

furthermore, please don't delude yourself--just because it is no longer legal to overtly discriminate against a person or group of people because of the color of their skin, it does not mean that there is no more prejudice or discrimination, it is just done in a more covert manner.  

almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.

this post has made me incredulous to say the VERY least!


----------



## Ravi

Black History Month is about the influence and history of blacks IN AMERICA.

Will white history month be more inclusive? Shall we take responsibility for Adolf Hitler, Josef Stalin and Saddam?


----------



## 30x90

maatsmom843 said:


> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.




Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.

It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman. 
Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.

TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media. 
Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.

Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?

Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..


----------



## rightwinger

> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.



You mean like President?


----------



## Ravi

Jeesh...it just makes these supremists crazy that there are successful black people.


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like President?
Click to expand...



LMAO..STILL ducking and ignoring the legitimate questions I posed earlier, but you pop in for a drive by, ignorant, uninformed, unrelated comment... 

You do realize he's only half negro, right?


----------



## maatsmom843

30x90 said:


> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
Click to expand...


i can say that there is some of that going on, but i wouldn't take it as much more than it is--fantasy. . . .turn off the tube and listen in on a WASP conversation (or check out some of em on here) and it will be quite apparent that no one thinks that black people are above whites, socially or otherwise


----------



## jillian

maatsmom843 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can say that there is some of that going on, but i wouldn't take it as much more than it is--fantasy. . . .turn off the tube and listen in on a WASP conversation (or check out some of em on here) and it will be quite apparent that no one thinks that black people are above whites, socially or otherwise
Click to expand...


i guess in your worlds white people don't ever work for black people.



i think i'll go tell that to my black boss. i'm sure he'll find you both as pathetic as i do.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> Jeesh...it just makes these supremists crazy that there are successful black people.



Still don't have anything of substance to add, I see.


Also; Reading comprehension apparently continues to elude you.

I already taught you how to spell the word "supremacist" a few posts ago, so you can't use ignorance as an excuse...


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> Jeesh...it just makes these supremists crazy that there are successful black people.



that's what happens with losers. they feel threatened because they know they're failures and they need people to blame their failures on.

blacks and jews and latinos seem to be their focus right now.

sad, eh? maybe if they got educated? learned a skill? made themselves successes?




it could happen.


----------



## 30x90

jillian said:


> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can say that there is some of that going on, but i wouldn't take it as much more than it is--fantasy. . . .turn off the tube and listen in on a WASP conversation (or check out some of em on here) and it will be quite apparent that no one thinks that black people are above whites, socially or otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess in your worlds white people don't ever work for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'll go tell that to my black boss. i'm sure he'll find you both as pathetic as i do.
Click to expand...


See, honey, there's your problem...





			
				jillian said:
			
		

> i guess



Lacking knowledge, you guess at things..and you're wrong.


----------



## 30x90

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeesh...it just makes these supremists crazy that there are successful black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what happens with losers. they feel threatened because they know they're failures and they need people to blame their failures on.
> 
> blacks and jews and latinos seem to be their focus right now.
> 
> sad, eh? maybe if they got educated? learned a skill? made themselves successes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could happen.
Click to expand...



LMFAO...you're funny!

Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments against the dark forces of racism (realism).

When all else fails, resort to name calling.  

By accusing us of being failures and trying to make us look like paranoid conspiracy theorists, you hope to discredit. 

The only other alternative would be to debate the issues directly and honestly. That's simply not an option, though is it?


----------



## maatsmom843

jillian said:


> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can say that there is some of that going on, but i wouldn't take it as much more than it is--fantasy. . . .turn off the tube and listen in on a WASP conversation (or check out some of em on here) and it will be quite apparent that no one thinks that black people are above whites, socially or otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess in your worlds white people don't ever work for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'll go tell that to my black boss. i'm sure he'll find you both as pathetic as i do.
Click to expand...


you missed the point here, the question is not one of who is subordinate, it is one of what is the general consensus/viewpoint/opinion of minorities.  i'm sure there are many white people who work for black people today and i'm just as sure that there are many of _them_ who are not happy about it


----------



## Article 15

30x90 said:


> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman.
> Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.
> 
> TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media.
> Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
Click to expand...


Really?

What a shitty post.  My opinion of you just plummeted.


----------



## 30x90

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman.
> Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.
> 
> TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media.
> Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What a shitty post.  My opinion of you just plummeted.
Click to expand...


Well, that's a blow I fear I may never recover from.

If you disagree that tv and commercials portray unrealistic scenarios and propaganda, I won't argue with you.


----------



## Mr Natural

30x90 said:


> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> *It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman. *
> 
> Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.
> 
> TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media.
> Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
Click to expand...




Three cheers for him!

Doing his part to dilute the races while pissing off racist assholes.

A win-win situation!


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..STILL ducking and ignoring the legitimate questions I posed earlier, but you pop in for a drive by, ignorant, uninformed, unrelated comment...
> 
> You do realize he's only half negro, right?
Click to expand...


Most blacks have white blood in them
Comes from taking your white women away from you







Where tha white women at????


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..STILL ducking and ignoring the legitimate questions I posed earlier, but you pop in for a drive by, ignorant, uninformed, unrelated comment...
> 
> You do realize he's only half negro, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most blacks have white blood in them
> Comes from taking your white women away from you
Click to expand...


Most american negroes have some white blood..that is why their IQ is in the mid 80's (borderline retarded) as opposed to their african ancestors who clock in around 50...



hahahahha.I have to laugh, though...Now you're saying that negro women aren't good enough for negro men.

LMAO..and yet again you refuse to address the questions I posed to you earlier...Just admit you were wrong..Slavery exists in africa today and they burn witches in africa...You know it's true.


----------



## 30x90

Mr Clean said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maatsmom843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything in our society from television, to the educational system, to the legal system is geared to the purpose of glorifying white western culture, ideology, and even physical form, and woe unto those who would dare to resist, or protest this view of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> *It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman. *
> 
> Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.
> 
> TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media.
> Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three cheers for him!
> 
> Doing his part to dilute the races while pissing off racist assholes.
> 
> A win-win situation!
Click to expand...


It's a movie...we're talking about propaganda and creating false images to influence the stupidest viewer...by definition it's false...they aim at the lowest common denominator..their market is people with the mentality of a 12 year old. Evidently they have hit their target market...don't get so excited, you have nothing to be proud of, ace..


----------



## Mr Natural

30x90 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tv carefully..Look at the commercials..look at the programming...It's pure propaganda .
> The new doctrine is to elevate blacks socially by portraying them in positions of authority over whites.
> 
> *It's at the movies too. Pay close attention and notice the back male character always has a white woman. *
> 
> Also any movies that have a Black main character shows him as good, smart, tough, brave heroic, while whites are dumb and goofy cowards.
> 
> TV commercials are very important to analyze because they are probably the most blatant form of unrealistic racial casting in the whole media.
> Unlike a movie or TV show they have just 30 seconds to jam their obvious world turned upside down racial message that even the most thickheaded can see.
> 
> Want to see realistic negroes in a realistic tv setting?
> 
> Check out "The First 48" or "Cops"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three cheers for him!
> 
> Doing his part to dilute the races while pissing off racist assholes.
> 
> A win-win situation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a movie...we're talking about propaganda and creating false images to influence the stupidest viewer...by definition it's false...they aim at the lowest common denominator..their market is people with the mentality of a 12 year old. Evidently they have hit their target market...don't get so excited, *you have nothing to be proud of, ace*..
Click to expand...



Sure I do.  I'm proud of the fact that I'm not a racist asshole.


----------



## 30x90

Mr Clean said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three cheers for him!
> 
> Doing his part to dilute the races while pissing off racist assholes.
> 
> A win-win situation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a movie...we're talking about propaganda and creating false images to influence the stupidest viewer...by definition it's false...they aim at the lowest common denominator..their market is people with the mentality of a 12 year old. Evidently they have hit their target market...don't get so excited, *you have nothing to be proud of, ace*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do.  I'm proud of the fact that I'm not a racist asshole.
Click to expand...


You're half right...You might not be a racist...


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..STILL ducking and ignoring the legitimate questions I posed earlier, but you pop in for a drive by, ignorant, uninformed, unrelated comment...
> 
> You do realize he's only half negro, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks have white blood in them
> Comes from taking your white women away from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most american negroes have some white blood..that is why their IQ is in the mid 80's (borderline retarded) as opposed to their african ancestors who clock in around 50...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahha.I have to laugh, though...Now you're saying that negro women aren't good enough for negro men.
> 
> LMAO..and yet again you refuse to address the questions I posed to you earlier...Just admit you were wrong..Slavery exists in africa today and they burn witches in africa...You know it's true.
Click to expand...


Black men are having more luck with white woment than you are.

The number of inter-racial children are increasing while the number of racist children are on a steep decline


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks have white blood in them
> Comes from taking your white women away from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most american negroes have some white blood..that is why their IQ is in the mid 80's (borderline retarded) as opposed to their african ancestors who clock in around 50...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahha.I have to laugh, though...Now you're saying that negro women aren't good enough for negro men.
> 
> LMAO..and yet again you refuse to address the questions I posed to you earlier...Just admit you were wrong..Slavery exists in africa today and they burn witches in africa...You know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black men are having more luck with white woment than you are.
> 
> The number of inter-racial children are increasing while the number of racist children are on a steep decline
Click to expand...


So..again I ask...why aren't negro women good enough for negro men?.Why do you say such a thing?

..and second...who are all these "racist children" you just referred to?
How old are they?
Where are they located? 
What should be done about them?


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most american negroes have some white blood..that is why their IQ is in the mid 80's (borderline retarded) as opposed to their african ancestors who clock in around 50...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahha.I have to laugh, though...Now you're saying that negro women aren't good enough for negro men.
> 
> LMAO..and yet again you refuse to address the questions I posed to you earlier...Just admit you were wrong..Slavery exists in africa today and they burn witches in africa...You know it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men are having more luck with white woment than you are.
> 
> The number of inter-racial children are increasing while the number of racist children are on a steep decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..again I ask...why aren't negro women good enough for negro men?.Why do you say such a thing?
> 
> ..and second...who are all these "racist children" you just referred to?
> How old are they?
> Where are they located?
> What should be done about them?
Click to expand...


Rest easy.....There are still some around


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men are having more luck with white woment than you are.
> 
> The number of inter-racial children are increasing while the number of racist children are on a steep decline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..again I ask...why aren't negro women good enough for negro men?.Why do you say such a thing?
> 
> ..and second...who are all these "racist children" you just referred to?
> How old are they?
> Where are they located?
> What should be done about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rest easy.....There are still some around
Click to expand...


hahaha...you're funny!
So..you ducked the slavery question..you ducked the witchcraft question and pretty much every question I've asked you. 
Now you're ducking and dodging again. 

Will you tell us why you said negro women aren't good enough for negro men?
Try to focus...


----------



## Madeline

Apparently 30 x 90 is unaware that some white men fall in love with and even marry black women, and that their offspring are also known as "biracial children".

It must suck to still have a butt hurt about the loss of miscegenation laws.


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> Apparently 30 x 90 is unaware that some white men fall in love with and even marry black women, and that their offspring are also known as "biracial children".
> 
> It must suck to still have a butt hurt about the loss of miscegenation laws.



What does that have to do with anything? Who cares who marries whom?

He said negro women aren't good enough for negro men and they're "taking" white women. 

I simply asked why he doesn't think negro men want negro women. If he can't support his claims he shouldn't make such asinine statements.

but..typically and predictably you've changed the subject yet again..

I get the feeling I'm talking to teenagers or very very young adults. Short attention span...lack of cohesive thoughts..inability to stay on topic...inability to focus...petulant and hostile...


----------



## Madeline

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 30 x 90 is unaware that some white men fall in love with and even marry black women, and that their offspring are also known as "biracial children".
> 
> It must suck to still have a butt hurt about the loss of miscegenation laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? Who cares who marries whom?
> 
> He said negro women aren't good enough for negro men and they're "taking" white women.
> 
> I simply asked why he doesn't think negro men want negro women. If he can't support his claims he shouldn't make such asinine statements.
> 
> but..typically and predictably you've changed the subject yet again..
> 
> I get the feeling I'm talking to teenagers or very very young adults. Short attention span...lack of cohesive thoughts..inability to stay on topic...inability to focus...petulant and hostile...
Click to expand...


That is not what rightwinger said and you know it, troll.

Kindly take your 19th century racist fears and shove them up your ass.  What the hell business of yours is it who falls in love with whom?


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 30 x 90 is unaware that some white men fall in love with and even marry black women, and that their offspring are also known as "biracial children".
> 
> It must suck to still have a butt hurt about the loss of miscegenation laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? Who cares who marries whom?
> 
> He said negro women aren't good enough for negro men and they're "taking" white women.
> 
> I simply asked why he doesn't think negro men want negro women. If he can't support his claims he shouldn't make such asinine statements.
> 
> but..typically and predictably you've changed the subject yet again..
> 
> I get the feeling I'm talking to teenagers or very very young adults. Short attention span...lack of cohesive thoughts..inability to stay on topic...inability to focus...petulant and hostile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what rightwinger said and you know it, troll.
> 
> Kindly take your 19th century racist fears and shove them up your ass.  What the hell business of yours is it who falls in love with whom?
Click to expand...


He said that negro men are taking white women..I want to know why he thinks negro women aren't good enough?
Let HIM defend his asinine comments.

Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? Who cares who marries whom?
> 
> He said negro women aren't good enough for negro men and they're "taking" white women.
> 
> I simply asked why he doesn't think negro men want negro women. If he can't support his claims he shouldn't make such asinine statements.
> 
> but..typically and predictably you've changed the subject yet again..
> 
> I get the feeling I'm talking to teenagers or very very young adults. Short attention span...lack of cohesive thoughts..inability to stay on topic...inability to focus...petulant and hostile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what rightwinger said and you know it, troll.
> 
> Kindly take your 19th century racist fears and shove them up your ass.  What the hell business of yours is it who falls in love with whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said that negro men are taking white women..I want to know why he thinks negro women aren't good enough?
> Let HIM defend his asinine comments.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.
Click to expand...


Yes I did say that!

I said them Negras are taking white momen from the likes of Tank and 30 x 90 and there is nothing he can do about it

Its just that white women prefer black men to white racists

I don't know why......Do you 30 X 90 ???


----------



## IanC

30x90-  more than anything else I think people are hostile to your points because it is considered rude and unfair to pick on someone or some group for their failings. it may be true that blacks still have slavery or burn witches or rape babies to cure AIDS but there is a double standard that says you can't pick on them because they just can't help behaving badly. egalitarians pretend that if we just believe hard enough, and long enough, that things will change for the better.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> What the hell business of yours is it who falls in love with whom?


With black males extreamly high percent of rape, child abandonment, STD's and unemployment I highly doubt black men are falling in love.


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what rightwinger said and you know it, troll.
> 
> Kindly take your 19th century racist fears and shove them up your ass.  What the hell business of yours is it who falls in love with whom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said that negro men are taking white women..I want to know why he thinks negro women aren't good enough?
> Let HIM defend his asinine comments.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that!
> 
> I said them Negras are taking white momen from the likes of Tank and 30 x 90 and there is nothing he can do about it
> 
> Its just that white women prefer black men to white racists
> 
> I don't know why......Do you 30 X 90 ???
Click to expand...


LMFAO..you ARE funny!

Why don't negro men want negro women?


----------



## Madeline

I do not give a blazing flying money fuck what any racist may think of me, 30 x 90, and never have.

Please do us all a favor and allow the 21st Century to move along without your time traveling bullshit.  There ARE websites that cater to those with your form of dementia -- USMB ain't one of them.


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> I do not give a blazing flying money fuck what any racist may think of me, 30 x 90, and never have.
> 
> Please do us all a favor and allow the 21st Century to move along without your time traveling bullshit.  There ARE websites that cater to those with your form of dementia -- USMB ain't one of them.



Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.


----------



## The Gadfly

I've seen so many red herring in this thread, that I don't know whether we're trying to have a debate, or stock an aquarium. From reading this, one would think that the attitude of too many people here includes the following assumptions:

Black America is a monolith. "They" all think alike, act alike, have the same political views, and the same aspirations. Most of "them" live in the 'hood, are criminals, (or at least support crime), hate "Whitey", collect welfare, and want to raise illegitimate kids in single parent homes.

Black America has no real history outside of slavery and the Civil Rights Movement. Outside of sports and some of the arts, they have contributed little of note to America except trouble. All of "Them" see slavery primarily as a useful tool to beat White people about the head with, in the hope of gaining some advantage. Besides, if slavery really was a big deal to them, they'd be just as upset at the slavery going on in Africa today. Black History Month is simply a fraud, an excuse to bash White people.

Race relations in America today are the worst ever. Obviously, this is all "Their" fault for demanding special privileges (like a chance for upward mobility, a chance to be part of the economic mainstream). What more do "They" want; hell, after all, they can vote, hold office, and we let them in our schools; why, we even let them into college these days? "They" should be happy and content, and stay in their place. They should shut up, quit complaining, and go back to their three minimum wage jobs and their food stamps, and be grateful we don't make them pick cotton anymore. Did I mention Black History Month is just a pretense for bashing White people?

That's a partial listing of the kind of stereotypical sentiments I've seen some of you post here, and after recounting it, I feel like I've been crawling around in a cesspool. I wonder if some of you who posted this nonsense, actually know any Black people, because those comments sure don't fit the Black people I know! I cannot believe I'm reading this in America in the twenty-first century. Holy shades of 1968; Jim Crow may have died in public forty-odd years ago, but his spirit lives on; Ross Barnett and Bull Connor are grinning in their graves! Lulabelle, fetch my robe and hood from the attic, and run them through the wash, bigotry is back in style! Of course, we won't say we hate "Them"; why, we "love them" (as long as we don't have to pay any attention to them)!

That's the damnedest collection of lies, half-truths, innuendo, excuses and fallacies I've seen in a while. It's as bad as any politically correct, phony liberal intolerance masquerading as "tolerance", and just as dripping with self-serving hypocrisy. I go to another thread, and what do you think I see? A (very) thinly-veiled suggestion that we need an Aryan Homeland (i suppose you'd like that with barbed wire to keep the "undesirables" out, and some more to warehouse them in "camps", until you decide whether it's going to be the "showers" again, or whether you prefer another method, this time.

Why? In the name of God, why? Are you that afraid that having to look at the reality of historical wrongs might prick your conscience enough to force you to actually give a damn, and admit to yourself that everything now is not totally right, fair, and perfect? Are you afraid, that if you acknowledge "they " have accomplished something of worth, you might have to look at "them" as individual human beings, complete with feelings, hopes, and dreams, instead of a faceless, nameless, soulless mass of dubious humanity? What would that cost you, besides a little empathy, a little decency, a little caring?

Does that shock you? Does it make you feel angry, or maybe just a tiny bit embarrassed? I don't care, as long as it makes you think about the attitudes you have, and the things you say. Those of you I'm talking to know who you are, so take it where it applies.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that negro men are taking white women..I want to know why he thinks negro women aren't good enough?
> Let HIM defend his asinine comments.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that!
> 
> I said them Negras are taking white momen from the likes of Tank and 30 x 90 and there is nothing he can do about it
> 
> Its just that white women prefer black men to white racists
> 
> I don't know why......Do you 30 X 90 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO..you ARE funny!
> 
> Why don't negro men want negro women?
Click to expand...


Easy

They are plotting to use race mixing to drive the likes of you into a rage. They know that if they take away your white women you will have nothing left to breed with. It is a continuation of the Civil Rights movement of the 60s to breed the white racists out of existence.
With Obama in the White House....it looks like it is working


----------



## 30x90

The Gadfly said:


> I've see so many red herring in this thread, that I don't know whether we're trying to have a debate, or stock an aquarium. From reading this, one would think that the attitude of too many people here includes the following assumptions:
> 
> Black America is a monolith. "They" all think alike, act alike, have the same political views, and the same aspirations. Most of "them" live in the 'hood, are criminals, (or at least support crime), hate "Whitey", collect welfare, and want to raise illegitimate kids in single parent homes.
> 
> Black America has no real history outside of slavery and the Civil Rights Movement. Outside of sports and some of the arts, they have contributed little of note to America except trouble. All of "Them" see slavery primarily as a useful tool to beat White people about the head with, in the hope of gaining some advantage. Besides, if slavery really was a big deal to them, they'd be just as upset at the slavery going on in Africa today. Black History Month is simply a fraud, an excuse to bash White people.
> 
> Race relations in America today are the worst ever. Obviously, this is all "Their" fault for demanding special privileges (like a chance for upward mobility, a chance to be part of the economic mainstream). What more do "They" want; hell, after all, they can vote, hold office, and we let them in our schools; why, we even let them into college these days? "They" should be happy and content, and stay in their place. They should shut up, quit complaining, and go back to their three minimum wage jobs and their food stamps, and be grateful we don't make them pick cotton anymore. Did I mention Black History Month is just a pretense for bashing White people?
> 
> That's a partial listing of the kind of stereotypical sentiments I've see some of you post here, and after recounting it, I feel like I've been crawling around in a cesspool. I wonder if some of you who posted this nonsense, actually know any Black people, because those comments sure don't fit the Black people I know! I cannot believe I'm reading this in America in the twenty-first century. Holy shades of 1968; Jim Crow may have died in public forty-odd years ago, but his spirit lives on; Ross Barnett and Bull Connor are grinning in their graves! Lulabelle, fetch my robe and hood from the attic, and run them through the wash, bigotry is back in style! Of course, we won't say we hate "Them"; why, we "love them" (as long as we don't have to pay any attention to them)!
> 
> That's the damnedest collection of lies, half-truths, innuendo, excuses and fallacies I've seen in a while. It's as bad as any politically correct, phony liberal intolerance masquerading as "tolerance", and just as dripping with self-serving hypocrisy. I go to another thread, and what do you think I see? A (very) thinly-veiled suggestion that we need an Aryan Homeland (i suppose you'd like that with barbed wire to keep the "undesirables" out, and some more to warehouse them in "camps", until you decide whether it's going to be the "showers" again, or whether you prefer another method, this time.
> 
> Why? In the name of God, why? Are you that afraid that having to look at the reality of historical wrongs might prick your conscience enough to force you to actually give a damn, and admit to yourself that everything now is not totally right, fair, and perfect? Are you afraid, that if you acknowledge "they " have accomplished something of worth, you might have to look at "them" as individual human beings, complete with feelings, hopes, and dreams, instead of a faceless, nameless, soulless mass of dubious humanity? What would that cost you, besides a little empathy, a little decency, a little caring?
> 
> Does that shock you? Does it make you feel angry, or maybe just a tiny bit embarrassed? I don't care, as long as it makes you think about the attitudes you have, and the things you say. Those of you I'm talking to know who you are, so take it where it applies.



I've lived around negroes my entire life. The city I live in is predominantly black.
None of what I said is speculation, hypothetic or theoretical. 
The facts are out there. They commit more crime per capita, more on welfare per capita and commit a highly disproportionate amount of crimes against white people. 

Bro, these are all facts..everyone knows they are true.

Blacks do not feel like they belong in America which is why they have no respect for it or its institutions. That lack of respect reduces their affiliation with institutions which would help reduce illiteracy, but more importantly, change their values. 

It seems the only thing they (the statistical average black) value is "black culture".
They don't have roots which respect any kind of tradition. 
...Or should i say they see tradition as a threat and thus all traditions, even rational ones like responsibility, honesty and respect, are disregarded. They do not value America as it was or is, which is why they don't respect anyone.


They secretly pretend we can all get along but practically sing in the streets when a neophyte like Obama is elected or when OJ Simpson is allowed to murder a white without any consequences. 
Thus they praise ignorance and injustice so long as it has their name on it. Intelligence or respect for others doesn't matter so much as their own name and cause. 

The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.

If anti-racist ideologues really and truly believe in racial equality, then they'd call for the abolition all race-based policies, since according to anti-racist ideologues, race either doesn't exist or shouldn't matter.


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that!
> 
> I said them Negras are taking white momen from the likes of Tank and 30 x 90 and there is nothing he can do about it
> 
> Its just that white women prefer black men to white racists
> 
> I don't know why......Do you 30 X 90 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO..you ARE funny!
> 
> Why don't negro men want negro women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy
> 
> They are plotting to use race mixing to drive the likes of you into a rage. They know that if they take away your white women you will have nothing left to breed with. It is a continuation of the Civil Rights movement of the 60s to breed the white racists out of existence.
> With Obama in the White House....it looks like it is working
Click to expand...


right..sure, kid..whatever you say...


----------



## High_Gravity

Where all the white women at?


----------



## 30x90

High_Gravity said:


> Where all the white women at?



hahahaha..thanks for making my point.

Typical negro behavior.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO..you ARE funny!
> 
> Why don't negro men want negro women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy
> 
> They are plotting to use race mixing to drive the likes of you into a rage. They know that if they take away your white women you will have nothing left to breed with. It is a continuation of the Civil Rights movement of the 60s to breed the white racists out of existence.
> With Obama in the White House....it looks like it is working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right..sure, kid..whatever you say...
Click to expand...


Must really suck being you

There was a time when you could openly lynch a black man for looking at a white woman. Now all these black men are "race mix'n" with YOUR women. One of their offspring is even President. And what can you do about it?

Make anonymous racist posts on a message board....Pathetic isn't it?


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy
> 
> They are plotting to use race mixing to drive the likes of you into a rage. They know that if they take away your white women you will have nothing left to breed with. It is a continuation of the Civil Rights movement of the 60s to breed the white racists out of existence.
> With Obama in the White House....it looks like it is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right..sure, kid..whatever you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must really suck being you
> 
> There was a time when you could openly lynch a black man for looking at a white woman. Now all these black men are "race mix'n" with YOUR women. One of their offspring is even President. And what can you do about it?
> 
> Make anonymous racist posts on a message board....Pathetic isn't it?
Click to expand...


Whatever you do, do not address the issues. Insults will always win your arguments.


----------



## High_Gravity

30x90 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where all the white women at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha..thanks for making my point.
> 
> Typical negro behavior.
Click to expand...


Thanks for making my point, typical white trash behavior.


----------



## 30x90

High_Gravity said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where all the white women at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha..thanks for making my point.
> 
> Typical negro behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point, typical white trash behavior.
Click to expand...


You ARE a clever little fellow, aren't you? 


LMFAO....


----------



## High_Gravity

30x90 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha..thanks for making my point.
> 
> Typical negro behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point, typical white trash behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE a clever little fellow, aren't you?
> 
> 
> LMFAO....
Click to expand...


You are a clever little girl, aren't you?

LMFAO.....


----------



## Ravi

The only issue here is that white supremists feel shame in being white...and blame black people for their own shame.

That's beyond sad.


----------



## Tank

I wish black people were smart, then all the other races would want to live with them.


----------



## 30x90

High_Gravity said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point, typical white trash behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE a clever little fellow, aren't you?
> 
> 
> LMFAO....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a clever little girl, aren't you?
> 
> LMFAO.....
Click to expand...


..and SO mature!

Whatever you do, do not address the issues.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> The only issue here is that white supremists feel shame in being white...and blame black people for their own shame.
> 
> That's beyond sad.



Are you dense?

This is the third time I've tried to teach you how to spell the word.

Pay attention.

"supremacist"

Clearly your vocabulary exceeds your education.


----------



## High_Gravity

30x90 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE a clever little fellow, aren't you?
> 
> 
> LMFAO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a clever little girl, aren't you?
> 
> LMFAO.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..and SO mature!
> 
> Whatever you do, do not address the issues.
Click to expand...


I think the issue of you being a white trash hillbilly piece of shit have already been addressed, you are dismissed.


----------



## 30x90

High_Gravity said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a clever little girl, aren't you?
> 
> LMFAO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and SO mature!
> 
> Whatever you do, do not address the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the issue of you being a white trash hillbilly piece of shit have already been addressed, you are dismissed.
Click to expand...


hahahahahaha...

For a moment I was _almost_ tempted to lower myself to your level and reply in kind...but I'm better than that. I'll take the high road and leave the gutter to you. You seem so at home in it. hahahahaha

Your comments reveal a LOT about yourself and your frustration at being unable to think clearly or debate intelligently. 

So lacking any valid, on topic response I'll accept that you're unable to continue, close this debate and mark it up as a victory.


----------



## Ravi

30x90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue here is that white supremists feel shame in being white...and blame black people for their own shame.
> 
> That's beyond sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dense?
> 
> This is the third time I've tried to teach you how to spell the word.
> 
> Pay attention.
> 
> "supremacist"
> 
> Clearly your vocabulary exceeds your education.
Click to expand...

It is a shame you avoid discussing the obvious and instead chose to focus on spelling.

And you might want to brush up on your own grammar...asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> I wish black people were smart, then all the other races would want to live with them.



More people want to live with blacks than live with racists


----------



## Madeline

Tank said:


> I wish black people were smart, then all the other races would want to live with them.



My black friends can buy and sell you on IQ points, Tank.  Onna my girlfriends has traveled to an emerging nation in Africa to write their income tax code for them.  And while she's prolly the smartest person I have ever known IRL, I have many other black friends who are brilliant.

You, however, are a jackass and a complete moron.


----------



## Madeline

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish black people were smart, then all the other races would want to live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More people want to live with blacks than live with racists
Click to expand...


I suspect it is the feeling of not being wanted that gives rise to racism like Tank's.


----------



## Tank

The goal of blacks is to be successful enuff to move away from other blacks.


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> The goal of blacks is to be successful enuff to move away from other blacks.



Have you seen the rise in real estate prices in Harlem?


----------



## Tank

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of blacks is to be successful enuff to move away from other blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the rise in real estate prices in Harlem?
Click to expand...

Blacks Are No Longer The Majority In Harlem - Gothamist


----------



## Madeline

Tank said:


> The goal of blacks is to be successful enuff to move away from other blacks.



No, you fuckwhit.  The goal of poor Americans of any color is to earn enough to live decently, as middle class people.  There are predominately black neighborhoods that are QUITE wealthy.


----------



## Madeline

Fly away with all the other blazing monkey fucks, Tank.  Back to iggy-ville for you.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> There are predominately black neighborhoods that are QUITE wealthy.


Wheres that?


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of blacks is to be successful enuff to move away from other blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the rise in real estate prices in Harlem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks Are No Longer The Majority In Harlem - Gothamist
Click to expand...


Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks

Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the rise in real estate prices in Harlem?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks Are No Longer The Majority In Harlem - Gothamist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks
> 
> Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists
Click to expand...


This is where people like 30X90 live.


----------



## rightwinger

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks Are No Longer The Majority In Harlem - Gothamist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks
> 
> Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where people like 30X90 live.
Click to expand...



Actually, 30 x 90, Beukema and Tank live right next door to you. They smile and say "hello ...how are the wife and kids?" they will borrow your tools and then slip off to post racist hate on the internet


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks
> 
> Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where people like 30X90 live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, 30 x 90, Beukema and Tank live right next door to you. They smile and say "hello ...how are the wife and kids?" they will borrow your tools and then slip off to post racist hate on the internet
Click to expand...


Yeah probably.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks Are No Longer The Majority In Harlem - Gothamist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks
> 
> Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where people like 30X90 live.
Click to expand...



that is soooooo funny!

of course the technology involved in making that trailer park is beyond the scope of the majority of blacks in africa, or in most of the US too.

that pic is hilarious!!


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....look at all those white folks flocking to live with blacks
> 
> Don't see anyone wanting to live with racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where people like 30X90 live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is soooooo funny!
> *
> of course the technology involved in making that trailer park is beyond the scope of the majority of blacks in africa, or in most of the US too.*
> that pic is hilarious!!
Click to expand...


What makes you say that?


----------



## The Gadfly

30x90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've see so many red herring in this thread, that I don't know whether we're trying to have a debate, or stock an aquarium. From reading this, one would think that the attitude of too many people here includes the following assumptions:
> 
> Black America is a monolith. "They" all think alike, act alike, have the same political views, and the same aspirations. Most of "them" live in the 'hood, are criminals, (or at least support crime), hate "Whitey", collect welfare, and want to raise illegitimate kids in single parent homes.
> 
> Black America has no real history outside of slavery and the Civil Rights Movement. Outside of sports and some of the arts, they have contributed little of note to America except trouble. All of "Them" see slavery primarily as a useful tool to beat White people about the head with, in the hope of gaining some advantage. Besides, if slavery really was a big deal to them, they'd be just as upset at the slavery going on in Africa today. Black History Month is simply a fraud, an excuse to bash White people.
> 
> Race relations in America today are the worst ever. Obviously, this is all "Their" fault for demanding special privileges (like a chance for upward mobility, a chance to be part of the economic mainstream). What more do "They" want; hell, after all, they can vote, hold office, and we let them in our schools; why, we even let them into college these days? "They" should be happy and content, and stay in their place. They should shut up, quit complaining, and go back to their three minimum wage jobs and their food stamps, and be grateful we don't make them pick cotton anymore. Did I mention Black History Month is just a pretense for bashing White people?
> 
> That's a partial listing of the kind of stereotypical sentiments I've see some of you post here, and after recounting it, I feel like I've been crawling around in a cesspool. I wonder if some of you who posted this nonsense, actually know any Black people, because those comments sure don't fit the Black people I know! I cannot believe I'm reading this in America in the twenty-first century. Holy shades of 1968; Jim Crow may have died in public forty-odd years ago, but his spirit lives on; Ross Barnett and Bull Connor are grinning in their graves! Lulabelle, fetch my robe and hood from the attic, and run them through the wash, bigotry is back in style! Of course, we won't say we hate "Them"; why, we "love them" (as long as we don't have to pay any attention to them)!
> 
> That's the damnedest collection of lies, half-truths, innuendo, excuses and fallacies I've seen in a while. It's as bad as any politically correct, phony liberal intolerance masquerading as "tolerance", and just as dripping with self-serving hypocrisy. I go to another thread, and what do you think I see? A (very) thinly-veiled suggestion that we need an Aryan Homeland (i suppose you'd like that with barbed wire to keep the "undesirables" out, and some more to warehouse them in "camps", until you decide whether it's going to be the "showers" again, or whether you prefer another method, this time.
> 
> Why? In the name of God, why? Are you that afraid that having to look at the reality of historical wrongs might prick your conscience enough to force you to actually give a damn, and admit to yourself that everything now is not totally right, fair, and perfect? Are you afraid, that if you acknowledge "they " have accomplished something of worth, you might have to look at "them" as individual human beings, complete with feelings, hopes, and dreams, instead of a faceless, nameless, soulless mass of dubious humanity? What would that cost you, besides a little empathy, a little decency, a little caring?
> 
> Does that shock you? Does it make you feel angry, or maybe just a tiny bit embarrassed? I don't care, as long as it makes you think about the attitudes you have, and the things you say. Those of you I'm talking to know who you are, so take it where it applies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived around negroes my entire life. The city I live in is predominantly black.
> None of what I said is speculation, hypothetic or theoretical.
> The facts are out there. They commit more crime per capita, more on welfare per capita and commit a highly disproportionate amount of crimes against white people.
> 
> Bro, these are all facts..everyone knows they are true.
> 
> Blacks do not feel like they belong in America which is why they have no respect for it or its institutions. That lack of respect reduces their affiliation with institutions which would help reduce illiteracy, but more importantly, change their values.
> 
> It seems the only thing they (the statistical average black) value is "black culture".
> They don't have roots which respect any kind of tradition.
> ...Or should i say they see tradition as a threat and thus all traditions, even rational ones like responsibility, honesty and respect, are disregarded. They do not value America as it was or is, which is why they don't respect anyone.
> 
> 
> They secretly pretend we can all get along but practically sing in the streets when a neophyte like Obama is elected or when OJ Simpson is allowed to murder a white without any consequences.
> Thus they praise ignorance and injustice so long as it has their name on it. Intelligence or respect for others doesn't matter so much as their own name and cause.
> 
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> If anti-racist ideologues really and truly believe in racial equality, then they'd call for the abolition all race-based policies, since according to anti-racist ideologues, race either doesn't exist or shouldn't matter.
Click to expand...

Thanks for illustrating my point. Here it is again - "They, this" "them that", "the statistically average black" (whatever that is), "everybody knows" - knows what, exactly? No, you didn't say you meant "ALL Black people" or even "most Black people"; you just left it out there by implication; and that's the problem; one subset,  even a minority, of a "Them" does something undesirable, so "they" all *must* be like that, right? I mean, "everybody knows that". 

Here's your reality check; most Black Americans are NOT thugs, or criminals. most Black Americans work for a living, and most Black Americans don't "hate America" or "hate White people. This entire state I live in is 28% Black, and if a majority of them behaved like the people you describe, I'm quite sure I would have noticed. Have I had occasional bad experiences with Black people I've encountered? Yes (I could say the same thing about some White people I've encountered). Has that been typical of my experience with most people , Black or White? Absolutely not! I've known Backs and Whites who were everything from professionals and highly-paid executives to the working poor, and everything between; few of either race were criminals, drug abusers, welfare cheats, or freeloaders. Most Black men I know are married to or dating Black women. This is why I get so tired of the stereotypes; while they may fit a subset of a population, it's completely unfair to attribute the same characteristics to everyone else of the same race.

You know, if you go looking for the very worst in people you meet, you'll probably find it; that still doesn't mean that everyone who looks like them has the same attitudes, or engages in the same behavior. Some White people here are Bigots (that's pretty obvious). Does that mean all  or even most of us are? I sure hope not!


----------



## Grace

I guess I'm a hick, cuz I love that set up, lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Gadfly said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've see so many red herring in this thread, that I don't know whether we're trying to have a debate, or stock an aquarium. From reading this, one would think that the attitude of too many people here includes the following assumptions:
> 
> Black America is a monolith. "They" all think alike, act alike, have the same political views, and the same aspirations. Most of "them" live in the 'hood, are criminals, (or at least support crime), hate "Whitey", collect welfare, and want to raise illegitimate kids in single parent homes.
> 
> Black America has no real history outside of slavery and the Civil Rights Movement. Outside of sports and some of the arts, they have contributed little of note to America except trouble. All of "Them" see slavery primarily as a useful tool to beat White people about the head with, in the hope of gaining some advantage. Besides, if slavery really was a big deal to them, they'd be just as upset at the slavery going on in Africa today. Black History Month is simply a fraud, an excuse to bash White people.
> 
> Race relations in America today are the worst ever. Obviously, this is all "Their" fault for demanding special privileges (like a chance for upward mobility, a chance to be part of the economic mainstream). What more do "They" want; hell, after all, they can vote, hold office, and we let them in our schools; why, we even let them into college these days? "They" should be happy and content, and stay in their place. They should shut up, quit complaining, and go back to their three minimum wage jobs and their food stamps, and be grateful we don't make them pick cotton anymore. Did I mention Black History Month is just a pretense for bashing White people?
> 
> That's a partial listing of the kind of stereotypical sentiments I've see some of you post here, and after recounting it, I feel like I've been crawling around in a cesspool. I wonder if some of you who posted this nonsense, actually know any Black people, because those comments sure don't fit the Black people I know! I cannot believe I'm reading this in America in the twenty-first century. Holy shades of 1968; Jim Crow may have died in public forty-odd years ago, but his spirit lives on; Ross Barnett and Bull Connor are grinning in their graves! Lulabelle, fetch my robe and hood from the attic, and run them through the wash, bigotry is back in style! Of course, we won't say we hate "Them"; why, we "love them" (as long as we don't have to pay any attention to them)!
> 
> That's the damnedest collection of lies, half-truths, innuendo, excuses and fallacies I've seen in a while. It's as bad as any politically correct, phony liberal intolerance masquerading as "tolerance", and just as dripping with self-serving hypocrisy. I go to another thread, and what do you think I see? A (very) thinly-veiled suggestion that we need an Aryan Homeland (i suppose you'd like that with barbed wire to keep the "undesirables" out, and some more to warehouse them in "camps", until you decide whether it's going to be the "showers" again, or whether you prefer another method, this time.
> 
> Why? In the name of God, why? Are you that afraid that having to look at the reality of historical wrongs might prick your conscience enough to force you to actually give a damn, and admit to yourself that everything now is not totally right, fair, and perfect? Are you afraid, that if you acknowledge "they " have accomplished something of worth, you might have to look at "them" as individual human beings, complete with feelings, hopes, and dreams, instead of a faceless, nameless, soulless mass of dubious humanity? What would that cost you, besides a little empathy, a little decency, a little caring?
> 
> Does that shock you? Does it make you feel angry, or maybe just a tiny bit embarrassed? I don't care, as long as it makes you think about the attitudes you have, and the things you say. Those of you I'm talking to know who you are, so take it where it applies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived around negroes my entire life. The city I live in is predominantly black.
> None of what I said is speculation, hypothetic or theoretical.
> The facts are out there. They commit more crime per capita, more on welfare per capita and commit a highly disproportionate amount of crimes against white people.
> 
> Bro, these are all facts..everyone knows they are true.
> 
> Blacks do not feel like they belong in America which is why they have no respect for it or its institutions. That lack of respect reduces their affiliation with institutions which would help reduce illiteracy, but more importantly, change their values.
> 
> It seems the only thing they (the statistical average black) value is "black culture".
> They don't have roots which respect any kind of tradition.
> ...Or should i say they see tradition as a threat and thus all traditions, even rational ones like responsibility, honesty and respect, are disregarded. They do not value America as it was or is, which is why they don't respect anyone.
> 
> 
> They secretly pretend we can all get along but practically sing in the streets when a neophyte like Obama is elected or when OJ Simpson is allowed to murder a white without any consequences.
> Thus they praise ignorance and injustice so long as it has their name on it. Intelligence or respect for others doesn't matter so much as their own name and cause.
> 
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> If anti-racist ideologues really and truly believe in racial equality, then they'd call for the abolition all race-based policies, since according to anti-racist ideologues, race either doesn't exist or shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for illustrating my point. Here it is again - "They, this" "them that", "the statistically average black" (whatever that is), "everybody knows" - knows what, exactly? No, you didn't say you meant "ALL Black people" or even "most Black people"; you just left it out there by implication; and that's the problem; one subset,  even a minority, of a "Them" does something undesirable, so "they" all *must* be like that, right? I mean, "everybody knows that".
> 
> Here's your reality check; most Black Americans are NOT thugs, or criminals. most Black Americans work for a living, and most Black Americans don't "hate America" or "hate White people. This entire state I live in is 28% Black, and if a majority of them behaved like the people you describe, I'm quite sure I would have noticed. Have I had occasional bad experiences with Black people I've encountered? Yes (I could say the same thing about some White people I've encountered). Has that been typical of my experience with most people , Black or White? Absolutely not! I've known Backs and Whites who were everything from professionals and highly-paid executives to the working poor, and everything between; few of either race were criminals, drug abusers, welfare cheats, or freeloaders. Most Black men I know are married to or dating Black women. This is why I get so tired of the stereotypes; while they may fit a subset of a population, it's completely unfair to attribute the same characteristics to everyone else of the same race.
> 
> You know, if you go looking for the very worst in people you meet, you'll probably find it; that still doesn't mean that everyone who looks like them has the same attitudes, or engages in the same behavior. Some White people here are Bigots (that's pretty obvious). Does that mean all  or even most of us are? I sure hope not!
Click to expand...


----------



## signelect

Mud, hit the nail on the head, just where in Africa would you want to claim to be from.  We have problems here but this is Sunday school compared to Africa..  Slavery was and still is horrible but it is important to point out that the blacks sold into slavery were rounded up by other blacks who profited from the sale to the white Dutch traders.  It was and is wrong to have slaves but lets not blame all of it on the white people.  The original culprits were the black tribes of Africa that saw their weaker neighbors as fair play.  "WE" all deserve some guilt from that past history.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> I guess I'm a hick, cuz I love that set up, lol.



Me too.  I get kinda pissed off at the "poor trailer trash" insult.  WTF is it about being poor and white that invalidates anyone's POV?

And frankly, I miss the South so badly I'd happily take a trailer in Alabama on an acre of piney woods over my Cleveland townhouse in a New York minute.

So, there! 

(I have now run out of geographical references for that insult, LOL.)


----------



## Madeline

signelect said:


> Mud, hit the nail on the head, just where in Africa would you want to claim to be from.  We have problems here but this is Sunday school compared to Africa..  Slavery was and still is horrible but it is important to point out that the blacks sold into slavery were rounded up by other blacks who profited from the sale to the white Dutch traders.  It was and is wrong to have slaves but lets not blame all of it on the white people.  The original culprits were the black tribes of Africa that saw their weaker neighbors as fair play.  "WE" all deserve some guilt from that past history.



No one deserves to feel guilt for the acts of his ancestors, signelect.  Bust SOME of us need to stop pretending that our lives have not been made easier by the social capital that is still attached to being white.


----------



## Grace

Madeline said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a hick, cuz I love that set up, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I get kinda pissed off at the "poor trailer trash" insult.  WTF is it about being poor and white that invalidates anyone's POV?
> 
> And frankly, I miss the South so badly I'd happily take a trailer in Alabama on an acre of piney woods over my Cleveland townhouse in a New York minute.
> 
> So, there!
> 
> (I have now run out of geographical references for that insult, LOL.)
Click to expand...


I guess some folks have no clue how much "trailers" cost in some place. Here...you MIGHT be able to get a double wide for 125,000.00. That's not counting the space rent..which is anywhere from 700 to 1500 bucks per month.

Anyway...I digress. I love the set up. Maybe it's my artist eye. Maybe it's cuz it just looks cool. Or, I'm a hick and just didn't know it til now, lol.


----------



## jillian

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something. Is it my imagination or did MLK become some huge hero to the right after Obama was elected? It certainly seems like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No some of us on theright have a lot of respect for Martin Luther King Jr. Just like some on the left have a high respect for him also.
> 
> Not everybody on the right or the left like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reception Black History Month is getting here on USMB this year is disheartening, to say the least.  Leaving aside all the hating on history itself, I get the feeling many perceive some loss arising from this event.  I cannot imagine  WTF that could be, unless it's the fairy tale that being white all by itself makes you better than anyone else.
Click to expand...


i think it's more that they see anything that recognizes anyone else as threatening. it's like a child saying "me, me, me" and they don't understand or refuse to recognize the history and *why* minorities are recognized. (because the majority is ALWAYS recognized).


----------



## JBeukema

Ravi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting reading the posts of closet racists Tank, Beukema and 30 x 90. There was a time they could openly spout their hate but now they must hide as anonymous message board posters as they troll for outrage.
> Thankfully, it is now you, rather than blacks who are societies outcasts
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they want a white supremist history month...well, shoot THAT is what this thread is all about.
Click to expand...

I don't get along with skinheads, actually.

They tend to have a problem with my dating members of other races


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Tank

jillian said:


> (because the majority is ALWAYS recognized).


If so, the "majority" would have a history month.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mud, hit the nail on the head, just where in Africa would you want to claim to be from.  We have problems here but this is Sunday school compared to Africa..  Slavery was and still is horrible but it is important to point out that the blacks sold into slavery were rounded up by other blacks who profited from the sale to the white Dutch traders.  It was and is wrong to have slaves but lets not blame all of it on the white people.  The original culprits were the black tribes of Africa that saw their weaker neighbors as fair play.  "WE" all deserve some guilt from that past history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one deserves to feel guilt for the acts of his ancestors, signelect.  Bust SOME of us need to stop pretending that our lives have not been made easier by the social capital that is still attached to being white.
Click to expand...

Like being denied admission to a school because there were too many white people and they needed to make quote to get magnet funding the next year?


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mud, hit the nail on the head, just where in Africa would you want to claim to be from.  We have problems here but this is Sunday school compared to Africa..  Slavery was and still is horrible but it is important to point out that the blacks sold into slavery were rounded up by other blacks who profited from the sale to the white Dutch traders.  It was and is wrong to have slaves but lets not blame all of it on the white people.  The original culprits were the black tribes of Africa that saw their weaker neighbors as fair play.  "WE" all deserve some guilt from that past history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one deserves to feel guilt for the acts of his ancestors, signelect.  Bust SOME of us need to stop pretending that our lives have not been made easier by the social capital that is still attached to being white.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like being denied admission to a school because there were too many white people and they needed to make quote to get magnet funding the next year?
Click to expand...


One incident of reverse racism does not outweigh a lifetime of preferential treatment, JB, regrettable as any racist acts or unintended consequences may be.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> a lifetime of preferential treatment


Like having lower test requirements to get into school and being made a firefighter over more qualified persons- the lives of every citizen in the city be damned- because you're black?




> regrettable as any racist acts or unintended consequences may be.


So you support the abolition of AA?


----------



## JBeukema

If Maddie thinks White people get preferential treatment 'round these parts, she's never been to the southern half of any border state in the last two decades.


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> If Maddie thinks White people get preferential treatment 'round these parts, she's never been to the southern half of any border state in the last two decades.



There might could be pockets of this nation where being white is not an advantage, JB....but people there who want to can move, live in great comfort and regain that position.   In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._

Shall I enumerate all the thousands of other times in life whiteness is an advantage, or can we just agree to concede the obvious?


----------



## JBeukema

> In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._



Do you have anything other than your own bullshit to back this?

It pays for the teenager to be sober and not a jackass with an attitude- regardless of his race.

Shall I enumerate all the other times being black got someone a job or acceptance into college or a scholarship, or shall we agree to concede the obvious?


----------



## Grace

Unfortunately, it's more than just "pockets" around this country. Try living in california and not knowing spanish. I have worked my entire life, paid my taxes, and never, ever asked for a handout from the government when times were tough and trust me..times were tough. I washed dishes not for pay...but for leftover scraps on plates. Not having a roof over our heads sometimes, either. I had a son to take care of, so I did my best. But you don't have to understand a FOREIGN LANGUAGE to scrape food off a dish.
Things got better, yes. But now that things are bad again? I can't find a job. My sister can't get a job. Why? We don't speak spanish. It is like that ALL OVER California. 

The latest hoopla about the guy that was killed by a fighting rooster? I grew up in that town. It is nothing BUT spanish. And by golly, you better live in the right neighborhood that hasn't "gone bad" with gangbangers and you better know spanish otherwise you have to leave your home and start all over again at 55 years old. Ask my sister. Ask _me_. We both know.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Grace

Oh, I love Samuel Jackson. But I think I love Morgan Freeman better. Great actors. And in that movie, he rocked!


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Maddie thinks White people get preferential treatment 'round these parts, she's never been to the southern half of any border state in the last two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might could be pockets of this nation where being white is not an advantage, JB....but people there who want to can move, live in great comfort and regain that position.   In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._
> 
> Shall I enumerate all the thousands of other times in life whiteness is an advantage, or can we just agree to concede the obvious?
Click to expand...

Actually, the benefit of skin color is more apparent in court. All might be arrested but it is usually the white kids that get a slap on the hand or no punishment at all.


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything other than your own bullshit to back this?
> 
> It pays for the teenager to be sober and not a jackass with an attitude- regardless of his race.
> 
> Shall I enumerate all the other times being black got someone a job or acceptance into college or a scholarship, or shall we agree to concede the obvious?
Click to expand...


You might want to try seeing the world as it is, and not merely how everything that happens affects your lily white ass.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> Unfortunately, it's more than just "pockets" around this country. Try living in california and not knowing spanish. I have worked my entire life, paid my taxes, and never, ever asked for a handout from the government when times were tough and trust me..times were tough. I washed dishes not for pay...but for leftover scraps on plates. Not having a roof over our heads sometimes, either. I had a son to take care of, so I did my best. But you don't have to understand a FOREIGN LANGUAGE to scrape food off a dish.
> Things got better, yes. But now that things are bad again? I can't find a job. My sister can't get a job. Why? We don't speak spanish. It is like that ALL OVER California.
> 
> The latest hoopla about the guy that was killed by a fighting rooster? I grew up in that town. It is nothing BUT spanish. And by golly, you better live in the right neighborhood that hasn't "gone bad" with gangbangers and you better know spanish otherwise you have to leave your home and start all over again at 55 years old. Ask my sister. Ask _me_. We both know.



IMEURU, if you can bring yourself to scrap plates, why can't you learn to speak Spanish?  Who gives a shit if you "shouldn't have to"?  If being bi-lingual would make you more marketable in this shithole of an economy, why aren't you working on it?


----------



## 30x90

The Gadfly said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've see so many red herring in this thread, that I don't know whether we're trying to have a debate, or stock an aquarium. From reading this, one would think that the attitude of too many people here includes the following assumptions:
> 
> Black America is a monolith. "They" all think alike, act alike, have the same political views, and the same aspirations. Most of "them" live in the 'hood, are criminals, (or at least support crime), hate "Whitey", collect welfare, and want to raise illegitimate kids in single parent homes.
> 
> Black America has no real history outside of slavery and the Civil Rights Movement. Outside of sports and some of the arts, they have contributed little of note to America except trouble. All of "Them" see slavery primarily as a useful tool to beat White people about the head with, in the hope of gaining some advantage. Besides, if slavery really was a big deal to them, they'd be just as upset at the slavery going on in Africa today. Black History Month is simply a fraud, an excuse to bash White people.
> 
> Race relations in America today are the worst ever. Obviously, this is all "Their" fault for demanding special privileges (like a chance for upward mobility, a chance to be part of the economic mainstream). What more do "They" want; hell, after all, they can vote, hold office, and we let them in our schools; why, we even let them into college these days? "They" should be happy and content, and stay in their place. They should shut up, quit complaining, and go back to their three minimum wage jobs and their food stamps, and be grateful we don't make them pick cotton anymore. Did I mention Black History Month is just a pretense for bashing White people?
> 
> That's a partial listing of the kind of stereotypical sentiments I've see some of you post here, and after recounting it, I feel like I've been crawling around in a cesspool. I wonder if some of you who posted this nonsense, actually know any Black people, because those comments sure don't fit the Black people I know! I cannot believe I'm reading this in America in the twenty-first century. Holy shades of 1968; Jim Crow may have died in public forty-odd years ago, but his spirit lives on; Ross Barnett and Bull Connor are grinning in their graves! Lulabelle, fetch my robe and hood from the attic, and run them through the wash, bigotry is back in style! Of course, we won't say we hate "Them"; why, we "love them" (as long as we don't have to pay any attention to them)!
> 
> That's the damnedest collection of lies, half-truths, innuendo, excuses and fallacies I've seen in a while. It's as bad as any politically correct, phony liberal intolerance masquerading as "tolerance", and just as dripping with self-serving hypocrisy. I go to another thread, and what do you think I see? A (very) thinly-veiled suggestion that we need an Aryan Homeland (i suppose you'd like that with barbed wire to keep the "undesirables" out, and some more to warehouse them in "camps", until you decide whether it's going to be the "showers" again, or whether you prefer another method, this time.
> 
> Why? In the name of God, why? Are you that afraid that having to look at the reality of historical wrongs might prick your conscience enough to force you to actually give a damn, and admit to yourself that everything now is not totally right, fair, and perfect? Are you afraid, that if you acknowledge "they " have accomplished something of worth, you might have to look at "them" as individual human beings, complete with feelings, hopes, and dreams, instead of a faceless, nameless, soulless mass of dubious humanity? What would that cost you, besides a little empathy, a little decency, a little caring?
> 
> Does that shock you? Does it make you feel angry, or maybe just a tiny bit embarrassed? I don't care, as long as it makes you think about the attitudes you have, and the things you say. Those of you I'm talking to know who you are, so take it where it applies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived around negroes my entire life. The city I live in is predominantly black.
> None of what I said is speculation, hypothetic or theoretical.
> The facts are out there. They commit more crime per capita, more on welfare per capita and commit a highly disproportionate amount of crimes against white people.
> 
> Bro, these are all facts..everyone knows they are true.
> 
> Blacks do not feel like they belong in America which is why they have no respect for it or its institutions. That lack of respect reduces their affiliation with institutions which would help reduce illiteracy, but more importantly, change their values.
> 
> It seems the only thing they (the statistical average black) value is "black culture".
> They don't have roots which respect any kind of tradition.
> ...Or should i say they see tradition as a threat and thus all traditions, even rational ones like responsibility, honesty and respect, are disregarded. They do not value America as it was or is, which is why they don't respect anyone.
> 
> 
> They secretly pretend we can all get along but practically sing in the streets when a neophyte like Obama is elected or when OJ Simpson is allowed to murder a white without any consequences.
> Thus they praise ignorance and injustice so long as it has their name on it. Intelligence or respect for others doesn't matter so much as their own name and cause.
> 
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> If anti-racist ideologues really and truly believe in racial equality, then they'd call for the abolition all race-based policies, since according to anti-racist ideologues, race either doesn't exist or shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for illustrating my point. Here it is again - "They, this" "them that", "the statistically average black" (whatever that is), "everybody knows" - knows what, exactly? No, you didn't say you meant "ALL Black people" or even "most Black people"; you just left it out there by implication; and that's the problem; one subset,  even a minority, of a "Them" does something undesirable, so "they" all *must* be like that, right? I mean, "everybody knows that".
> 
> Here's your reality check; most Black Americans are NOT thugs, or criminals. most Black Americans work for a living, and most Black Americans don't "hate America" or "hate White people. This entire state I live in is 28% Black, and if a majority of them behaved like the people you describe, I'm quite sure I would have noticed. Have I had occasional bad experiences with Black people I've encountered? Yes (I could say the same thing about some White people I've encountered). Has that been typical of my experience with most people , Black or White? Absolutely not! I've known Backs and Whites who were everything from professionals and highly-paid executives to the working poor, and everything between; few of either race were criminals, drug abusers, welfare cheats, or freeloaders. Most Black men I know are married to or dating Black women. This is why I get so tired of the stereotypes; while they may fit a subset of a population, it's completely unfair to attribute the same characteristics to everyone else of the same race.
> 
> You know, if you go looking for the very worst in people you meet, you'll probably find it; that still doesn't mean that everyone who looks like them has the same attitudes, or engages in the same behavior. Some White people here are Bigots (that's pretty obvious). Does that mean all  or even most of us are? I sure hope not!
Click to expand...


"they" "them" "this" "that"..etc..is all a reference to the topic..Remember the TOPIC?  "Black History Month"...So since I'm white what words would you prefer me to use when describing this other race we're talking about?
negroafricanamericancoloredblack...ok..how's that? You're trying to put a negative spin on something that's benign.

You're nit picking.
No one said ALL negroes are ANYTHING..again, you're purposely looking for things to distract and avoid the topic...

Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?

Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes  that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?

Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?

Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?

Do you (really) think you could walk through a negro housing project in L.A. or Detroit, or New Orleans, or Washington D.C., or Memphis safely? Why or why not?
Give it a try some evening. Take a stroll through the projects with your wife and kids and let us know how it goes.. THEN come back here and call me names.... if you survive...

People who don't live in the south or who don't live in or near a majority black city may not see the resentment that exists..I can understand that.Inexperience and youthful idealism...
I assure you it is real.."they" resent white people. "They" may not admit it, of course. "They" are raised in the same environment you are..they see the same propaganda about how evil the white man is and they have the so called "common bond" that their ancestors were slaves..the white man is responsible and "I'm gunna gets minez from the cracker". 

I don't hate negroes at all. They have the same right to live as anyone. The point is "they" have different "cultures" and "values" that often conflict with civilized people. They relish in playing the "thug" and their "gangster rap" is so vile and full of hate that decent people wouldn't want anyone like that near them...
White people have a culture and a history that we are proud of, too.

It's a known fact, that Whites and Asians alike have built mighty civilizations that have changed the face of the world throughout history. 
Great composers, artists, explorers, scientists..etc...we don't want to be forced to live with people who hate our guts and prey on our people and the past 60 years of "civil rights" has been a failure. The negroes are more violent, less educated and hate white people more now than ever before.
The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.


My point here was: equality is a lie. I want liberty, the liberty to separate from negroes and others and not be hunted and murdered for it like so many tens of thousands of white people have since emancipation.

 I am proud of my Anglo-Saxon heritage and wish to see it preserved in future generations.

I dont want to kill anybody, or impose on the freedom of others to miscegenate if they are inclined to do so.

But I want the same freedom to say no for myself, I want the same liberty to form a community of like minded people (just like the jews, puerto ricans, chinese and negroes have all done) and say we will not be "caramel colored utopians", we are happy pursuing the culture of OUR ancestors and we want the right to keep it.


At the conclusion of the civil war, all blacks should have been returned to Africa.  No form of foreign aid should have ever been provided. The stream of handouts created social vermin, parasites, and removed from the black the desire to improve, to build civilization.

No other people in human history have received as much aid as blacks. And, with all the trillions of dollars from dozens of nations, they are still no better than when Egypt Invaded Nubia. Why build when you beg?


----------



## Article 15

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Maddie thinks White people get preferential treatment 'round these parts, she's never been to the southern half of any border state in the last two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might could be pockets of this nation where being white is not an advantage, JB....but people there who want to can move, live in great comfort and regain that position.   In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._
> 
> Shall I enumerate all the thousands of other times in life whiteness is an advantage, or can we just agree to concede the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the benefit of skin color is more apparent in court. All might be arrested but it is usually the white kids that get a slap on the hand or no punishment at all.
Click to expand...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84phU8of02U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84phU8of02U[/ame]


----------



## Madeline




----------



## maatsmom843

why is it that in here when legitimate questions and counterpoints are raised, they are rarely addressed, and the entire debate turns into the basest kind of insults and degredation???

*smh*


----------



## Madeline

maatsmom843 said:


> why is it that in here when legitimate questions and counterpoints are raised, they are rarely addressed, and the entire debate turns into the basest kind of insults and degredation???
> 
> *smh*



Happens quite a bit here, maatsmom.  It's that human foible, anger.


----------



## Tank

Liberals have not done a good job raising their blacks


----------



## The Gadfly

30x90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived around negroes my entire life. The city I live in is predominantly black.
> None of what I said is speculation, hypothetic or theoretical.
> The facts are out there. They commit more crime per capita, more on welfare per capita and commit a highly disproportionate amount of crimes against white people.
> 
> Bro, these are all facts..everyone knows they are true.
> 
> Blacks do not feel like they belong in America which is why they have no respect for it or its institutions. That lack of respect reduces their affiliation with institutions which would help reduce illiteracy, but more importantly, change their values.
> 
> It seems the only thing they (the statistical average black) value is "black culture".
> They don't have roots which respect any kind of tradition.
> ...Or should i say they see tradition as a threat and thus all traditions, even rational ones like responsibility, honesty and respect, are disregarded. They do not value America as it was or is, which is why they don't respect anyone.
> 
> 
> They secretly pretend we can all get along but practically sing in the streets when a neophyte like Obama is elected or when OJ Simpson is allowed to murder a white without any consequences.
> Thus they praise ignorance and injustice so long as it has their name on it. Intelligence or respect for others doesn't matter so much as their own name and cause.
> 
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> If anti-racist ideologues really and truly believe in racial equality, then they'd call for the abolition all race-based policies, since according to anti-racist ideologues, race either doesn't exist or shouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for illustrating my point. Here it is again - "They, this" "them that", "the statistically average black" (whatever that is), "everybody knows" - knows what, exactly? No, you didn't say you meant "ALL Black people" or even "most Black people"; you just left it out there by implication; and that's the problem; one subset,  even a minority, of a "Them" does something undesirable, so "they" all *must* be like that, right? I mean, "everybody knows that".
> 
> Here's your reality check; most Black Americans are NOT thugs, or criminals. most Black Americans work for a living, and most Black Americans don't "hate America" or "hate White people. This entire state I live in is 28% Black, and if a majority of them behaved like the people you describe, I'm quite sure I would have noticed. Have I had occasional bad experiences with Black people I've encountered? Yes (I could say the same thing about some White people I've encountered). Has that been typical of my experience with most people , Black or White? Absolutely not! I've known Backs and Whites who were everything from professionals and highly-paid executives to the working poor, and everything between; few of either race were criminals, drug abusers, welfare cheats, or freeloaders. Most Black men I know are married to or dating Black women. This is why I get so tired of the stereotypes; while they may fit a subset of a population, it's completely unfair to attribute the same characteristics to everyone else of the same race.
> 
> You know, if you go looking for the very worst in people you meet, you'll probably find it; that still doesn't mean that everyone who looks like them has the same attitudes, or engages in the same behavior. Some White people here are Bigots (that's pretty obvious). Does that mean all  or even most of us are? I sure hope not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they" "them" "this" "that"..etc..is all a reference to the topic..Remember the TOPIC?  "Black History Month"...So since I'm white what words would you prefer me to use when describing this other race we're talking about?
> negroafricanamericancoloredblack...ok..how's that? You're trying to put a negative spin on something that's benign.
> 
> You're nit picking.
> No one said ALL negroes are ANYTHING..again, you're purposely looking for things to distract and avoid the topic...
> 
> Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes  that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?
> 
> Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?
> 
> Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?
> 
> Do you (really) think you could walk through a negro housing project in L.A. or Detroit, or New Orleans, or Washington D.C., or Memphis safely? Why or why not?
> Give it a try some evening. Take a stroll through the projects with your wife and kids and let us know how it goes.. THEN come back here and call me names.... if you survive...
> 
> People who don't live in the south or who don't live in or near a majority black city may not see the resentment that exists..I can understand that.Inexperience and youthful idealism...
> I assure you it is real.."they" resent white people. "They" may not admit it, of course. "They" are raised in the same environment you are..they see the same propaganda about how evil the white man is and they have the so called "common bond" that their ancestors were slaves..the white man is responsible and "I'm gunna gets minez from the cracker".
> 
> I don't hate negroes at all. They have the same right to live as anyone. The point is "they" have different "cultures" and "values" that often conflict with civilized people. They relish in playing the "thug" and their "gangster rap" is so vile and full of hate that decent people wouldn't want anyone like that near them...
> White people have a culture and a history that we are proud of, too.
> 
> It's a known fact, that Whites and Asians alike have built mighty civilizations that have changed the face of the world throughout history.
> Great composers, artists, explorers, scientists..etc...we don't want to be forced to live with people who hate our guts and prey on our people and the past 60 years of "civil rights" has been a failure. The negroes are more violent, less educated and hate white people more now than ever before.
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> 
> My point here was: equality is a lie. I want liberty, the liberty to separate from negroes and others and not be hunted and murdered for it like so many tens of thousands of white people have since emancipation.
> 
> I am proud of my Anglo-Saxon heritage and wish to see it preserved in future generations.
> 
> I dont want to kill anybody, or impose on the freedom of others to miscegenate if they are inclined to do so.
> 
> But I want the same freedom to say no for myself, I want the same liberty to form a community of like minded people (just like the jews, puerto ricans, chinese and negroes have all done) and say we will not be "caramel colored utopians", we are happy pursuing the culture of OUR ancestors and we want the right to keep it.
> 
> 
> At the conclusion of the civil war, all blacks should have been returned to Africa.  No form of foreign aid should have ever been provided. The stream of handouts created social vermin, parasites, and removed from the black the desire to improve, to build civilization.
> 
> No other people in human history have received as much aid as blacks. And, with all the trillions of dollars from dozens of nations, they are still no better than when Egypt Invaded Nubia. Why build when you beg?
Click to expand...

Thee problem I have with your comments, is NOT that they aren't correct-as far as they go. Your statistics are accurate, and I have no reason to believe your personal experiences are not what you say they are. The problem is the people who are behind those statistics and experiences. They are not the whole of the Black population; as a matter of fact, the portion of the Black population that demonstrates the behavior(s) and cultural attitudes reflected in those statistics is a minority of the Black population as a whole. That minority tends to be concentrated among the urban poor. Poverty may not "cause" those behaviors and attitudes but it certain correlates with them, in a cycle of despair, hopelessness, want, and yes, rage.The young men who grow up in that environment have an excellent chance of falling into the cycle of violence, crime, and misogyny. Most of the women they rape and/or abuse are Black. Most of the people they rob are Black. Most of the people they kill are each other. I know, because I was an EMT/Paramedic in a major metropolitan area here in the South; guess who a lot of my "clientele" were.

The male role models these kids have are usually the neighborhood pimp, the neighborhood bookie, the neighborhood drug pusher, and the gang leaders-they're the ones with the bling, the cars, and the foxy women. The daily lesson they learn on the street,is "get tough, or die!". They get bombarded with the same advertising the rest of us do, but the only chance they see for them to have any of the nice things advertised is to steal them. A lot of the women and even girls they know and call "Ho" in fact are whores, selling their bodies to support everything from their kids to a drug habit. They go to school and quickly get the message that failure is the norm, and no more is expected of them.A lot of them have never met a White person who would even take the time to speak to them, much less care about them, and they haven't met too many people of any other color who will do that either. It's bleak, it's grim; it chews up their minds and souls, and will often knock the idealism out of anyone who tries to help. The successful Black people who used to have to live alongside their poorer counterparts are long since gone to the suburbs, leaving less a community, than a combat zone.

So why care? Well, ignoring them, excluding them, giving up on them, and throwing welfare and food stamp money (and damn little else) at the problem has only made it worse. We've lost two generations of kids to the streets,and we're losing another.They aren't all trash either; there are bright kids, who can be a positive part of society, if they get the chance, and there are mothers working three minimum wage jobs coming home dead tired, and helping their kids with schoolwork. There are people trying often at great risk, to take their streets back from the thugs. I've seen the bad things that happen; I've seen the good ones too:the friend who came out of the worst ghetto in Memphis, somehow got a scholarship, and ended up with two Phd.'s, and retired as an executive for a major national company; the kid we barely saved one night from a gunshot wound; now, he's a physician, saving lives himself.

You see, even among the ugliest face of Black America, there are positives; they just don't make the papers or the TV news as much as all the negatives; but that's only one side of the story. The millions of Black Americans who are out there every day, working, achieving, raising stable families. being a part of middle and upper-middle America, and not being one of the negative statistics are the face of Black America too, and believe it or not, they are the majority. All they need or want from you is acceptance, and the realization that there's no "criminal race", no "inferior race", no ""doomed-to-failure" race. Those people don't make the front page either, but they're there, just like the rest of us, coaching little league,volunteering in the community, sending their kids to college, doing all the things any of the rest of us do.

As for the other face of Black America, the one on the evening news, the only one you seem to want to see, if you raised a white or Latino kid in the same circumstances you'd get the same result; I've seen that, too, and I could pull up some more negative statistics and anecdotes to prove it...but I won't. I won't, not because I'm some bleeding-heart, PC liberal (far from it), but because I believe that trashing still more people won't help anyone. I'm no Pollyanna; I've been punched, spat on, and shot at trying to help, and cursed more often than thanked. I don't regret it, and I'd do it again; human lives (even those some think don't matter) are worth it. Maybe, just maybe, the experience of ugliness is less important than what we do with it-just a thought.


----------



## sitarro

The Gadfly said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for illustrating my point. Here it is again - "They, this" "them that", "the statistically average black" (whatever that is), "everybody knows" - knows what, exactly? No, you didn't say you meant "ALL Black people" or even "most Black people"; you just left it out there by implication; and that's the problem; one subset,  even a minority, of a "Them" does something undesirable, so "they" all *must* be like that, right? I mean, "everybody knows that".
> 
> Here's your reality check; most Black Americans are NOT thugs, or criminals. most Black Americans work for a living, and most Black Americans don't "hate America" or "hate White people. This entire state I live in is 28% Black, and if a majority of them behaved like the people you describe, I'm quite sure I would have noticed. Have I had occasional bad experiences with Black people I've encountered? Yes (I could say the same thing about some White people I've encountered). Has that been typical of my experience with most people , Black or White? Absolutely not! I've known Backs and Whites who were everything from professionals and highly-paid executives to the working poor, and everything between; few of either race were criminals, drug abusers, welfare cheats, or freeloaders. Most Black men I know are married to or dating Black women. This is why I get so tired of the stereotypes; while they may fit a subset of a population, it's completely unfair to attribute the same characteristics to everyone else of the same race.
> 
> You know, if you go looking for the very worst in people you meet, you'll probably find it; that still doesn't mean that everyone who looks like them has the same attitudes, or engages in the same behavior. Some White people here are Bigots (that's pretty obvious). Does that mean all  or even most of us are? I sure hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "they" "them" "this" "that"..etc..is all a reference to the topic..Remember the TOPIC?  "Black History Month"...So since I'm white what words would you prefer me to use when describing this other race we're talking about?
> negroafricanamericancoloredblack...ok..how's that? You're trying to put a negative spin on something that's benign.
> 
> You're nit picking.
> No one said ALL negroes are ANYTHING..again, you're purposely looking for things to distract and avoid the topic...
> 
> Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes  that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?
> 
> Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?
> 
> Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?
> 
> Do you (really) think you could walk through a negro housing project in L.A. or Detroit, or New Orleans, or Washington D.C., or Memphis safely? Why or why not?
> Give it a try some evening. Take a stroll through the projects with your wife and kids and let us know how it goes.. THEN come back here and call me names.... if you survive...
> 
> People who don't live in the south or who don't live in or near a majority black city may not see the resentment that exists..I can understand that.Inexperience and youthful idealism...
> I assure you it is real.."they" resent white people. "They" may not admit it, of course. "They" are raised in the same environment you are..they see the same propaganda about how evil the white man is and they have the so called "common bond" that their ancestors were slaves..the white man is responsible and "I'm gunna gets minez from the cracker".
> 
> I don't hate negroes at all. They have the same right to live as anyone. The point is "they" have different "cultures" and "values" that often conflict with civilized people. They relish in playing the "thug" and their "gangster rap" is so vile and full of hate that decent people wouldn't want anyone like that near them...
> White people have a culture and a history that we are proud of, too.
> 
> It's a known fact, that Whites and Asians alike have built mighty civilizations that have changed the face of the world throughout history.
> Great composers, artists, explorers, scientists..etc...we don't want to be forced to live with people who hate our guts and prey on our people and the past 60 years of "civil rights" has been a failure. The negroes are more violent, less educated and hate white people more now than ever before.
> The white man has oppressed himself trying to get everyone up to our level to contribute meaningfully to society so we can live in peace and enjoy the greatness we created. In spite of our sacrifices we are still hated.
> 
> 
> My point here was: equality is a lie. I want liberty, the liberty to separate from negroes and others and not be hunted and murdered for it like so many tens of thousands of white people have since emancipation.
> 
> I am proud of my Anglo-Saxon heritage and wish to see it preserved in future generations.
> 
> I dont want to kill anybody, or impose on the freedom of others to miscegenate if they are inclined to do so.
> 
> But I want the same freedom to say no for myself, I want the same liberty to form a community of like minded people (just like the jews, puerto ricans, chinese and negroes have all done) and say we will not be "caramel colored utopians", we are happy pursuing the culture of OUR ancestors and we want the right to keep it.
> 
> 
> At the conclusion of the civil war, all blacks should have been returned to Africa.  No form of foreign aid should have ever been provided. The stream of handouts created social vermin, parasites, and removed from the black the desire to improve, to build civilization.
> 
> No other people in human history have received as much aid as blacks. And, with all the trillions of dollars from dozens of nations, they are still no better than when Egypt Invaded Nubia. Why build when you beg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee problem I have with your comments, is NOT that they aren't correct-as far as they go. Your statistics are accurate, and I have no reason to believe your personal experiences are not what you say they are. The problem is the people who are behind those statistics and experiences. They are not the whole of the Black population; as a matter of fact, the portion of the Black population that demonstrates the behavior(s) and cultural attitudes reflected in those statistics is a minority of the Black population as a whole. That minority tends to be concentrated among the urban poor. Poverty may not "cause" those behaviors and attitudes but it certain correlates with them, in a cycle of despair, hopelessness, want, and yes, rage.The young men who grow up in that environment have an excellent chance of falling into the cycle of violence, crime, and misogyny. Most of the women they rape and/or abuse are Black. Most of the people they rob are Black. Most of the people they kill are each other. I know, because I was an EMT/Paramedic in a major metropolitan area here in the South; guess who a lot of my "clientele" were.
> 
> The male role models these kids have are usually the neighborhood pimp, the neighborhood bookie, the neighborhood drug pusher, and the gang leaders-they're the ones with the bling, the cars, and the foxy women. The daily lesson they learn on the street,is "get tough, or die!". They get bombarded with the same advertising the rest of us do, but the only chance they see for them to have any of the nice things advertised is to steal them. A lot of the women and even girls they know and call "Ho" in fact are whores, selling their bodies to support everything from their kids to a drug habit. They go to school and quickly get the message that failure is the norm, and no more is expected of them.A lot of them have never met a White person who would even take the time to speak to them, much less care about them, and they haven't met too many people of any other color who will do that either. It's bleak, it's grim; it chews up their minds and souls, and will often knock the idealism out of anyone who tries to help. The successful Black people who used to have to live alongside their poorer counterparts are long since gone to the suburbs, leaving less a community, than a combat zone.
> 
> So why care? Well, ignoring them, excluding them, giving up on them, and throwing welfare and food stamp money (and damn little else) at the problem has only made it worse. We've lost two generations of kids to the streets,and we're losing another.They aren't all trash either; there are bright kids, who can be a positive part of society, if they get the chance, and there are mothers working three minimum wage jobs coming home dead tired, and helping their kids with schoolwork. There are people trying often at great risk, to take their streets back from the thugs. I've seen the bad things that happen; I've seen the good ones too:the friend who came out of the worst ghetto in Memphis, somehow got a scholarship, and ended up with two Phd.'s, and retired as an executive for a major national company; the kid we barely saved one night from a gunshot wound; now, he's a physician, saving lives himself.
> 
> You see, even among the ugliest face of Black America, there are positives; they just don't make the papers or the TV news as much as all the negatives; but that's only one side of the story. The millions of Black Americans who are out there every day, working, achieving, raising stable families. being a part of middle and upper-middle America, and not being one of the negative statistics are the face of Black America too, and believe it or not, they are the majority. All they need or want from you is acceptance, and the realization that there's no "criminal race", no "inferior race", no ""doomed-to-failure" race. Those people don't make the front page either, but they're there, just like the rest of us, coaching little league,volunteering in the community, sending their kids to college, doing all the things any of the rest of us do.
> 
> As for the other face of Black America, the one on the evening news, the only one you seem to want to see, if you raised a white or Latino kid in the same circumstances you'd get the same result; I've seen that, too, and I could pull up some more negative statistics and anecdotes to prove it...but I won't. I won't, not because I'm some bleeding-heart, PC liberal (far from it), but because I believe that trashing still more people won't help anyone. I'm no Pollyanna; I've been punched, spat on, and shot at trying to help, and cursed more often than thanked. I don't regret it, and I'd do it again; human lives (even those some think don't matter) are worth it. Maybe, just maybe, the experience of ugliness is less important than what we do with it-just a thought.
Click to expand...


Like all those poor black multimillionaire "musicians" and athletes ..... what is Michael Vicks excuse?


----------



## Madeline

What is Paris Hilton's excuse, sitarro?  Wealth does not ensure morality -- or is that news to you?


----------



## The Gadfly

Madeline said:


> What is Paris Hilton's excuse, sitarro?  Wealth does not ensure morality -- or is that news to you?



No, unfortunately it doesn't. As a matter of fact, I can't recall sudden wealth and fame (especially when it comes at a relatively young age) ever making anyone of any race a better person; on the other hand, there have been many, again of all races, ruined by it. Sometimes success is even harder to handle than failure. What may be worse, is that we seem to have  become a society which takes a certain perverse pleasure in seeing this happen.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 99% of this nation, when pulled over by the cops at 2 am, it behooves the teenager in a POS car wearing casual clothes to be _white._
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything other than your own bullshit to back this?
> 
> It pays for the teenager to be sober and not a jackass with an attitude- regardless of his race.
> 
> Shall I enumerate all the other times being black got someone a job or acceptance into college or a scholarship, or shall we agree to concede the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to try seeing the world as it is, and not merely how everything that happens affects your lily white ass.
Click to expand...



I'm only white when I'm speaking to the police

When I want money from the government or 'libruhls' with guilty consciences, I'm a Latino whose been robbed of my culture and heritage


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> What is Paris Hilton's excuse, sitarro? ?


She might or might not be a Beta Girl

_This  programming   eliminates all learned moral convictions and  stimulates  the primitive   sexual instinct, devoid of inhibitions.  Cat alters may  come out at   this level._




​


----------



## Madeline

JBeukema said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Paris Hilton's excuse, sitarro? ?
> 
> 
> 
> She might or might not be a Beta Girl
> 
> _This  programming   eliminates all learned moral convictions and  stimulates  the primitive   sexual instinct, devoid of inhibitions.  Cat alters may  come out at   this level._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So, rich people have "syndromes" while poor people are just criminal for the same conduct?

Horse-shit.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Paris Hilton's excuse, sitarro? ?
> 
> 
> 
> She might or might not be a Beta Girl
> 
> _This  programming   eliminates all learned moral convictions and  stimulates  the primitive   sexual instinct, devoid of inhibitions.  Cat alters may  come out at   this level._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, rich people have "syndromes" while poor people are just criminal for the same conduct?
Click to expand...

Where the fuck did you come up with that shit?


----------



## 30x90

The Gadfly said:


> Thee problem I have with your comments, is NOT that they aren't correct-as far as they go. Your statistics are accurate, and I have no reason to believe your personal experiences are not what you say they are. The problem is the people who are behind those statistics and experiences. They are not the whole of the Black population; as a matter of fact, the portion of the Black population that demonstrates the behavior(s) and cultural attitudes reflected in those statistics is a minority of the Black population as a whole. That minority tends to be concentrated among the urban poor. Poverty may not "cause" those behaviors and attitudes but it certain correlates with them, in a cycle of despair, hopelessness, want, and yes, rage.The young men who grow up in that environment have an excellent chance of falling into the cycle of violence, crime, and misogyny. Most of the women they rape and/or abuse are Black. Most of the people they rob are Black. Most of the people they kill are each other. I know, because I was an EMT/Paramedic in a major metropolitan area here in the South; guess who a lot of my "clientele" were.



OH NO! 
You're referring to people as "them" and "they" "those"....heh heh..just kidding...



			
				gadfly said:
			
		

> The male role models these kids have are usually the neighborhood pimp, the neighborhood bookie, the neighborhood drug pusher, and the gang leaders-they're the ones with the bling, the cars, and the foxy women. The daily lesson they learn on the street,is "get tough, or die!". They get bombarded with the same advertising the rest of us do, but the only chance they see for them to have any of the nice things advertised is to steal them. A lot of the women and even girls they know and call "Ho" in fact are whores, selling their bodies to support everything from their kids to a drug habit. They go to school and quickly get the message that failure is the norm, and no more is expected of them.A lot of them have never met a White person who would even take the time to speak to them, much less care about them, and they haven't met too many people of any other color who will do that either. It's bleak, it's grim; it chews up their minds and souls, and will often knock the idealism out of anyone who tries to help. The successful Black people who used to have to live alongside their poorer counterparts are long since gone to the suburbs, leaving less a community, than a combat zone.



You imply that it's "normal" for them to act that way.Anyone can rise above their beginnings without resorting to pimping, selling drugs, carjacking..etc...it's called "working"  and "going to school". Whatever the excuse or rationalization...negroes commit more crime than white people..Unfortunately they've been indoctrinated to hate whitey all their life and they have (unfounded) resentment so they think they're exacting vengeance for the imaginary "wrongs" done some time in the past..so tens of thousands of white people are victimized annually by predatory feral negroes...and it's been that way since reconstruction..they think whitey "owes" them something...hundreds of thousands of white people hunted and preyed on. One day enough white people will get sick of it. 



			
				gadfly said:
			
		

> So why care? Well, ignoring them, excluding them, giving up on them, and throwing welfare and food stamp money (and damn little else) at the problem has only made it worse. We've lost two generations of kids to the streets,and we're losing another.They aren't all trash either; there are bright kids, who can be a positive part of society, if they get the chance, and there are mothers working three minimum wage jobs coming home dead tired, and helping their kids with schoolwork. There are people trying often at great risk, to take their streets back from the thugs. I've seen the bad things that happen; I've seen the good ones too:the friend who came out of the worst ghetto in Memphis, somehow got a scholarship, and ended up with two Phd.'s, and retired as an executive for a major national company; the kid we barely saved one night from a gunshot wound; now, he's a physician, saving lives himself.



Anecdotal experience counts, but you have to admit, the majority of them don't end up that way.



			
				gadfly said:
			
		

> You see, even among the ugliest face of Black America, there are positives; they just don't make the papers or the TV news as much as all the negatives; but that's only one side of the story. The millions of Black Americans who are out there every day, working, achieving, raising stable families. being a part of middle and upper-middle America, and not being one of the negative statistics are the face of Black America too, and believe it or not, they are the majority. All they need or want from you is acceptance, and the realization that there's no "criminal race", no "inferior race", no ""doomed-to-failure" race. Those people don't make the front page either, but they're there, just like the rest of us, coaching little league,volunteering in the community, sending their kids to college, doing all the things any of the rest of us do.
> 
> 
> As for the other face of Black America, the one on the evening news, the only one you seem to want to see, if you raised a white or Latino kid in the same circumstances you'd get the same result; I've seen that, too, and I could pull up some more negative statistics and anecdotes to prove it...but I won't. I won't, not because I'm some bleeding-heart, PC liberal (far from it), but because I believe that trashing still more people won't help anyone. I'm no Pollyanna; I've been punched, spat on, and shot at trying to help, and cursed more often than thanked. I don't regret it, and I'd do it again; human lives (even those some think don't matter) are worth it. Maybe, just maybe, the experience of ugliness is less important than what we do with it-just a thought.




Bro, I never said that any race was inferior. Some races have advanced and adapted in civilization better than others. 
Look at africa...never had a written language..never invented anything, still can't understand crop rotation or irrigation or even that they need clean drinking water...can't figure out electricity..(all those advances were discovered/invented/created by white men, by the way). 

Look, I can accept that asians generally have a higher IQ than white people...I think that's common knowledge..I can accept that asians typically have better scores in math and science. It's true. It doesn't offend me...I can accept that. 

But boy...if one DARES suggest that negroes commit more crime.(They do).have lower IQ,(they do) have far fewer inventions and scholarly leaders throughout their history.(It's true).
If one dares suggest that africans and their descendants aren't the pinnacle of civilization......you get called a "racist".

Well, race and racial characteristics/tendencies exist..to deny or pretend otherwise is silly and unrealistic.
Is one race "better" than another?..depends on the criteria you use to measure.

As a EMT you must know that some diseases are race specific...some medicines are race specific...and that some transplants are  discouraged interracially.


----------



## Ravi

30x90 said:


> and that some transplants are  discouraged interracially.


It is just too bad that doctors ignored medical teaching and put someone's ass in your head.

Why are you afraid of being a racist? You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Madeline

Which Month is Support Your Local Jew Month?  I want some sponge cake.......that's good eating.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that some transplants are  discouraged interracially.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just too bad that doctors ignored medical teaching and put someone's ass in your head.
> 
> Why are you afraid of being a racist? You should be proud of yourself.
Click to expand...


Ignorance doesn't give you any special privileges to be insulting and stupid.


Bone Marrow Transplants: Finding the Facts &#8211; Rafu Shimpo

Finding a donor with the same human leukocyte antigen (HLA) typing identified by the microcytotoxicity test, a tissue-typing test developed by Dr. Paul Terasaki, a noted scientist in the medical field and a UCLA professor emeritus. This is the first step for a patient seeking a marrow transplant.

Dr. Yutaka Niihara, a clinical professor of medicine at UCLA who specializes in internal medicine, hematology, and oncology, says HLA typing is determined by a combination of HLA genes inherited from each parent. This results in four possible combinations per pair of parents. Each child of the same parents randomly receives one of the four combinations. Therefore, there is a 25 percent chance of finding a match among siblings. Aside from siblings, matched donors may be found through the National Marrow Donor Program, that manages the Be the Match Registry.

*Because tissue types are inherited, patients are most likely to match the tissue type of someone who shares their racial or ethnic heritage.

&#8220;The odds of finding a match among unrelated Japanese registered volunteers for Japanese patients are 90 percent, which is very high compared to other ethnicities,&#8221; Dr. Niihara explained, &#8220;because Japanese people have relatively similar genetic makeup, resulting in similar HLA typing patterns.&#8221;

On the other hand, an ethnic group with a relatively diverse genetic makeup&#8212;African Americans&#8212;has a less than 5 percent chance of finding a match within a donor group.

Likewise, the odds are very slim for those who are hapa or mixed race. By having multiple ethnic backgrounds, HLA typing patterns become more complicated and difficult to find a donor who shares the exact same ethnic background.*




*Some HLA antigens are found almost exclusively in specific ethnic groups.
Due to this HLA antigen restriction, many minority patients can only find
matches within their own ethnic group.*
Unfortunately, since minority donor enrollment is low, many minority
patients cannot find a match. Therefore, there is a special need for
minorities to sign up as potential bone marrow donors.


"Since HLA types are inherited, patients are more likely to find a matched
donor from within their own racial/ethnic group," notes Chatchada Karanes
MD, Medical Director of the National Marrow Donor Program's Search and
Transplant Services Department. "


There's a special need for bone marrow donors of diverse ethnic
backgrounds. 
 Rod Carew's daughter, Michelle, was suffering from
non-lymphocytic leukemia and in need of a bone marrow transplant about four
years ago. Michelle had a unique racial heritage. Her father is of West
Indian and Panamanian background, while her mother is a Caucasian with a
Russian-Jewish ancestry. *Because bone marrow typing runs along ethnic
lines, Michelle's chances of finding a donor were decreased by her unusual
heritage. According to the National Marrow Donor Program, "Some
characteristics of marrow type are unique to people of specific ancestry."*
And while it is possible for matches to be made across ethnic lines, a
person is more likely to find a match from another person of similar racial
make-up. This puts people of mixed racial heritage who are in need of a
bone marrow transplant in an often difficult position to find a suitable
donor.

*Medical officials say there is a great need for kidney, heart, lung, liver,
pancreas and small bowel donations from minorities. Tissue from minority
donors has the best chance of being accepted by a minority recipient's body.*


"Minority patients need minority donors," said Deborah Rodriguez, public
education coordinator for Life Quest Organ Recovery Services and herself a
Hispanic kidney recipient.




With some organs like kidneys, matching the ethnicity of donor and recipient
is particularly important, said Patti McHale, procurement coordinator for
Mayo Transplant Services.


----------



## Madeline

How's that invisible security blanket of white supremacy holding up, 30 x 90?


----------



## rightwinger

Fear not white supremacists...

Once blacks and Hispanics become the predominant culture in this country we will dedicate a month to remember all that the white culture contributed

Seems like a fair deal


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> How's that invisible security blanket of white supremacy holding up, 30 x 90?


..geez.. you're STILL obsessing and fantasizing about me.


..your comment doesn't even make sense and it adds nothing constructive to the debate...which is pretty much your standard procedure...Make a drive by insult and run away...Deleted/edited[/COLOR]
Discussing private messages, breaks the rules of this board...please refrain from doing such...ty...Care4all

Care to address the topic?..Got anything of substance to add? or are you just passing through again?


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> Fear not white supremacists...
> 
> Once blacks and Hispanics become the predominant culture in this country we will dedicate a month to remember all that the white culture contributed
> 
> Seems like a fair deal




LMAO...even more fantasizing. 

At least your little friend Ravi attempts to address the topic...


EDIT: Actually you're quite amusing and predictable...Every time I present a fact that you can't refute, you change the subject and run away.


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not white supremacists...
> 
> Once blacks and Hispanics become the predominant culture in this country we will dedicate a month to remember all that the white culture contributed
> 
> Seems like a fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...even more fantasizing.
> 
> At least your little friend Ravi attempts to address the topic...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually you're quite amusing and predictable...Every time I present a fact that you can't refute, you change the subject and run away.
Click to expand...


It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered

But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month

It is only fair after all


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not white supremacists...
> 
> Once blacks and Hispanics become the predominant culture in this country we will dedicate a month to remember all that the white culture contributed
> 
> Seems like a fair deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...even more fantasizing.
> 
> At least your little friend Ravi attempts to address the topic...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually you're quite amusing and predictable...Every time I present a fact that you can't refute, you change the subject and run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all
Click to expand...


Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that. 

Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...even more fantasizing.
> 
> At least your little friend Ravi attempts to address the topic...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually you're quite amusing and predictable...Every time I present a fact that you can't refute, you change the subject and run away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that.
> 
> Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...
Click to expand...


But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you

Wasn't the civil rights movement great?


----------



## Madeline

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that invisible security blanket of white supremacy holding up, 30 x 90?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..geez.. you're STILL obsessing and fantasizing about me.
> 
> 
> ..your comment doesn't even make sense and it adds nothing constructive to the debate...which is pretty much your standard procedure...Make a drive by insult and run away...
> 
> 
> I AM impressed that you have addressed me without cursing and name calling this time, however.. Maturity is a fine thing.
> 
> I also appreciate that you have stopped sending me private messages cursing and calling me names...that is SO juvenile. Don't you think?
> 
> Care to address the topic?..Got anything of substance to add? or are you just passing through again?
Click to expand...


Yanno, not that I give a flying fuck, but the Mods can and do sometimes discipline a USMBer who runs his mouth about PMs, especially if he is l-y-i-n-g.

The only PM you have from me is a neg rep comment(s).  And that seems likely to remain the case forever.


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that.
> 
> Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
Click to expand...


"We" ?

OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..

Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.


----------



## Article 15

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that.
> 
> Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
Click to expand...


Posts like this ------^ expose your racism.


----------



## Madeline

We're all black,  30 x 90.  Me, rightwinger, Ravi....everyone on this thread but you and Tank.

USMB stands for United Sexy Men who are Black, so naturally, it attracts the ladies like me.  

Didn't you know?


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that.
> 
> Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
Click to expand...


Sorry....but not many blacks were able to vote for civil rights legislation.....now it will be there to protect you when you need it


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> We're all black,  30 x 90.  Me, rightwinger, Ravi....everyone on this thread but you and Tank.
> 
> USMB stands for United Sexy Men who are Black, so naturally, it attracts the ladies like me.
> 
> Didn't you know?



No I didn't know...Funny, though..your negro friend rightwinger has already said he and other negro males prefer white women...but you already know that from real life experience, right?


----------



## 30x90

rightwinger said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry....but not many blacks were able to vote for civil rights legislation.....now it will be there to protect you when you need it
Click to expand...


We won't need the government to "protect" us.

We rely on a more "sure fire" method..so to speak.


----------



## Madeline

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all black,  30 x 90.  Me, rightwinger, Ravi....everyone on this thread but you and Tank.
> 
> USMB stands for United Sexy Men who are Black, so naturally, it attracts the ladies like me.
> 
> Didn't you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't know...Funny, though..your negro friend rightwinger has already said he and other negro males prefer white women...but you already know that from real life experience, right?
Click to expand...


How would I?  I am black, and they all chase me.

Wanna see what I look like?


----------



## 30x90

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posts like this ------^ expose your racism.
Click to expand...





			
				rightwinger said:
			
		

> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all



but you see nothing racist in that one?

LMAO..and now I find YOU sending me private messages and cursing and calling me names via "neg" rep...I guess you're a negro, too?

Instead of name calling and getting all emotional and straying off topic to insult me..why don't you address any of the facts I presented in this thread..
Just pick ANY one of them and let's see all you negroes actually refute them if you can..Go on..prove me wrong. Demonstrate your "superior" intelligence...

..or if you can't handle it you can all  keep "neg rep" me instead...LMAO...


----------



## Madeline

Yes, Art is black.  Rightwinger is black.  We are ALL black.  You are surrounded by black Americans.

I bet you just peed yourself.


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all black,  30 x 90.  Me, rightwinger, Ravi....everyone on this thread but you and Tank.
> 
> USMB stands for United Sexy Men who are Black, so naturally, it attracts the ladies like me.
> 
> Didn't you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't know...Funny, though..your negro friend rightwinger has already said he and other negro males prefer white women...but you already know that from real life experience, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would I?  I am black, and they all chase me.
> 
> Wanna see what I look like?
Click to expand...


You live entirely in a fantasy world. 
Why don't you address any of the facts I posted in this thread? Just pick one...
Does it make your head hurt to follow a topic and carry on an honest debate?

You've done everything you can to avoid it so far...


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> Yes, Art is black.  Rightwinger is black.  We are ALL black.  You are surrounded by black Americans.
> 
> I bet you just peed yourself.



More fantasizing about me and what I do...you're hopeless.


----------



## Ravi

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't know...Funny, though..your negro friend rightwinger has already said he and other negro males prefer white women...but you already know that from real life experience, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I?  I am black, and they all chase me.
> 
> Wanna see what I look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live entirely in a fantasy world.
> Why don't you address any of the facts I posted in this thread? Just pick one...
> Does it make your head hurt to follow a topic and carry on an honest debate?
> 
> You've done everything you can to avoid it so far...
Click to expand...

Your facts are non sequitors...there is nothing to address.

You are unhappy that black people exist and thrive. Those are the only facts that matter.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would I?  I am black, and they all chase me.
> 
> Wanna see what I look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live entirely in a fantasy world.
> Why don't you address any of the facts I posted in this thread? Just pick one...
> Does it make your head hurt to follow a topic and carry on an honest debate?
> 
> You've done everything you can to avoid it so far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your facts are non sequitors...there is nothing to address.
> 
> You are unhappy that black people exist and thrive. Those are the only facts that matter.
Click to expand...


No.. I posted many facts and backed them up with links, sources and quotes.

Try to focus...


----------



## Article 15

30x90 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this ------^ expose your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you see nothing racist in that one?
> 
> LMAO..and now I find YOU sending me private messages and cursing and calling me names via "neg" rep...I guess you're a negro, too?
> 
> Instead of name calling and getting all emotional and straying off topic to insult me..why don't you address any of the facts I presented in this thread..
> Just pick ANY one of them and let's see all you negroes actually refute them if you can..Go on..prove me wrong. Demonstrate your "superior" intelligence...
> 
> ..or if you can't handle it you can all  keep "neg rep" me instead...LMAO...
Click to expand...


You got negged because you earned it.  Expect MANY more.

Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage.  Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from.  They are just another tool in your propaganda shed.  And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST.  I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.


----------



## Ravi

30x90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live entirely in a fantasy world.
> Why don't you address any of the facts I posted in this thread? Just pick one...
> Does it make your head hurt to follow a topic and carry on an honest debate?
> 
> You've done everything you can to avoid it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are non sequitors...there is nothing to address.
> 
> You are unhappy that black people exist and thrive. Those are the only facts that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. I posted many facts and backed them up with links, sources and quotes.
> 
> Try to focus...
Click to expand...

They are still meaningless to the discussion. You can post all the "facts" you please to "prove" that blacks are less superior than you but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## Ravi

It always cracks me up that racists are ashamed to be racist (well, except for William Joyce).

Isn't the point of racism to be proud of who you are?


----------



## 30x90

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this ------^ expose your racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time you face reality. With black men stealing your white women and mix breeding and Hispanics breeding the hell out of you.....your days are numbered
> 
> But look at the bright side.....once whites are a minority, you can get your white history month
> 
> It is only fair after all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you see nothing racist in that one?
> 
> LMAO..and now I find YOU sending me private messages and cursing and calling me names via "neg" rep...I guess you're a negro, too?
> 
> Instead of name calling and getting all emotional and straying off topic to insult me..why don't you address any of the facts I presented in this thread..
> Just pick ANY one of them and let's see all you negroes actually refute them if you can..Go on..prove me wrong. Demonstrate your "superior" intelligence...
> 
> ..or if you can't handle it you can all  keep "neg rep" me instead...LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got negged because you earned it.  Expect MANY more.
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage.  Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from.  They are just another tool in your propaganda shed.  And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST.  I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
Click to expand...


Fine...stay on the porch with the puppies, then, negro.
You're scared and unable to address or refute the facts and ..as usual...resort to dodging and name calling.
Negroes seem to think that whoever shouts the loudest or talks the most wins a debate...When presented with irrefutable facts this is all they can do...

I rest my case..


----------



## Madeline

30x90 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Art is black.  Rightwinger is black.  We are ALL black.  You are surrounded by black Americans.
> 
> I bet you just peed yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fantasizing about me and what I do...you're hopeless.
Click to expand...


Meh, what can I say?

You're predictable.


----------



## 30x90

Ravi said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts are non sequitors...there is nothing to address.
> 
> You are unhappy that black people exist and thrive. Those are the only facts that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I posted many facts and backed them up with links, sources and quotes.
> 
> Try to focus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still meaningless to the discussion. You can post all the "facts" you please to "prove" that blacks are less superior than you but it doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...



Which ones exactly are incorrect, then?..refute them.
Show me which ones aren't accurate.


----------



## Article 15

30x90 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you see nothing racist in that one?
> 
> LMAO..and now I find YOU sending me private messages and cursing and calling me names via "neg" rep...I guess you're a negro, too?
> 
> Instead of name calling and getting all emotional and straying off topic to insult me..why don't you address any of the facts I presented in this thread..
> Just pick ANY one of them and let's see all you negroes actually refute them if you can..Go on..prove me wrong. Demonstrate your "superior" intelligence...
> 
> ..or if you can't handle it you can all  keep "neg rep" me instead...LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got negged because you earned it.  Expect MANY more.
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage.  Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from.  They are just another tool in your propaganda shed.  And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST.  I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine...stay on the porch with the puppies, then, negro.
> You're scared and unable to address or refute the facts and ..as usual...resort to dodging and name calling.
> Negroes seem to think that whoever shouts the loudest or talks the most wins a debate...When presented with irrefutable facts this is all they can do...
> 
> I rest my case..
Click to expand...


I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.


----------



## Ravi

Alright, bros and hos...lets go get us some KFC!!!


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Alright, bros and hos...lets go get us some KFC!!!



Check the Flame Zone, Auntie.


----------



## Article 15

Ravi said:


> Alright, bros and hos...lets go get us some KFC!!!



 I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE me some fried chicken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, bros and hos...lets go get us some KFC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE me some fried chicken!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Church's Chicken is the spot.


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Art is black.  Rightwinger is black.  We are ALL black.  You are surrounded by black Americans.
> 
> I bet you just peed yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fantasizing about me and what I do...you're hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, what can I say?
> 
> You're predictable.
Click to expand...



More dodging and avoiding the facts.
LMAO...and STILL MORE fantasizing about me or what I do or what I am...speaking of "predictable".    

I've CLEARLY won this debate based on the full scale retreat and insult campaign you negroes have resorted to as you DESPERATELY make excuses to avoid addressing the facts.

I look forward to more insulting pm and "neg rep" as you guys are too cowardly to debate in the open.


----------



## 30x90

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got negged because you earned it.  Expect MANY more.
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage.  Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from.  They are just another tool in your propaganda shed.  And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST.  I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...stay on the porch with the puppies, then, negro.
> You're scared and unable to address or refute the facts and ..as usual...resort to dodging and name calling.
> Negroes seem to think that whoever shouts the loudest or talks the most wins a debate...When presented with irrefutable facts this is all they can do...
> 
> I rest my case..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
Click to expand...


Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.


----------



## Article 15

30x90 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...stay on the porch with the puppies, then, negro.
> You're scared and unable to address or refute the facts and ..as usual...resort to dodging and name calling.
> Negroes seem to think that whoever shouts the loudest or talks the most wins a debate...When presented with irrefutable facts this is all they can do...
> 
> I rest my case..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
Click to expand...


I know you didn't miss this post: 



> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage. Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from. They are just another tool in your propaganda shed. And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST. I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.



You exposed yourself.  

You are trash.  

I spit on you.


----------



## signelect

Why don't we have a white history month or a red history month.  I can't think of a place in Africa where I would be proud to call it home.  Slavery was horrible but i did not do it.  Slavery is still going on here in this country as well as a lot of other countries around the world.  I really don't hear a lot of bad things about white but while they do discuss the so called leaders of the race why to they leave out some real self proclaim heroes like Al Sharpton and Shelia Jackson Lee who do so much.


----------



## Madeline

30x90 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...stay on the porch with the puppies, then, negro.
> You're scared and unable to address or refute the facts and ..as usual...resort to dodging and name calling.
> Negroes seem to think that whoever shouts the loudest or talks the most wins a debate...When presented with irrefutable facts this is all they can do...
> 
> I rest my case..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
Click to expand...


How about the assertion you made that "race" in humans has any biological basis?  Or that I have been PMing you?

Both lies.


----------



## Madeline

signelect said:


> Why don't we have a white history month or a red history month.  I can't think of a place in Africa where I would be proud to call it home.  Slavery was horrible but i did not do it.  Slavery is still going on here in this country as well as a lot of other countries around the world.  *I really don't hear a lot of bad things about white* but while they do discuss the so called leaders of the race why to they leave out some real self proclaim heroes like Al Sharpton and Shelia Jackson Lee who do so much.



WTF?

You ever watch the news, Sherlock?

Joshua Ricket of Concord sentenced to life in prison for murder of toddler | cleveland.com

Man arrested in Mantua bank robbery | cleveland.com

Community leaders call for Abbot John Henry to take leave from St. Herman's House of Hospitality after police find more guns | cleveland.com

Texas lawyer accused of bribing railroad union officials | cleveland.com

Task force needs help finding fugitive Kevin Keystone | cleveland.com

Just a quick sample.  All white people, signelect.  Take off the blinders.


----------



## High_Gravity

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Madeline

High_Gravity said:


> Can't we all just get along?



No.  I hate bigots, sorry.


----------



## Colin

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes..sure..whatever.....you already said that.
> 
> Apparently you're so desperate to avoid addressing the facts you've become unhinged and are repeating yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
Click to expand...


Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.


----------



## Mr Natural

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't miss this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage. Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from. They are just another tool in your propaganda shed. And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST. I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed yourself.
> 
> You are trash.
> 
> I spit on you.
Click to expand...



The racist, cracker asshole is not worthy of my spit.


----------



## High_Gravity

30X90 reminds me of Peewee Herman.


----------



## Colin

High_Gravity said:


> 30X90 reminds me of Peewee Herman.



He reminds me of this:


----------



## High_Gravity

Here is 30X90 with his lady friend.


----------



## 30x90

Article 15 said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't miss this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage. Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from. They are just another tool in your propaganda shed. And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST. I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed yourself.
> 
> You are trash.
> 
> I spit on you.
Click to expand...


hahahaha..so you can't refute any of them, right?


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging and I am certainly not scared.  I'm telling you that I know what you are.  You have been tried and measured and chopped off at the knees already.  You're "superior" ass just hasn't realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the assertion you made that "race" in humans has any biological basis?  Or that I have been PMing you?
> 
> Both lies.
Click to expand...



Post some links, research that support your claim.
Just because you deny it doesn't refute anything.

EDIT:

In fact I DID post references to that very thing...you're so busy "neg rep" me and giving the one liner drive by insults that you lost track...hahahaha..I understand....it's ok...  You're doing the best you can with the intellect you have...


----------



## 30x90

Mr Clean said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick ONE fact I posted and refute it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't miss this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "facts" in the thread are irrelevant to me, you racist piece of garbage. Your posts, like the one I quoted, expose your racism so I know where your "facts" are coming from. They are just another tool in your propaganda shed. And yes, YOU ARE A RACIST. I am not interested in having any kind of civil discussion with a person like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed yourself.
> 
> You are trash.
> 
> I spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The racist, cracker asshole is not worthy of my spit.
Click to expand...


hahahaha..good one... Very erudite and intelligent reply..About what one would expect.


----------



## 30x90

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.
Click to expand...


LMFAO..you ignore all the name calling and insults that the negroes are throwing around as they DESPERATELY avoid the truth they know they can't refute...hahahha..but I'M the racist...
..and you can't refute any of the facts, either, I see...more name calling.


----------



## 30x90

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But fear not my dear friend.....we have put laws in place to keep them from discriminating against you
> 
> Wasn't the civil rights movement great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.
Click to expand...


LMAO..Why on earth are you too afraid to hold an honest debate?..LMFAO..now you're giving me "neg rep" and cursing in private messages...Very cowardly..

If I'm so stupid and such a racist and all my points are untrue any one of you negroes should have no trouble shredding them...but no..you're all too afraid of the facts so the best you can do is PM insults to me and call people names...hahaha..

You negroes go ahead and grandstand for each other and see who can type racist the most...LMAO..Debate over..White man wins..Negroes forfeit.


----------



## GHook93

Mr Clean said:


> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.



Yes we should study and recognize slavery, but for the first time in our American schools, we should also recognize that it would not have been possible without Africans kidnapping and taking them as the spoils of tribal wars and selling them to the White Slave traders!

Black History in America is important, but many times it becomes a month were America gets divided along racial lines. Why can't we study history as Americans and not as Black, White, Latino etc Americans. 

I mean was the greatness and positive influences of Fredrick Douglass , MLK, Clarence Thomas,  Matthew Gaines (First African American State Senator in TEXAS, he was a Republican, voted in by whites in the 1870s), Maya Angelou, Sidney Poitier, Colin Powel, Condi Rice, Barack Obama, Charles Drew (creator of the the Blood Bank) and George Washington Carver (the peanut man) usually doesn't get mentioned as much. MLK will get mentioned in the context of Whites beating blacks. But they won't mention how MLK brought the races together. Whites marched right next to blacks! They won't push his message of color-blinded society! I mean you won't hear about Matthew Gaines who was instrument to the establishment of the public school system in Texas!

Black History is important and should be cherished, but Black History Month is another way liberals divide America! White History, which any way you want to twist it, has been far from significant and impactful on America than any other race, but having a White History Month would be viewed as racist! 

I don't get the justification for the hypocrisy!


----------



## Colin

30x90 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO..Why on earth are you too afraid to hold an honest debate?..LMFAO..now you're giving me "neg rep" and cursing in private messages...Very cowardly..
Click to expand...


So! You're a liar too! I cursed you in a pm? Really? I give you permission to post exactly what I said in open forum. No curses. No swearing! Expect another neg rep soon! As for cowardly...I see you posted the word coward in my visitor messages. That's ok...but I notice you have visitor messages turned off. Now that's what I call cowardly!



> If I'm so stupid and such a racist and all my points are untrue any one of you negroes should have no trouble shredding them...but no..you're all too afraid of the facts so the best you can do is PM insults to me and call people names...hahaha..



I'm not a negro and I defy you to be able to show where I have called you anything but a racist. Now I will start calling you a name that fits well...TWAT!



> You negroes go ahead and grandstand for each other and see who can type racist the most...LMAO..Debate over..White man wins..Negroes forfeit.



No need to prove again your feelings of white supremacy... you have shown just how racist you are. You can look down on blacks all you want, but let me tell you one thing. I am white, but I look down on white trash like you. Now go forth and multiply you degenerate piece of filth.


----------



## Ravi

GHook93 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your ancestors were dragged from their homeland against their will and forced into involuntary servitude to save some cheap motherfuckers the cost of labor, you can talk.
> 
> Until then, you should probably STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we should study and recognize slavery, but for the first time in our American schools, we should also recognize that it would not have been possible without Africans kidnapping and taking them as the spoils of tribal wars and selling them to the White Slave traders!
> 
> Black History in America is important, but many times it becomes a month were America gets divided along racial lines. Why can't we study history as Americans and not as Black, White, Latino etc Americans.
> 
> I mean was the greatness and positive influences of Fredrick Douglass , MLK, Clarence Thomas,  Matthew Gaines (First African American State Senator in TEXAS, he was a Republican, voted in by whites in the 1870s), Maya Angelou, Sidney Poitier, Colin Powel, Condi Rice, Barack Obama, Charles Drew (creator of the the Blood Bank) and George Washington Carver (the peanut man) usually doesn't get mentioned as much. MLK will get mentioned in the context of Whites beating blacks. But they won't mention how MLK brought the races together. Whites marched right next to blacks! They won't push his message of color-blinded society! I mean you won't hear about Matthew Gaines who was instrument to the establishment of the public school system in Texas!
> 
> Black History is important and should be cherished, but Black History Month is another way liberals divide America! White History, which any way you want to twist it, has been far from significant and impactful on America than any other race, but having a White History Month would be viewed as racist!
> 
> I don't get the justification for the hypocrisy!
Click to expand...

Dude...seriously, if you want a white history month then lobby Congress for one! Quit expecting someone else to do your work for you and get off your lazy ass!!!


----------



## Madeline

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..Why on earth are you too afraid to hold an honest debate?..LMFAO..now you're giving me "neg rep" and cursing in private messages...Very cowardly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So! You're a liar too! I cursed you in a pm? Really? I give you permission to post exactly what I said in open forum. No curses. No swearing! Expect another neg rep soon! As for cowardly...I see you posted the word coward in my visitor messages. That's ok...but I notice you have visitor messages turned off. Now that's what I call cowardly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm so stupid and such a racist and all my points are untrue any one of you negroes should have no trouble shredding them...but no..you're all too afraid of the facts so the best you can do is PM insults to me and call people names...hahaha..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a negro and I defy you to be able to show where I have called you anything but a racist. Now I will start calling you a name that fits well...TWAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negroes go ahead and grandstand for each other and see who can type racist the most...LMAO..Debate over..White man wins..Negroes forfeit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to prove again your feelings of white supremacy... you have shown just how racist you are. You can look down on blacks all you want, but let me tell you one thing. I am white, but I look down on white trash like you. Now go forth and multiply you degenerate piece of filth.
Click to expand...


Lying about PMs?  What a clever boy you are, 30 x 90.  We have neva, eva seen that trick before here at USMB.

*Yawn*


----------



## 30x90

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you made this post I wasn't sure. Now you've made it plain for all to see. You ARE indeed a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..Why on earth are you too afraid to hold an honest debate?..LMFAO..now you're giving me "neg rep" and cursing in private messages...Very cowardly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So! You're a liar too! I cursed you in a pm? Really? I give you permission to post exactly what I said in open forum. No curses. No swearing! Expect another neg rep soon! As for cowardly...I see you posted the word coward in my visitor messages. That's ok...but I notice you have visitor messages turned off. Now that's what I call cowardly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm so stupid and such a racist and all my points are untrue any one of you negroes should have no trouble shredding them...but no..you're all too afraid of the facts so the best you can do is PM insults to me and call people names...hahaha..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a negro and I defy you to be able to show where I have called you anything but a racist. Now I will start calling you a name that fits well...TWAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negroes go ahead and grandstand for each other and see who can type racist the most...LMAO..Debate over..White man wins..Negroes forfeit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to prove again your feelings of white supremacy... you have shown just how racist you are. You can look down on blacks all you want, but let me tell you one thing. I am white, but I look down on white trash like you. Now go forth and multiply you degenerate piece of filth.
Click to expand...


You're right..You didn't curse..It wasn't you.I made a mistake.  I was wrong.

_You_ were name calling not cursing...I get so much of it I lost track of who all these brave people are. 
I turned them off because you guys are flooding me with insults and cursing ...it's pretty juvenile, really.

I never said whites are supreme..in fact I even said that asians have better scores and achievements in some areas than whites..you're focused and intent on racism and me to the point that you can't be objective...just refute any claim I made earlier in this thread....

Bring your facts and have an honest debate...


----------



## Truthmatters

Its all cultural, we are all Africans


----------



## Ravi

30x90 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..Why on earth are you too afraid to hold an honest debate?..LMFAO..now you're giving me "neg rep" and cursing in private messages...Very cowardly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So! You're a liar too! I cursed you in a pm? Really? I give you permission to post exactly what I said in open forum. No curses. No swearing! Expect another neg rep soon! As for cowardly...I see you posted the word coward in my visitor messages. That's ok...but I notice you have visitor messages turned off. Now that's what I call cowardly!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a negro and I defy you to be able to show where I have called you anything but a racist. Now I will start calling you a name that fits well...TWAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negroes go ahead and grandstand for each other and see who can type racist the most...LMAO..Debate over..White man wins..Negroes forfeit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to prove again your feelings of white supremacy... you have shown just how racist you are. You can look down on blacks all you want, but let me tell you one thing. I am white, but I look down on white trash like you. Now go forth and multiply you degenerate piece of filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right..You didn't curse..It wasn't you.I made a mistake.  I was wrong.
> 
> _You_ were name calling not cursing...I get so much of it I lost track of who all these brave people are.
> I turned them off because you guys are flooding me with insults and cursing ...it's pretty juvenile, really.
> 
> I never said whites are supreme..in fact I even said that asians have better scores and achievements in some areas than whites..you're focused and intent on racism and me to the point that you can't be objective...just refute any claim I made earlier in this thread....
> 
> Bring your facts and have an honest debate...
Click to expand...

So basically you believe (erroneously) that asians are superior to gringos and you accept it so you think blacks should accept that they are inferior to whites.

Awesome!


----------



## Truthmatters

Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.


----------



## 30x90

Truthmatters said:


> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.



..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....


----------



## Truthmatters

And some people deny science to retain failed ideas


----------



## 30x90

Truthmatters said:


> And some people deny science to retain failed ideas



Post your scientific evidence. I've been saying that for 2 days.


----------



## Tank

30x90,
Liberals feel superiour to blacks, thus why they patronize blacks


----------



## Truthmatters

you are of african descent


----------



## rightwinger

30x90 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" ?
> 
> OHHHH. I get it now..You're a negro! I should have recognized the signs...My error..
> 
> Well, *that* explains a whole LOT! I understand now...You're doing the best you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....but not many blacks were able to vote for civil rights legislation.....now it will be there to protect you when you need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We won't need the government to "protect" us.
> 
> We rely on a more "sure fire" method..so to speak.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm...

Could you be hinting at "Second Amendment Remedies"???


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.



If I thought someone was lessor then myself I would give them Affirmative Action.


----------



## Colin

30x90 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or *participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....*
Click to expand...


You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!


----------



## Madeline

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or *participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!
Click to expand...


Civilized racism is an oxymoron.


----------



## 30x90

Madeline said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or *participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Civilized racism is an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?

Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?

Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?

Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?


----------



## 30x90

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or *participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!
Click to expand...


Point out where I'm wrong?

Here. try this and see if YOU can give HONEST answers...No one else has...They run away as fast as they can when they see these questions.

Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?

Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?

Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?

Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?

Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?

Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?


----------



## Colin

30x90 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and other people can't reason, use logic, follow a simple conversation or *participate in a polite, civilized, honest debate....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point out where I'm wrong?
> 
> Here. try this and see if YOU can give HONEST answers...No one else has...They run away as fast as they can when they see these questions.
> 
> Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?
> 
> Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?
> 
> Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?
Click to expand...


I don't discuss with racist trash. I wouldn't dirty myself.


----------



## IanC

Truthmatters said:


> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.




thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.


----------



## 30x90

Colin said:


> 30x90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call your brand of racism civilized? You are one sad and sick individual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point out where I'm wrong?
> 
> Here. try this and see if YOU can give HONEST answers...No one else has...They run away as fast as they can when they see these questions.
> 
> Do negroes commit more crime PER CAPITA than whites. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more unwed negro mothers PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes on welfare PER CAPITA than white people. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more negroes that don't finish high school PER CAPITA than white. Yes or No?
> 
> Are there more black on white crimes than the opposite. Yes or No?
> 
> Do negroes rape more white women or do white men rape more negro women?
> 
> Is negro IQ lower ON AVERAGE than white (or Asian) people. Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discuss with racist trash. I wouldn't dirty myself.
Click to expand...


Right..well, XXXXXXXX


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.
Click to expand...


And I for one am thankful to know you


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people feel so bad about themselves they need to find someone to peg as lessor than themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
Click to expand...


could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
Click to expand...


No one is "better" than anyone else, I don't see how someone paying more taxes than someone else makes them a better person. OJ Simpson must be better than everyone on this board than because of the taxes he paid.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "better" than anyone else, I don't see how someone paying more taxes than someone else makes them a better person. OJ Simpson must be better than everyone on this board than because of the taxes he paid.
Click to expand...


bad example. millions were spent prosecuting him. a black who earns enough to be a net tax payer is a better citizen than a white who is a net tax recipient. other factors like criminality, community service, etc come into play but overall those who pay the bills are more necessary to a functioning society than those who take more than they give.


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is "better" than anyone else, I don't see how someone paying more taxes than someone else makes them a better person. OJ Simpson must be better than everyone on this board than because of the taxes he paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bad example. millions were spent prosecuting him. a black who earns enough to be a net tax payer is a better citizen than a white who is a net tax recipient. other factors like criminality, community service, etc come into play but overall those who pay the bills are more necessary to a functioning society than those who take more than they give.
Click to expand...


You could say someone who is a net tax payer is more valuable member to society maybe but a better person I don't know if thats true, I don't think you can tell alot about someone just because they have a good job and pay taxes. Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy were tax paying citizens weren't they?


----------



## Colin

This is for you 30X90. It'll remind you of your weekly back room meetings.

Of course you'll know the words by heart, but tell me something...do you and your mates stand when it plays?


----------



## Madeline

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny. people who are successful have every right to point out the deficiencies of those that they have to pay the bills for. I am not saying we shouldnt pay, but we ceertainly are correct in saying we are better and more useful citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
Click to expand...


Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?

BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.

Asshole.


----------



## High_Gravity

Madeline said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is "better" than anyone else, I don't see how someone paying more taxes than someone else makes them a better person. OJ Simpson must be better than everyone on this board than because of the taxes he paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad example. millions were spent prosecuting him. a black who earns enough to be a net tax payer is a better citizen than a white who is a net tax recipient. other factors like criminality, community service, etc come into play but overall those who pay the bills are more necessary to a functioning society than those who take more than they give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could say someone who is a net tax payer is more valuable member to society maybe but a better person I don't know if thats true, I don't think you can tell alot about someone just because they have a good job and pay taxes. Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy were tax paying citizens weren't they?
Click to expand...


I doubt either one of those serial killers earned enough to be net payers but, again, they were criminals that needed to be prosecuted and jailed. why arent you focusing on the 40 percent of blacks that use govt programs vs 20 percent of whites? or the multiple rate of black criminality which imposes costs for policing, jailing and victimization?

I respect citizens who take care of themselves, their families and their surroundings. what is controversial about that? the controversy comes into play when it is observed that blacks are much less likely to be able to do that, especially when they are concentrated in particular areas.


----------



## IanC

[ QUOTE=Madeline;3310470]





IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
Click to expand...


Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?

BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.

Asshole.[/QUOTE]


actually you bring up a good point. good citizens provide good conditions to raise their children to mature into future good citizens. parent who are hard working and involved with their communities and schools are much more likely to produce offspring that emulate those same traits. 

whats with calling me obcenities for making common sense observations?


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> bad example. millions were spent prosecuting him. a black who earns enough to be a net tax payer is a better citizen than a white who is a net tax recipient. other factors like criminality, community service, etc come into play but overall those who pay the bills are more necessary to a functioning society than those who take more than they give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say someone who is a net tax payer is more valuable member to society maybe but a better person I don't know if thats true, I don't think you can tell alot about someone just because they have a good job and pay taxes. Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy were tax paying citizens weren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt either one of those serial killers earned enough to be net payers but, again, they were criminals that needed to be prosecuted and jailed. why arent you focusing on the 40 percent of blacks that use govt programs vs 20 percent of whites? or the multiple rate of black criminality which imposes costs for policing, jailing and victimization?
> 
> I respect citizens who take care of themselves, their families and their surroundings. what is controversial about that? the controversy comes into play when it is observed that blacks are much less likely to be able to do that, especially when they are concentrated in particular areas.
Click to expand...


Those 20 percent of whites you listed equals out to more white people on assistance than blacks, either case, are you saying all people on assistance are worthless and not good people? I am not too sure if that is true, especially now with record numbers of people unemployed across the board regardless of race.


----------



## Madeline

IanC said:


> [ QUOTE=Madeline;3310470]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you are not better than anyone else and you are not "paying the bills" for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...



actually you bring up a good point. good citizens provide good conditions to raise their children to mature into future good citizens. parent who are hard working and involved with their communities and schools are much more likely to produce offspring that emulate those same traits. 

whats with calling me obcenities for making common sense observations?[/QUOTE]

I am cranky today.  Blame it on 30 x 90.  

My apologies.      

Yes, any society is best served if it has the largest number of middle class people, Ian.  However, an expansion in the wealthy class -- in number, or by concentration of wealth -- has a deleterious effect on a society, just an expansion of the group of poor does.   In an ideal society, there are the fewest possible of either sort.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.
Click to expand...



why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
Click to expand...


I understand that but alot of criminals do have jobs and pay taxes, I'm trying to say that there is more to what a person is worth than what he pays in taxes.


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
Click to expand...


Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?


----------



## Tank

In todays news

College board: Minorities lag in AP test performance - chicagotribune.com


----------



## IanC

Madeline said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ QUOTE=Madeline;3310470]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> could you explain how people who pay net taxes are not better citizens than those who are net recipients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, because people are not assigned a monetary value anymore?
> 
> BTW, under your theory, all children are without value.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> actually you bring up a good point. good citizens provide good conditions to raise their children to mature into future good citizens. parent who are hard working and involved with their communities and schools are much more likely to produce offspring that emulate those same traits.
> 
> whats with calling me obcenities for making common sense observations?
Click to expand...


I am cranky today.  Blame it on 30 x 90.  

My apologies.      

Yes, any society is best served if it has the largest number of middle class people, Ian.  However, an expansion in the wealthy class -- in number, or by concentration of wealth -- has a deleterious effect on a society, just an expansion of the group of poor does.   In an ideal society, there are the fewest possible of either sort.

[/QUOTE]


no problem, we all have those type of days

your other point is why I support affimative action, just not the group quotas that it has devolved into.


----------



## Madeline

rightwinger said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
Click to expand...


Obviously, the rich.  How many multi-billion dollar gas station robberies you ever heard of?


----------



## IanC

rightwinger said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you can say someone is better than someone because they happen to pay taxes, there are plenty of rapists and child molestors out there who hold down legit jobs and pay taxes, I would hardly say they are better people because they pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
Click to expand...




who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?


----------



## Tank

Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.



HAHA your joking.


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
Click to expand...


Bernie Madoff stole $18 billion

Take a lot of liquor stores to add up to that


----------



## rightwinger

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA your joking.
Click to expand...


The key word is "arrested"


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA your joking.
Click to expand...

Blacks were nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites - Google Search.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA your joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites - Google Search.
Click to expand...


Like rightwinger said, the key word is arrested.


----------



## Madeline

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep talking about criminals? criminals are by definition not good citizens. good citizens are those that add more to society than they take out. some of us have some outstanding quality that overrides other considerations but most of us are not outstanding and our contributions are monetary by paying considerible taxes and looking after our families and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
Click to expand...


Do you think that driving up costs and stealing assets will enhance my safety?  Am I gonna be more secure when gasoline is at $5 a gallon?


----------



## IanC

rightwinger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are nearly 3 times as likely to be arrested for forgery, counterfeiting, and embezzlement as Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA your joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The key word is "arrested"
Click to expand...




its a fact that blacks have a higher rate of white collar crime. 3x as high seems exaggerated but I could be wrong.


----------



## IanC

rightwinger said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff stole $18 billion
> 
> Take a lot of liquor stores to add up to that
Click to expand...



how many people did Madoff murder or beat up? I would rather lose money than my life.


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA your joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word is "arrested"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a fact that blacks have a higher rate of white collar crime. 3x as high seems exaggerated but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


One group gets "arrested"

The other gets "reassigned"


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff stole $18 billion
> 
> Take a lot of liquor stores to add up to that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how many people did Madoff murder or beat up? I would rather lose money than my life.
Click to expand...


I really don't know..

How many did Hitler and Stalin murder or beat up?

Is it racial makeup or is it a case of circumstances?


----------



## IanC

[ QUOTE=Madeline;3310724]





IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
Click to expand...


Do you think that driving up costs and stealing assets will enhance my safety?  Am I gonna be more secure when gasoline is at $5 a gallon?[/QUOTE]


Madoff stole 20B. that is a small percentage of crime over the decades he was operating. unless you are pretty wealthy I think you should worry more about a petty larceny turned violent.


----------



## rightwinger

IanC said:


> [ QUOTE=Madeline;3310724]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who steals more.....the rich or the poor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that driving up costs and stealing assets will enhance my safety?  Am I gonna be more secure when gasoline is at $5 a gallon?
Click to expand...



Madoff stole 20B. that is a small percentage of crime over the decades he was operating. unless you are pretty wealthy I think you should worry more about a petty larceny turned violent.[/QUOTE]

I worry more about losing my life savings


----------



## Madeline

rightwinger said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ QUOTE=Madeline;3310724]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> who commits the most violence? are you more worried about your family's safety or your bank account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that driving up costs and stealing assets will enhance my safety?  Am I gonna be more secure when gasoline is at $5 a gallon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madoff stole 20B. that is a small percentage of crime over the decades he was operating. unless you are pretty wealthy I think you should worry more about a petty larceny turned violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worry more about losing my life savings
Click to expand...


Shit rolls downhill, Ian.  Madoff's theft = bankrupted charities and private businesses = lost jobs = poverty = crime.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> Shit rolls downhill, Ian.  Madoff's theft = bankrupted charities and private businesses = lost jobs = poverty = crime.


Ya, and Aids, school dropouts, rape, gangs, obesity, out of wedlock children, abortions, poor tests scores, droopy pants......


----------



## bodecea

Tank said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit rolls downhill, Ian.  Madoff's theft = bankrupted charities and private businesses = lost jobs = poverty = crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and Aids, school dropouts, rape, gangs, obesity, out of wedlock children, abortions, poor tests scores, droopy pants......
Click to expand...


Pretty much found in all ethnic groups....so your point would be?


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> Which Month is Support Your Local Jew Month?  I want some sponge cake.......that's good eating.


Fact: Jews run all the best delis


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> We're all black,  30 x 90.  Me, rightwinger, Ravi....everyone on this thread but you and Tank.
> 
> USMB stands for United Sexy Men who are Black, so naturally, it attracts the ladies like me.
> 
> Didn't you know?


I thought this was the United Skinheads of Mississippi: Biloxi?




​


----------



## Ropey

JBeukema said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Month is Support Your Local Jew Month?  I want some sponge cake.......that's good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: Jews run all the best delis
Click to expand...


That's not a fact. That's simply fact up.


----------



## The Gadfly

"You imply that it's normal for them to act that way".
In the environment I described, it is.This is what happens when people have little hope, no advantages, and precious little self-esteem.Those who have little respect for themselves, usually have no respect for others; those who are not taught to believe in themselves, have no faith in society or its institutions. Really confident young men don't act out, or engage in a lot of macho posturing and violence to "prove themselves"; girls taught to value themselves don't get knocked up by a succession of users. These kids aren't tough, they're already broken at an early age. You know why "anecdotal experience counts"? Each and every young man that somehow comes out of that environment alive, emotionally intact, and contributing to society is a victory over the odds; every young girl who comes out knowing she IS somebody, not just a "ho" or "baby mama", is a victory; every kid who doesn't have his or her life wrecked or taken before even having a chance to live is a victory, and every single one of those victories matters. We may never put an end to poverty and dependency and ignorance; saving what we can from its clutches will be done the same way we will eventually end racism and hatred-one person, one heart, one mind at a time. It's a slow, difficult, frustrating process. Standing on the sidelines throwing more contempt, outrage and criticism is not going to help. So if you want more insecure violent predators roaming the street in packs trying to "prove their manhood", keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine. If you want more unwed mothers, kids raising kids, and fatherless children to continue the cycle, keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine with that too. 

But whatever you do, don't ever indicate that you care, never cut them a break, and by all means don't let them have so much as a day, much less a month, to learn something about their history and realize that not everyone who looks like them is a guaranteed failure, a reject and worthy only of scorn. For heaven's sake, don't let them have anything to feel good about, or any reason to think they actually are and can be "somebody", instead of a nobody. Don't let them have anyone who looks like them to look up to. Don't do anything that might make any of them think that they and those like them actually matter. Don't ever let them get the idea that people of their race have ever contributed anything meaningful to America.  Yes, you'd better get rid of Black History Month, and MLK day, and anything else that might raise their self esteem, or make them think they're anything but second class. That'll insure that most of them stay right where you like them, out of sight, out of mind, until they do something bad that makes the headlines.That way, you'll always have those statistics of crime, violence, illegitimate births, absent fathers, ignorance, low achievement, and poor test scores to beat them about the head with, when they get too "uppity", and actually think they deserve to be your equals. It makes a great weapon to convince others that Blacks just don't measure up, a great way to demean an entire race, and best of all, a way to convince yourself you were right all along, and it's all THEIR fault! Get enough people to follow your example, and maybe you can "keep them in their place" for another 100 years. The more I think about it, that explains a lot about those of you who get so upset about this time every year.


----------



## Tank

The Gadfly said:


> So if you want more insecure violent predators roaming the street in packs trying to "prove their manhood", keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine. If you want more unwed mothers, kids raising kids, and fatherless children to continue the cycle, keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine with that too.


Thats right, I control blacks behaviour.


----------



## Madeline

Tank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you want more insecure violent predators roaming the street in packs trying to "prove their manhood", keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine. If you want more unwed mothers, kids raising kids, and fatherless children to continue the cycle, keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right, I control blacks behaviour.
Click to expand...


So then, why can't you control your own?  Being an asshole is a choice, Tank.  You dun have to be this way.


----------



## Wingsofwind

Madeline said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you want more insecure violent predators roaming the street in packs trying to "prove their manhood", keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine. If you want more unwed mothers, kids raising kids, and fatherless children to continue the cycle, keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right, I control blacks behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, why can't you control your own?  Being an asshole is a choice, Tank.  You dun have to be this way.
Click to expand...


He was being sarcastic, meaning he is not the reason why they act the way they do.


----------



## rightwinger

Wingsofwind said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right, I control blacks behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why can't you control your own?  Being an asshole is a choice, Tank.  You dun have to be this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was being sarcastic, meaning he is not the reason why they act the way they do.
Click to expand...


For the large part....racists like Tank are part of the reason


----------



## The Gadfly

Tank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you want more insecure violent predators roaming the street in packs trying to "prove their manhood", keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine. If you want more unwed mothers, kids raising kids, and fatherless children to continue the cycle, keep doing what you're doing; it's working just fine with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right, I control blacks behaviour.
Click to expand...


*Individually* you don't, but your attitude, multiplied by the millions or tens of millions who share it, contributes a lot, a hell of a lot, to perpetuating the circumstances I outlined above. Those circumstances, whether or not they "cause" the behavior you object to, at the least provide a fertile breeding ground for it. 

In light of that, I think it is safe to say you individually are doing your fair share toward perpetuating the very behavior you complain of; you're certainly not doing or saying anything which might actually help in solving or mitigating it. In fact you seem completely opposed to anything which might help do that (Black History Month included).

What I would like to know in this context, is why you feel having a Black History Month is of any great cost or inconvenience to you, or harms you in any way whatever?  I don't see it; I don't see that a little goodwill or empathy for others costs any of us so much as one thin dime, any more than a friendly greeting, a smile or a kind word does. Then again, I'm amazed how many people apparently can't manage even that, these days. What a wretched, miserable, impoverished existence THAT must be. That is a poverty of the spirit far worse than any poverty of the purse.


----------



## Madeline

Imagine this scenario:  you have a teenaged daughter who you are helping to land her first job.  Tank is the hiring supervisor.  If that child is black, will she come away from her interaction with him feeling more confident, more hopeful, more peaceful towards her fellow man?  Not likely, is it?

Now imagine she is hurt by Tank's attitude.  How do you console her?  

Now multiple that 1 Million times before that child is 18.

THAT is the harm bigots do.


----------



## Tank

Your not describing me, your describing Affirmative Action


----------



## Tank

The Gadfly said:


> What I would like to know in this context, is why you feel having a Black History Month is of any great cost or inconvenience to you, or harms you in any way whatever?  I don't see it; I don't see that a little goodwill or empathy for others costs any of us


 Even though it makes you feel better about yourself, having "empathy" for someone because of their skin color is wrong.


----------



## Madeline

Tank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know in this context, is why you feel having a Black History Month is of any great cost or inconvenience to you, or harms you in any way whatever?  I don't see it; I don't see that a little goodwill or empathy for others costs any of us
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it makes you feel better about yourself, having "empathy" for someone because of their skin color is wrong.
Click to expand...


WTF?  I even have a wee bit of empathy for you, Tank.  Has to suck, being such an asshole.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> WTF?  I even have a wee bit of empathy for you, Tank.  Has to suck, being such an asshole.


Is that why you have so much "empathy" for blacks, you think it sucks to be them?


----------



## The Gadfly

Tank said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know in this context, is why you feel having a Black History Month is of any great cost or inconvenience to you, or harms you in any way whatever?  I don't see it; I don't see that a little goodwill or empathy for others costs any of us
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it makes you feel better about yourself, having "empathy" for someone because of their skin color is wrong.
Click to expand...


How about having empathy for people who for years were denied the promise of "liberty and justice for all"; who were denied the constitutional rights afforded the rest of us; who still face discrimination and prejudice daily; and whose culture and history are still disparaged by a lot of their fellow Americans, just because of the color of their skin? How about having empathy for those who were so long denied the opportunities America gave the rest of us, and still are having to catch up to the rest of us because of it? You call that wrong? I call it simple human decency. You think they're being "given" too much-care to trade places with them?

Maybe it's because I'm a Southerner, and I know what it's like to be on the receiving end of bigotry myself (some people don't like us much, either). Maybe it's because I've seen too many people brutalized, degraded, and mistreated. Maybe it's because I've seen brave men defend this country, and come home to be treated as second-class citizens. Maybe it's because I believe that the ideals expressed in the constitution and the Declaration of Independence are more than words on a sheet of paper, or maybe it's because I love my country enough to want her to live up to those ideals good people have died to defend. Whatever the reason, I believe other human beings, and especially my fellow Americans, are worth giving a damn about, whether they happen to look like me or not, so yes, I care. If you don't, that's your loss.


----------



## Tank

I get it Gadfly, you pity black folks

If you really see people as your equal, you will treat them as your equal.

Hey, did you know in America blacks could own property, own a business and vote long before Asians could?


----------



## BrianH

Article 15 said:


> The black experience is a big part of our history and not something to be shoved under the rug because it makes people feel guilty somehow.



Anyone who feels guilty about slavery is truly ignorant.  I don't feel guilty for crap because I didn't do crap.  All of our ancestors were enslaved by another people at some point in the history of mankind.


----------



## steeliniraq

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is not about hating white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, when they mention slavery it is.
Click to expand...


I see what you are doing and i like it


----------



## sitarro

BrianH said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black experience is a big part of our history and not something to be shoved under the rug because it makes people feel guilty somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who feels guilty about slavery is truly ignorant.  I don't feel guilty for crap because I didn't do crap.  All of our ancestors were enslaved by another people at some point in the history of mankind.
Click to expand...


I agree, my ancestors were enslaved by the British in the 1500s, I don't hate the British for that nor do I want anything from them, it was a different time and place. We don't have an Acadian People month to harp on all of the injustices that were done to them. 
There are a lot of very cruel things being done to fellow humans today and most of it is in Africa, the Middle East and Asia........ I don't see the hand wringing about that by very many including blacks who are suppose to be so sensitive to it. It's so much easier to just blame America for it's faults which are minor compared to many around the world.


----------



## BrianH

sitarro said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black experience is a big part of our history and not something to be shoved under the rug because it makes people feel guilty somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who feels guilty about slavery is truly ignorant.  I don't feel guilty for crap because I didn't do crap.  All of our ancestors were enslaved by another people at some point in the history of mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, my ancestors were enslaved by the British in the 1500s, I don't hate the British for that nor do I want anything from them, it was a different time and place. We don't have an Acadian People month to harp on all of the injustices that were done to them.
> There are a lot of very cruel things being done to fellow humans today and most of it is in Africa, the Middle East and Asia........ I don't see the hand wringing about that by very many including blacks who are suppose to be so sensitive to it. It's so much easier to just blame America for it's faults which are minor compared to many around the world.
Click to expand...


It's absurd to attempt to make someone who never owned slaves feel sorry or guilty for someone who has never been enslaved.  I can see this issue being the case with some of the posters on this board because they lived through eras where races are not tolerated as much; however, I firmly believe that the vast majority of blacks are born with the same opportunities in life as whites these days.  I was born into a poor family.  My family actually picked cotton and where sharecroppers after the Civil War and through the depression.  My great-grandma is still alive today and still saves things because of the hard times.  I've lived in trailer-houses and even an actual small travel-trailer for a while.  My parents got pregnant in high school and started working poor-paying jobs.  My dad made something of himself. He's been working for the same electric company since I was born and now gets paid great.  He's the mayor of my hometown (smaller town).  I went to college on my own dime (with a few small grants), and worked two jobs to get through it.  My parents couldn't afford to send me.    I am now living a good life because of my parents hard work and my hard work.  I wasn't born with a golden spoon in my mouth; hell not even a spork.  But my parents took the time to make sure that they encouraged me to get an education.  There's an entirely differnet reason why AA communities are suffering today....IMO.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know in this context, is why you feel having a Black History Month is of any great cost or inconvenience to you, or harms you in any way whatever?  I don't see it; I don't see that a little goodwill or empathy for others costs any of us
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it makes you feel better about yourself, having "empathy" for someone because of their skin color is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about having empathy for people who for years were denied the promise of "liberty and justice for all"; who were denied the constitutional rights afforded the rest of us; who still face discrimination and prejudice daily; and whose culture and history are still disparaged by a lot of their fellow Americans, just because of the color of their skin? How about having empathy for those who were so long denied the opportunities America gave the rest of us, and still are having to catch up to the rest of us because of it? You call that wrong? I call it simple human decency. You think they're being "given" too much-care to trade places with them?
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a Southerner, and I know what it's like to be on the receiving end of bigotry myself (some people don't like us much, either). Maybe it's because I've seen too many people brutalized, degraded, and mistreated. Maybe it's because I've seen brave men defend this country, and come home to be treated as second-class citizens. Maybe it's because I believe that the ideals expressed in the constitution and the Declaration of Independence are more than words on a sheet of paper, or maybe it's because I love my country enough to want her to live up to those ideals good people have died to defend. Whatever the reason, I believe other human beings, and especially my fellow Americans, are worth giving a damn about, whether they happen to look like me or not, so yes, I care. If you don't, that's your loss.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about Jews or Christians?

Most of the examples you used are part of history, not what is happening now. Quit living in the past.

You see, this is exactly the reason this history month is bull shit.

The other day Matt Snort, Hopkinsville's resident Black History month spokesman for a local radio station, talked about how many lynchings have taken place in Christian County KY. 12 to be exact. One black for pushing her master down a well, another for causing the death of a baby, so-on, and so-on. The last lynching he jokingly mentioned happened in Jasper TX to a fellow named James Byrd. (Snort actually chuckled when he said this) One could argue that he wasn't lynched but he was dragged to death. This little fact was omitted. 

This history of lynchings has been repeated all month. I also failed to see what Matt Snort thought was so funny about it. I also failed to see why we have to listen to this year after year. After reading your post, I can clearly see why.


----------



## Tank

Without whites, blacks have no history


----------



## Ballentine

Why is there no 'White History Month'?


----------



## High_Gravity

Ballentine said:


> Why is there no 'White History Month'?



White history is taught all year round.


----------



## Ballentine

High_Gravity said:


> Ballentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no 'White History Month'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White history is taught all year round.
Click to expand...


So... I guess you could say White History Month is 10 months out of the year?


----------



## High_Gravity

Ballentine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no 'White History Month'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White history is taught all year round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... I guess you could say White History Month is 10 months out of the year?
Click to expand...


I suppose.


----------



## Madeline

High_Gravity said:


> Ballentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> White history is taught all year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I guess you could say White History Month is 10 months out of the year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose.
Click to expand...


Except that 10 + 1 = 11, and there are twelve months in a year.


----------



## Tank

White history is always being taught everywhere, because it is always happening everywhere.

Right now the middle east is changing because white people have invented a better way for them to communicate with each other.


----------



## The Gadfly

mudwhistle said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it makes you feel better about yourself, having "empathy" for someone because of their skin color is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about having empathy for people who for years were denied the promise of "liberty and justice for all"; who were denied the constitutional rights afforded the rest of us; who still face discrimination and prejudice daily; and whose culture and history are still disparaged by a lot of their fellow Americans, just because of the color of their skin? How about having empathy for those who were so long denied the opportunities America gave the rest of us, and still are having to catch up to the rest of us because of it? You call that wrong? I call it simple human decency. You think they're being "given" too much-care to trade places with them?
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a Southerner, and I know what it's like to be on the receiving end of bigotry myself (some people don't like us much, either). Maybe it's because I've seen too many people brutalized, degraded, and mistreated. Maybe it's because I've seen brave men defend this country, and come home to be treated as second-class citizens. Maybe it's because I believe that the ideals expressed in the constitution and the Declaration of Independence are more than words on a sheet of paper, or maybe it's because I love my country enough to want her to live up to those ideals good people have died to defend. Whatever the reason, I believe other human beings, and especially my fellow Americans, are worth giving a damn about, whether they happen to look like me or not, so yes, I care. If you don't, that's your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Jews or Christians?
> 
> Most of the examples you used are part of history, not what is happening now. Quit living in the past.
> 
> You see, this is exactly the reason this history month is bull shit.
> 
> The other day Matt Snort, Hopkinsville's resident Black History month spokesman for a local radio station, talked about how many lynchings have taken place in Christian County KY. 12 to be exact. One black for pushing her master down a well, another for causing the death of a baby, so-on, and so-on. The last lynching he jokingly mentioned happened in Jasper TX to a fellow named James Byrd. (Snort actually chuckled when he said this) One could argue that he wasn't lynched but he was dragged to death. This little fact was omitted.
> 
> This history of lynchings has been repeated all month. I also failed to see what Matt Snort thought was so funny about it. I also failed to see why we have to listen to this year after year. After reading your post, I can clearly see why.
Click to expand...

Where to start? Well, first of all, the crime of "lynching" doesn't necessarily involve hanging; lynching is simply group or mob violence against an individual-a great many lynching victims have been beaten, shot, or in the case of James Byrd, dragged to death. I don't believe you're quite THAT ignorant, so stop playing semantic games; that's both disingenuous, and rather transparent.

Second, I am delighted to hear that racial bigotry and discrimination no longer exist in America; but it's pretty obvious from comments posted  here (on this thread and elsewhere) that quite a few people, (possibly including you?) didn't get the memo on that. Perhaps those of us who see examples daily are imagining those? I don't think so. This is not ancient history from some other land; I'm talking about what has gone on right here in America, and the poisonous residue of it still exists, right here in America today. If it did not, we would not have posters here trying to rationalize it, justify it, and/or pretending it doesn't matter.


----------



## The Gadfly

Tank said:


> I get it Gadfly, you pity black folks
> 
> If you really see people as your equal, you will treat them as your equal.
> 
> Hey, did you know in America blacks could own property, own a business and vote long before Asians could?



No, you do not "get it". Obviously you do not understand the meaning of the word "empathy" (why am I not surprised?). Empathy is not "pity"; it's an attempt to recognize and understand the feelings of others whose life experiences may have been quite different from one's own. This often engenders respect and admiration, rather than "pity"; I happen to think that restraint in the face of violence and insult, and achievement in the face of obstacles deliberately placed in one's path by others, deserves both respect and admiration. I'll save the pity for those who are the truly victimized and downtrodden, for those still struggling in poverty and despair....and for you, with that cold, withered, unfeeling, hardened knot of a thing that serves you as a conscience and a soul. I'd rather trade places with the poorest of the poor, than exist in the cheerless, angry spiritual desert you seem to inhabit.


----------



## Tank

I just simply believe that all people should be treated equality and having a black history, black caucus, Miss black America, and so on is not equality.

Blacks in America are treated differently as children are to adults, and it's making things worse.


----------



## usa86

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it Gadfly, you pity black folks
> 
> If you really see people as your equal, you will treat them as your equal.
> 
> Hey, did you know in America blacks could own property, own a business and vote long before Asians could?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you do not "get it". Obviously you do not understand the meaning of the word "empathy" (why am I not surprised?). Empathy is not "pity"; it's an attempt to recognize and understand the feelings of others whose life experiences may have been quite different from one's own. This often engenders respect and admiration, rather than "pity"; I happen to think that restraint in the face of violence and insult, and achievement in the face of obstacles deliberately placed in one's path by others, deserves both respect and admiration. I'll save the pity for those who are the truly victimized and downtrodden, for those still struggling in poverty and despair....and for you, with that cold, withered, unfeeling, hardened knot of a thing that serves you as a conscience and a soul. I'd rather trade places with the poorest of the poor, than exist in the cheerless, angry spiritual desert you seem to inhabit.
Click to expand...


The majority of the racism and disgust with the black community if today is fueled by the self proclaimed title of a "victim" that so many blacks carry. Sure slavery was a bad thing but nobody alive today is suffering physically, mentally, or emotionally because of it. The beauty of history is that you can learn from it and from there work to make things better. The call for reparations and compensation from offenses that took place prior to 1865 is ridiculous.

There have been multiple attempts to provide blacks with opportunities to advance themselves but they have been their own worst enemy. From the enactment of the 14th amendment, repeal of Jim Crow laws, civil rights movement, affirmative action, and over $200 million in grants and scholarships for blacks only. Sure it doesn't erase the past but it does give blacks the vehicles or mediums to improve their lives.

However, this has had little impact mainly because of the home environment. The continuous outcry for more and more entitlements and the celebration of getting that "Obama money" doesn't help race relations. Blacks make up 12.4% of the U.S. population but are over 60% of the U.S. prison population. Also 67% of black children grow up in a single parent home generally void of a male figure. How about that despite all of the money available for secondary education that only 25% of black males that get into college actually graduate and 42% of black females graduate. 

Personal responsibility is the name of the game. Blacks need to take action to improve their own lives and stop blaming others. Quit criticizing the system when their aren't even enough people trying to take advantage of the opportunities already provided. People get tired of listening to the victim speech. Blacks need to denounce people like Al Sharpton  because he uses racism to make a living. They need to respect people like Bill Cosby who challenged black men to step up and fulfill their responsibilities.

Blacks can sit around, keep collecting their entitlement checks, and play the role of the victim. But in the even they haven't realized the U.S. and the world are not going to stop moving and wait for them. Black community leaders and especially parents need to step up and teach them that life can improve. But we all know that isn't going to happen the same destructive cycles will continue. I think it is so much more commendable when a black male or female comes from nothing an becomes something like a doctor or lawyer, as opposed to a white who comes from a middle to upper class family and accomplishes the same thing. The black male or female who accomplishes that sort of status will appreciate what they have and know the value of hard work. There have been enough examples of blacks doing this to show that the system and advantages work. The excuses are running out.


----------



## jeffrockit

Madeline said:


> What a POV you have, mudwhistle.  For starters, I like history very much and I approve of any effort to teach it.  I think most schools neglect to teach the history of the poor, no matter what race, and so it is also a window on that many students do not usually get.  Yes, the story of black Americans' struggle for civil rights is in part the story of evil committed by some whites -- but it is also the story of great courage and respect on the part of other whites.  The story of black Americans is not an exclusively black story.
> 
> The struggle for civil rights in this country is so recent, I lived through most of the significant events.  Could we cherish our nation's ability to correct evils of the past for mebbe just a wee while longer before we commence to pretending none of that matters anymore?
> 
> As for race relations getting worse in the past two years....what are you basing that claim on?



Actor Morgan Freeman disagrees with Black history month:

Morgan Freeman asks the question "you are gonna relegate my history to one month, which month is white history month"? This in an interview with Mike Wallace. Wallace then states he is Jewish so Freeman then asks "when is Jewish history month". Wallace states "there is not one". Wallace then asks what do we do about racism and Freeman states "stop talking about it". He tells Wallace he will stop referring to him as a "white man" and Wallace should stop referring to him as a "black man".
For all the talk about wanting to just be treated as equals, African Americans seem to want to separate themselves more and more.
http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/morgan_freeman_isnt_a_fan_of_black_history_month


----------



## Madeline

jeffrockit said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a POV you have, mudwhistle.  For starters, I like history very much and I approve of any effort to teach it.  I think most schools neglect to teach the history of the poor, no matter what race, and so it is also a window on that many students do not usually get.  Yes, the story of black Americans' struggle for civil rights is in part the story of evil committed by some whites -- but it is also the story of great courage and respect on the part of other whites.  The story of black Americans is not an exclusively black story.
> 
> The struggle for civil rights in this country is so recent, I lived through most of the significant events.  Could we cherish our nation's ability to correct evils of the past for mebbe just a wee while longer before we commence to pretending none of that matters anymore?
> 
> As for race relations getting worse in the past two years....what are you basing that claim on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Morgan Freeman disagrees with Black history month:
> 
> Morgan Freeman asks the question "you are gonna relegate my history to one month, which month is white history month"? This in an interview with Mike Wallace. Wallace then states he is Jewish so Freeman then asks "when is Jewish history month". Wallace states "there is not one". Wallace then asks what do we do about racism and Freeman states "stop talking about it". He tells Wallace he will stop referring to him as a "white man" and Wallace should stop referring to him as a "black man".
> For all the talk about wanting to just be treated as equals, African Americans seem to want to separate themselves more and more.
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/morgan_freeman_isnt_a_fan_of_black_history_month
Click to expand...


Mr. Freeman is entitled to his opinion, just as I am entitled to mine.


----------



## Madeline

usa86 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it Gadfly, you pity black folks
> 
> If you really see people as your equal, you will treat them as your equal.
> 
> Hey, did you know in America blacks could own property, own a business and vote long before Asians could?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you do not "get it". Obviously you do not understand the meaning of the word "empathy" (why am I not surprised?). Empathy is not "pity"; it's an attempt to recognize and understand the feelings of others whose life experiences may have been quite different from one's own. This often engenders respect and admiration, rather than "pity"; I happen to think that restraint in the face of violence and insult, and achievement in the face of obstacles deliberately placed in one's path by others, deserves both respect and admiration. I'll save the pity for those who are the truly victimized and downtrodden, for those still struggling in poverty and despair....and for you, with that cold, withered, unfeeling, hardened knot of a thing that serves you as a conscience and a soul. I'd rather trade places with the poorest of the poor, than exist in the cheerless, angry spiritual desert you seem to inhabit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of the racism and disgust with *the black community* if today is fueled by the *self proclaimed title of a "victim"* that *so many blacks* carry. Sure *slavery was a bad thing* but *nobody alive today is suffering* physically, mentally, or emotionally because of it. The beauty of history is that you can learn from it and from there work to make things better. The call for *reparations *and compensation from offenses that took place prior to 1865 *is ridiculous*.
> 
> There have been multiple attempts to provide *blacks* with opportunities to advance themselves but they have been *their own worst enemy*. From the enactment of the 14th amendment, repeal of Jim Crow laws, civil rights movement, affirmative action, and over $200 million in grants and scholarships for *blacks only*. Sure it doesn't erase the past but it does give *blacks* the vehicles or mediums to improve their lives.
> 
> However, this has had little impact *mainly because of the home environment*. The *continuous outcry for more and more entitlements* and the celebration of getting that *"Obama money"* doesn't help race relations. *Blacks make up 12.4% of the U.S. population* but are over *60% of the U.S. prison population*. Also *67% of black children grow up in a single parent home* generally void of a male figure. How about that despite all of the money available for secondary education that *only 25% of black males* that get into college actually graduate and *42% of black females* graduate.
> 
> Personal responsibility is the name of the game. *Blacks need to take action* to improve their own lives and stop blaming others. Quit criticizing the system when their aren't even enough people trying to take advantage of the opportunities already provided. People get tired of listening to the victim speech. *Blacks* need to denounce people like Al Sharpton  because he uses racism to make a living. *They* need to respect people like Bill Cosby who challenged black men to step up and fulfill their responsibilities.
> 
> *Blacks can sit around, keep collecting their entitlement checks, and play the role of the victim*. But in the even they haven't realized the U.S. and the world are not going to stop moving and wait for them. *Black community leaders and especially parents* need to step up and teach them that life can improve. But we all know that isn't going to happen the same destructive cycles will continue. I think it is so much more commendable when a *black male or female* comes from nothing an becomes something like a doctor or lawyer, as opposed to a white who comes from a middle to upper class family and accomplishes the same thing. The *black male or female* who accomplishes that sort of status will appreciate what they have and know the value of hard work. There have been enough examples of *blacks* doing this to show that the system and advantages work. The excuses are running out.
Click to expand...


Assuming I concede any of this tripe, WTF does this have to do with Black History Month?


----------



## Grace

Yay for morgan freeman! I wuvs him. Yes I do.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> Yay for morgan freeman! I wuvs him. Yes I do.



He is the thinking woman's sex object, that's for sure.


----------



## Grace

I wanna kiss his freckles.


----------



## Madeline

IMEURU said:


> I wanna kiss his freckles.



Nods nods nods.


----------



## The Gadfly

"Assuming I concede any of this tripe, WTF does this have to do with Black History Month"

Nothing at all, Madeline; it's the same old thing. Pass the buck, and pass the blame, A/K/A "Whatever the problem is, it certainly can't be MY fault!"


----------



## Tank

Black victim month


----------



## Madeline

The Gadfly said:


> "Assuming I concede any of this tripe, WTF does this have to do with Black History Month"
> 
> Nothing at all, Madeline; it's the same old thing. Pass the buck, and pass the blame, A/K/A "Whatever the problem is, it certainly can't be MY fault!"



I dun get people who blame blacks for their (perceived) lack of accomplishment, and then bitch about teaching our kids that some blacks have accomplished almost-miraculous things.

Which is it?


----------



## José

White guilt is the most pathetic, tired, worn-out excuse I have ever heard.

Jews suffered continued, heavy discrimination in Europe for the last 2000 years. From forced conversions to ghettos, pogroms and genocide they faced just about every kind of violence and abuse you can think of. Yet they never failed to be among the most successful and prominent bankers, king counselors, scientists, you name it.

Hell... after being almost exterminated, European Jewry did not wallow in self pity for a second they built one of the most successful, technologically advanced nation-state the world has ever seen (racist to the bone but this is a whole different story ).


----------



## Madeline

José;3330511 said:
			
		

> White guilt is the most pathetic, tired, worn-out excuse I have ever heard.
> 
> Jews suffered continued, heavy discrimination in Europe for the last 2000 years. From forced conversions to ghettos, pogroms and genocide they faced just about every kind of violence and abuse you can think of. Yet they never failed to be among the most successful and prominent bankers, king counselors, scientists, you name it.
> 
> Hell... after being almost exterminated, European Jewry did not wallow in self pity for a second they built one of the most successful, technologically advanced nation-state the world has ever seen (racist to the bone but this is a whole different story ).



This from the guy who believes it is unreasonable to expect that Mexico will ever be a functional nation?   Is "white guilt" only to be applied to Hispanics, Jose'?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Madeline*
> This from the guy who believes it is unreasonable to expect that Mexico will ever be a functional nation? Is "white guilt" only to be applied to Hispanics, Jose'?



Maddie,

I just said it is unreasonable for America to link its immigration policies to Mexico's economic growth.

Your proposal speaks volumes about your compassion towards people outside US borders and *CAN'T BE PRAISED ENOUGH* specially on a Message Board full of shitheads and psychopaths who talk *OPENLY* about shooting illegal immigrants in *COLD BLOOD*. I just dealt with one of them today named jckryan. tsk, tsk, tsk.

But whether Mexico will become a developed country or not this will certainly be a long-term process (decades, at least) so trying to stop illegal immigration this way is just a code word for doing nothing and allow the US to become a mexican baloon.

OK now before we manage to completely derail mudwhistle's thread talking about Mexico let me ask you something: 

*Have I ever blamed white people for poverty among chicanos and other hispanics?*


----------



## eots




----------



## Madeline

José;3330525 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Madeline*
> This from the guy who believes it is unreasonable to expect that Mexico will ever be a functional nation? Is "white guilt" only to be applied to Hispanics, Jose'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie,
> 
> I just said it is unreasonable for America to link its immigration policies to Mexico's economic growth.
> 
> Your proposal speaks volumes about your compassion towards people outside US borders and *CAN'T BE PRAISED ENOUGH* specially on a Message Board full of shitheads and psychopaths who talk *OPENLY* about shooting illegal immigrants in *COLD BLOOD*. I just dealt with one of them today named jckryan. tsk, tsk, tsk.
> 
> But whether Mexico will become a developed country or not this will certainly be a long-term process (decades, at least) so trying to stop illegal immigration this way is just a code word for doing nothing and allow the US to become a mexican baloon.
> 
> OK now before we manage to completely derail mudwhistle's thread talking about Mexico let me ask you something:
> 
> *Have I ever blamed white people for poverty among chicanos and other hispanics?*
Click to expand...


Kinda sorta.  Seems you view all of the Mexican elite as "white", and we all know they are blame-worthy.

Me, I just view them as Mexican.


----------



## sitarro

This man is the pure definition of class....... intelligent, talented and knows exactly who he is and embraces it.......... a role model in the truest sense. Oh and he played GOD better than anyone else has...... ever!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeixtYS-P3s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeixtYS-P3s[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... I guess you could say White History Month is 10 months out of the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that 10 + 1 = 11, and there are twelve months in a year.
Click to expand...


The other month is Hispanic History Month.

When you get a large Democrat voting block you get a month too.


----------



## jeffrockit

Madeline said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a POV you have, mudwhistle.  For starters, I like history very much and I approve of any effort to teach it.  I think most schools neglect to teach the history of the poor, no matter what race, and so it is also a window on that many students do not usually get.  Yes, the story of black Americans' struggle for civil rights is in part the story of evil committed by some whites -- but it is also the story of great courage and respect on the part of other whites.  The story of black Americans is not an exclusively black story.
> 
> The struggle for civil rights in this country is so recent, I lived through most of the significant events.  Could we cherish our nation's ability to correct evils of the past for mebbe just a wee while longer before we commence to pretending none of that matters anymore?
> 
> As for race relations getting worse in the past two years....what are you basing that claim on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Morgan Freeman disagrees with Black history month:
> 
> Morgan Freeman asks the question "you are gonna relegate my history to one month, which month is white history month"? This in an interview with Mike Wallace. Wallace then states he is Jewish so Freeman then asks "when is Jewish history month". Wallace states "there is not one". Wallace then asks what do we do about racism and Freeman states "stop talking about it". He tells Wallace he will stop referring to him as a "white man" and Wallace should stop referring to him as a "black man".
> For all the talk about wanting to just be treated as equals, African Americans seem to want to separate themselves more and more.
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/morgan_freeman_isnt_a_fan_of_black_history_month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Freeman is entitled to his opinion, just as I am entitled to mine.
Click to expand...


Still does not answer the question of why there is not a white history month or a Jewish history month or any other for that reason. What purpose does it serve to give 1 whopping month to the history of an entire race? It actually diminishes the struggle by assigning a mere month to such a horrific time in our history. When you have an African American stating in a well thought, logical manner, it makes a lot of sense. To just pass it off as just another opinion when it comes from someone who lived through and suffered from this time is simply insulting. When you continue to pour salt on a wound it never heals. 

It is arrogant to treat Black conservative's in the manner they are treated. A great example is the nasty things blogged about Herman Cain calling him a Monkey and putting on a show for the white man as if his opinion is wrong because he is a conservative and does not agree with the liberal mantra of the victim mentality, That only serves to keep blacks in their media created struggle as does the affirmative action which really just tells Blacks they are not as good so they need govt interference to get jobs.


----------



## Stanley Pickle

I'm glad they are finally telling the TRUTH about all the Black Invention LIES!



*Black Invention Myths*


Perhaps you've heard the claims: Were it not for the genius and energy of African-American inventors, we might find ourselves in a world without traffic lights, peanut butter, blood banks, light bulb filaments, and a vast number of other things we now take for granted but could hardly imagine life without.

Such beliefs usually originate in books or articles about black history. Since many of the authors have little interest in the history of technology outside of advertising black contributions to it, their stories tend to be fraught with misunderstandings, wishful thinking, or fanciful embellishments with no historical basis. The lack of historical perspective leads to extravagant overestimations of originality and importance: sometimes a slightly modified version of a pre-existing piece of technology is mistaken for the first invention of its type; sometimes a patent or innovation with little or no lasting value is portrayed as a major advance, even if there's no real evidence it was ever used.

Unfortunately, some of the errors and exaggerations have acquired an illusion of credibility by repetition in mainstream outlets, especially during Black History Month (see examples for the traffic light and ironing board). When myths go unchallenged for too long, they begin to eclipse the truth. Thus I decided to put some records straight. Although this page does not cover every dubious invention claim floating around out there, it should at least serve as a warning never to take any such claim for granted.

Each item below is listed with its supposed black originator beneath it along with the year it was supposedly invented, followed by something about the real origin of the invention or at least an earlier instance of it.


----------



## rightwinger

How does having a Black History Month actually hurt you?


----------



## Tank

Black history month is racism, so it hurts us all


----------



## Stanley Pickle

Tank said:


> Black history month is racism, so it hurts us all





AMEN BROTHA!


The lies, exaggerations and BS about the "great" <roll eyes> contributions blacks have made to America make me sick to my stomach.  The truth of the matter is that no other race has done more to bring down and destory America than the black race.  The black race has destoryed our major cities, our public school systems, our social welfare infrastructures, our criminal justice systems and thanks to affirmative action our work place and universities.  They are a menace and just like a swarm of locus they destory everything in their path.  

There is nothing to celebrate except the repatriation of afrocans back to their natural jungle habitat!


----------



## rightwinger

I feel sorry for Tank and Pickle

Highly successful black  President, Secretary of  State, Supreme Court Justices, Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff, Attorney General. Governors, Senators...

All you two have left is making anonymous racist posts on a message board. Blacks today are highly respected and you can't even show your face in public.


----------



## Stanley Pickle

rightwinger said:


> I feel sorry for Tank and Pickle
> 
> Highly successful black  President, Secretary of  State, Supreme Court Justices, Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff, Attorney General. Governors, Senators...
> 
> All you two have left is making anonymous racist posts on a message board. Blacks today are highly respected and you can't even show your face in public.





I feel sorry for you because you take the top 0.00001% of blacks and think they are typical black people.  The fact of the matter is that half of blacks are too stupid to graduate from high school and one third of all black males are involved in the criminal system.  You see Bill Cosby and think all black people are like him all the while ignoring the entire Chicago Housing Projects.


----------



## Tank

rightwinger said:


> Highly successful black  President.


White mother and raised by whites


----------



## Stanley Pickle

Tank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly successful black  President.
> 
> 
> 
> White mother and raised by whites
Click to expand...


touché!!!



The only reason Obama and intelligence are together in the same sentence is because of his half White genes.  Clearly his White genes keep in check his desire to stand idle on a street corner with one hand on his dikk and the other hand holding a 40 oz can of ole english malt liquor all the while yapping "no wat i'm say'n, dawg"


----------



## The Gadfly

jeffrockit said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Morgan Freeman disagrees with Black history month:
> 
> Morgan Freeman asks the question "you are gonna relegate my history to one month, which month is white history month"? This in an interview with Mike Wallace. Wallace then states he is Jewish so Freeman then asks "when is Jewish history month". Wallace states "there is not one". Wallace then asks what do we do about racism and Freeman states "stop talking about it". He tells Wallace he will stop referring to him as a "white man" and Wallace should stop referring to him as a "black man".
> For all the talk about wanting to just be treated as equals, African Americans seem to want to separate themselves more and more.
> http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/morgan_freeman_isnt_a_fan_of_black_history_month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Freeman is entitled to his opinion, just as I am entitled to mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still does not answer the question of why there is not a white history month or a Jewish history month or any other for that reason. What purpose does it serve to give 1 whopping month to the history of an entire race? It actually diminishes the struggle by assigning a mere month to such a horrific time in our history. When you have an African American stating in a well thought, logical manner, it makes a lot of sense. To just pass it off as just another opinion when it comes from someone who lived through and suffered from this time is simply insulting. When you continue to pour salt on a wound it never heals.
> 
> It is arrogant to treat Black conservative's in the manner they are treated. A great example is the nasty things blogged about Herman Cain calling him a Monkey and putting on a show for the white man as if his opinion is wrong because he is a conservative and does not agree with the liberal mantra of the victim mentality, That only serves to keep blacks in their media created struggle as does the affirmative action which really just tells Blacks they are not as good so they need govt interference to get jobs.
Click to expand...

 Ah, a legitimate question among the childish accusations; let's examine it. First of all, we don't do the greatest job of teaching American history to begin with. What is usually taught below the college level is little more than a broad-brush outline, and a rather simplified one at that,  lacking context or nuance, and too often little more than an exercise in rote memory of events, names and dates. Add to that the fact that since 1607 America has been a largely White dominated culture, with White people in the positions of power and influence from which most history is made, and the result is a history in which most of the individuals mentioned are White, and more specifically, White males. Blacks get into this history only peripherally, and then primarily in either the context of slavery and the struggle against it, or the Civil Rights Movement. If that's all the history most people get, one could be forgiven for concluding that the history of Blacks in America is all horror, degradation, pain and struggle, and if that's the case, one might well ask the question you did-why keep rehashing it? 

Why? For one thing, just to tell the rest of the story, which is a lot more than slavery and the struggle for civil rights. The story of how Blacks became successful entrepreneurs, founded their own prosperous communities, even created a "Black Wall Street", years before the Civil Rights Movement; the story of the Harlem Renaissance of the 1920's, when Black writers, artists, and composers made significant contributions to literature, art, drama, even classical music; no survey of American literature is complete without mention of the works of Langston Hughes, or Zora Neale Hurston, just to name a couple. I could go on, but you get the idea; positive accomplishments and contributions, stories of inspiration and hope, stories of success, not victimhood. That history deserves to be taught too, to ALL of us; to dispel the myth that Black people can't become anything special without being given special treatment, to show the Black child still trapped in poverty and despair that he CAN be somebody, that he CAN make a difference, that people who looked just like him have already done just that, to remind all of us that a man's value and legacy are defined by achievement, not the color of his skin. I think that's worth a month, not to "rub salt in old wounds", but to begin to heal them.


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly successful black  President.
> 
> 
> 
> White mother and raised by whites
Click to expand...


Good point!

Obama, like most blacks, has white blood in him.  Blacks are stealing your white women right before your eyes.  

Won't be long before racist whites such as yourself are bred out of existence


----------



## Tank

No whites = no civilization


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> No whites = no civilization



maybe you can teach that in White History Month


----------



## Tank

Everyone already knows it.


----------



## The Gadfly

Tank said:


> No whites = no civilization


Really? Then how is it China had a thriving civilization long before Europe? The Chinese aren't White. How about India? They aren't White, either. How about the Maya? As a matter of fact, I could make a case that in many respects, a lot of Native American nations were more civilized than the White Europeans who conquered them. Why must you trash other races and cultures to feel better about your own?


----------



## Tank

Today, all the black and brown people want to live amungst white folks


----------



## rightwinger

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whites = no civilization
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it China had a thriving civilization long before Europe? The Chinese aren't White. How about India? They aren't White, either. How about the Maya? As a matter of fact, I could make a case that in many respects, a lot of Native American nations were more civilized than the White Europeans who conquered them. Why must you trash other races and cultures to feel better about your own?
Click to expand...


That is all he has left in his pathetic life. He has to feel superior to someone. If he can't degrade other races he has to look at how little,he himself, has to offer


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> I feel sorry for Tank and Pickle
> 
> Highly successful black  President, Secretary of  State, Supreme Court Justices, Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff, Attorney General. Governors, Senators...
> 
> All you two have left is making anonymous racist posts on a message board. Blacks today are highly respected and you can't even show your face in public.



I think I would want to rethink that statement. 

Obama is a laughingstock, a buffoon, around the world.

Just ask anyone, friend or foe.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Tank and Pickle
> 
> Highly successful black  President, Secretary of  State, Supreme Court Justices, Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff, Attorney General. Governors, Senators...
> 
> All you two have left is making anonymous racist posts on a message board. Blacks today are highly respected and you can't even show your face in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would want to rethink that statement.
> 
> Obama is a laughingstock, a buffoon, around the world.
> 
> Just ask anyone, friend or foe.
Click to expand...


Only on rightwing radio


----------



## Stanley Pickle

Tank said:


> No whites = no civilization


----------



## JBeukema

Tank said:


> No whites = no civilization


The Sumerians were White?

The Ming?


----------



## Tank

JBeukema said:


> The Sumerians were White?


I don't know, but Detroit was.


----------



## Wingsofwind

JBeukema said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whites = no civilization
> 
> 
> 
> The Sumerians were White?
> 
> The Ming?
Click to expand...


Actually, some of the way the Sumerians' artwork of themselves shows some with light colored hair. And even some of their 'gods/goddesses' had golden or red hair and fair colored skin. I don't know enough about them to say they were 'white', however their own art shows a bit more 'white' than anything else, IMO.


----------



## Ravi

My God...are these storm front characters for real??? I've never read such a bunch of stereotypical idiocy...and look at muddie, right in with them.

Why are you guys so racist?


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> My God...are these storm front characters for real??? I've never read such a bunch of stereotypical idiocy...and look at muddie, right in with them.
> 
> Why are you guys so racist?



it seems those are the losers who populate our board now.

they should go back to stormfront.


----------



## Article 15

Ravi said:


> My God...are these storm front characters for real??? I've never read such a bunch of stereotypical idiocy...and look at muddie, right in with them.
> 
> Why are you guys so racist?



Better question: Why are they still here?


----------



## casper4020322

Stanley Pickle said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly successful black  President.
> 
> 
> 
> White mother and raised by whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> touché!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason Obama and intelligence are together in the same sentence is because of his half White genes.  Clearly his White genes keep in check his desire to stand idle on a street corner with one hand on his dikk and the other hand holding a 40 oz can of ole english malt liquor all the while yapping "no wat i'm say'n, dawg"
Click to expand...


I have White genes in me as well, should I be proud? Why should I when the White side of me has to know that a half-wit like your ass exists. Believe me, you are NOT a credit to YOUR race.


----------



## Korrupt

Well, I'll admit that I didn't go through all 45 pages of this topic before posting, but I'll offer my two cents.  First of all, the whole hate Whitey thing.    Trust me, the ones who hate Whites, hate you guys all of the time, not just for one month.  With that being said, I have mixed feelings.  Black history month is supposed to be educational, to bring to light the accomplishments of those who helped forged this country, those who have been left out of the history books.  It's a reminder of where we were so that we can learn from it, so that the mistakes of the past are not repeated.  Without a time for emphasis on Black history, well, we'll forget that blacks actually had a positive impact on American history.  

However, there has been marketing around it year after year.  With certain companies and organizations hopping onto the bandwagon just to say "Yea, we're cool! We like black people! Buy our product!".   I think it's fake, and unnecessary, and completely trivializes the reasons for having a Black History month.


----------

